# Factory Order Timeframes?



## jcarmon

New to the forum, and too owning a TT!
So I ordered my new TT, which is a factory order, also the first time I have factory ordered a car..

Vehicle: *Audi TT Coupe 1.8 TFSI S Line 2dr*
Exterior colour: *Glacier White*
Vehicle Transmission & Fuel: *Manual & Petrol*
Estimated Delivery Date: *20th April 2016*

Was told that the Delivery dates can vary, how long did other people wait / Has anyone ordered within the last 2 weeks and been given dates.. ?

Thanks


----------



## Fearstone

Congratulations and welcome. I have a factory order for a TTS that I made on the 19th of January, my dealer is estimating delivery towards the end of March. The Your Audi website estimates construction starting next Monday.


----------



## Jooxy

Hi, also a new member here, been lurking for a few weeks however. 

I placed my order on 14th January and was given a tentative collection date of 9th March by the dealership. I've been tracking it via youraudi for a couple of weeks now; it originally said that the build was due to commence 8th February (today), however it started over a week early! (1st Feb) The car is now in quality control, so I think it might arrive much sooner than expected. Worth waiting until 1st March before registering it, for the new plates?


----------



## Kentchap

Jooxy said:


> Hi, also a new member here, been lurking for a few weeks however.
> 
> I placed my order on 14th January and was given a tentative collection date of 9th March by the dealership. I've been tracking it via youraudi for a couple of weeks now; it originally said that the build was due to commence 8th February (today), however it started over a week early! (1st Feb) The car is now in quality control, so I think it might arrive much sooner than expected. Worth waiting until 1st March before registering it, for the new plates?


You may still have a little while to go. I think some other guys were in QC for a while. You never know though! 
Mine has been on 'on the way to dealer' for a couple of days now. If you can get new plates then why not; I'm going to hold off till March. Never had a brand spanking new car before, may as well have new plates for more than a few weeks.


----------



## jcarmon

So it seems on average we are looking at roughly 7 weeks - 10 weeks..
I did not go through a dealership, so that was my main concern at potentially having been told a timeframe plucked from thin air!

@Jooxy very promising that yours is ahead of schedule even if its a week! Although painful, and I am dieing inside that I have to wait 2 months, I would say you should wait the 2 weeks to secure the 16 Plate Registration.


----------



## sherry13

Mine was also in quality control for a week. Shipping from Germany to the showroom took about a week as well, including a Bank Holiday in the UK. It ended up being about a week earlier than scheduled on myaudi. (TTS Roadster) roughly 3 months in total. The wait was agony but at least it gave me a chance to thrash my mark 2. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PJV997

We ordered Saturday just gone and factory order processed by dealer today. Build date is week 14 (1st week of April) with delivery before end of April.

I have now had another e-mail saying they hope build date will come forward which seems to tie in with others experience. However, that still looks like 8-9 weeks from order to delivery which is longer than some of the other posts.


----------



## Shug750S

jcarmon said:


> New to the forum, and too owning a TT!
> So I ordered my new TT, which is a factory order, also the first time I have factory ordered a car..
> 
> Vehicle: *Audi TT Coupe 1.8 TFSI S Line 2dr*
> Exterior colour: *Glacier White*
> Vehicle Transmission & Fuel: *Manual & Petrol*
> Estimated Delivery Date: *20th April 2016*
> 
> Was told that the Delivery dates can vary, how long did other people wait / Has anyone ordered within the last 2 weeks and been given dates.. ?
> 
> Thanks


Err... Estimated delivery date 20 April, so guess around 20 April. Could improve but would guess around 20 April


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

Hi, also new to this forum...

I placed an order for my wife's new TT on the 1st Feb and was originally given an estimated build date of week 20, the 16th May, with delivery/collection mid June!

This has since come forward to week 19 (the yourAudi app is currently showing 9th May construction date) with delivery/collection approximately 4 weeks after.

They were a bit surprised themselves with the 14 week assembly / 18 week delivery lead times and could only suggest it was because of the choice of engine (also a 1.8 TFSI) being relatively new?

Anyway, this provides lots of time to spend looking through the photos and threads on here - I think I'm more excited than she is!


----------



## jcarmon

Shug750S said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the forum, and too owning a TT!
> So I ordered my new TT, which is a factory order, also the first time I have factory ordered a car..
> 
> Vehicle: *Audi TT Coupe 1.8 TFSI S Line 2dr*
> Exterior colour: *Glacier White*
> Vehicle Transmission & Fuel: *Manual & Petrol*
> Estimated Delivery Date: *20th April 2016*
> 
> Was told that the Delivery dates can vary, how long did other people wait / Has anyone ordered within the last 2 weeks and been given dates.. ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Err... Estimated delivery date 20 April, so guess around 20 April. Could improve but would guess around 20 April
Click to expand...

Like I said I haven't ever factory ordered a car before and also "I did not go through a dealership, so that was my main concern at potentially having been told a timeframe plucked from thin air!" I have heard multiple stories about BS timeframes being given for the sake of sealing a deal/sale.


----------



## TTimi

Pretty much 100% of our cars are available for delivery 4 weeks after the build date.

They may delay delivering your order to hit delivery targets that month?


----------



## ZephyR2

TTimi said:


> Pretty much 100% of our cars are available for delivery 4 weeks after the build date.
> 
> They may delay delivering your order to hit delivery targets that month?


So dealerships have delivery targets as well as sales targets? Sales targets I can understand but how can they influence delivery targets when that is surely in the hands of the Audi production line?


----------



## Shingy1

I ordered mine on the 9th of Jan & have an estimated delivery 1st week of March, My build date was the 1st of Feb but it actually started a week early! Its been in QC for just over a week now. Even if it arrives early I think i'l wait around for the 16 Plate. If all goes to plan looks like 8 weeks from order to delivery. Although as mentioned above it could be because its a new 1.8 engine?


----------



## Levski65

I ordered my tts on the 30th January and have been told by the dealer should be at dealership first week in April.


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

I wonder why ours has such a delay from placing the order (1st Feb) to production (9th May)?


----------



## jcarmon

I asked a friend of mine who works for a leasing company who go directly through Audi Watford for all there orders has told me all new orders he has placed on the new TT in the last week have been given delivery dates of Mid May/June.

From what I have read I am starting to think the new 1.8 TFSI Engine might have slightly different timeframes...

Although I have yet to be given my Order number so I can actually track my status, I was told because I ordered in time, I would still be on time for Late April delivery, even though I ordered on 2nd February and I have seen others order on that day be told May/June as stated.. My fingers are firmly crossed (I want it now [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## ZephyR2

I suspect mine will be a while as its a pretty non-standard order.
Roadster + Open-top driving pack + Grey leather seats .... :roll:


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

jcarmon said:


> Although I have yet to be given my Order number so I can actually track my status, I was told because I ordered in time, I would still be on time for Late April delivery, even though I ordered on 2nd February and I have seen others order on that day be told May/June as stated.. My fingers are firmly crossed (I want it now [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


Hopefully you're right, but my status clearly shows an order date of 01.02.16 and that it's expected to begin construction on 09.05.16.

I'd be interested to know what yours shows when you do get your order number if you wouldn't mind posting it?


----------



## jcarmon

jumpsuitelvis said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Although I have yet to be given my Order number so I can actually track my status, I was told because I ordered in time, I would still be on time for Late April delivery, even though I ordered on 2nd February and I have seen others order on that day be told May/June as stated.. My fingers are firmly crossed (I want it now [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you're right, but my status clearly shows an order date of 01.02.16 and that it's expected to begin construction on 09.05.16.
> 
> I'd be interested to know what yours shows when you do get your order number if you wouldn't mind posting it?
Click to expand...

No problem, making some enquiries now so will update you mate.


----------



## Shug750S

jumpsuitelvis said:


> I wonder why ours has such a delay from placing the order (1st Feb) to production (9th May)?


Most likely your dealer has filled all of his allocated slots. As I understand it dealers get x slots for each model and when filled have to go to the back of the line, or swap slots with other dealers.


----------



## Kentchap

The tracker had it down as being on the way to the dealer the past few days (as opposed to 'your Audi is in the UK'), but I have just received an email from Audi saying it has arrived at the port... Who knows where it is! :lol:


----------



## TTimi

We are given a production line of anything that is going to be built within the next 8 weeks or so. If there is a car on that list that is similar to your order we can amend as long as the build date is 6 weeks in advance. Anything that is being built within the next 6 weeks cannot be amended and will be sold as stock cars.

1.8's make no difference. My friend picked up his 1.8 last weekend and his build date was 18th Jan, he ordered it on 9th Jan so couldn't amend this car. So just goes to show, his car only took 3 weeks to be delivered from the build date. This is how quick it can sometimes be.


----------



## TTimi

ZephyR2 said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much 100% of our cars are available for delivery 4 weeks after the build date.
> 
> They may delay delivering your order to hit delivery targets that month?
> 
> 
> 
> So dealerships have delivery targets as well as sales targets? Sales targets I can understand but how can they influence delivery targets when that is surely in the hands of the Audi production line?
Click to expand...

This I am not 100% sure on, but I ordered a car same time as another mate did. I am holding mine off till March 1st so I can get the new plate. I spoke to the salesman who sold my mate his car and was told he had to take it in Feb to meet targets.


----------



## TTimi

Shug750S said:


> jumpsuitelvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why ours has such a delay from placing the order (1st Feb) to production (9th May)?
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely your dealer has filled all of his allocated slots. As I understand it dealers get x slots for each model and when filled have to go to the back of the line, or swap slots with other dealers.
Click to expand...

This is correct.


----------



## TTimi

Kentchap said:


> The tracker had it down as being on the way to the dealer the past few days (as opposed to 'your Audi is in the UK'), but I have just received an email from Audi saying it has arrived at the port... Who knows where it is! :lol:


Takes 2-5days from port to dealer (as long as it is called off in time by the sales administrator) and then they need around 4 days for PDI, plates, taxing, paperwork, etc.


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> I asked a friend of mine who works for a leasing company who go directly through Audi Watford for all there orders has told me all new orders he has placed on the new TT in the last week have been given delivery dates of Mid May/June.
> 
> From what I have read I am starting to think the new 1.8 TFSI Engine might have slightly different timeframes...
> 
> Although I have yet to be given my Order number so I can actually track my status, I was told because I ordered in time, I would still be on time for Late April delivery, even though I ordered on 2nd February and I have seen others order on that day be told May/June as stated.. My fingers are firmly crossed (I want it now [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


jcarmon, what leasing company does your friend work for? I made an order on the 25th Jan for an S Line Ultra on a 2 year lease. I have been told to expect the vehicle at the end of March. Another lease company that I receieved a quote from said I would be looking at a minimum of 17-18 weeks  .


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a friend of mine who works for a leasing company who go directly through Audi Watford for all there orders has told me all new orders he has placed on the new TT in the last week have been given delivery dates of Mid May/June.
> 
> From what I have read I am starting to think the new 1.8 TFSI Engine might have slightly different timeframes...
> 
> Although I have yet to be given my Order number so I can actually track my status, I was told because I ordered in time, I would still be on time for Late April delivery, even though I ordered on 2nd February and I have seen others order on that day be told May/June as stated.. My fingers are firmly crossed (I want it now [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
> 
> 
> 
> jcarmon, what leasing company does your friend work for? I made an order on the 25th Jan for an S Line Ultra on a 2 year lease. I have been told to expect the vehicle at the end of March. Another lease company that I receieved a quote from said I would be looking at a minimum of 17-18 weeks  .
Click to expand...

I am not sure what they are called, a lot of them trade through the same parent company but have different names under the main company, can find out if you want.

What was the leasing company you went through & which said 17-18 weeks  ?!
2 months seems like a standard turn around time, mines like 2 1/2 months providing nothing changes..

What is the spec of yours? I have gone pretty standard on my order (Optional extras of Heated Seats / Centre Armrest)


----------



## james88

I went with gateway2lease in the end.

Standard S Line with Audi Sound System. I only included that because of the largely negative feedback on here based on the factory system.

I would have liked a few more options but I only intend to keep the car for the 2 years. Being a lease I would have had to pay for the options as a cash lump up front or split the cost over the 23 monthly payments. Sat nav would have been nice but added around £80 per month. I think I will stick with Google maps on my iPhone lol.

If I had purchased the car I would have ticked a few more boxes and enjoyed them over a much longer period of ownership.

centralukvehicleleasing were the company that quoted the longer wait.


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> I went with gateway2lease in the end.
> 
> Standard S Line with Audi Sound System. I only included that because of the largely negative feedback on here based on the factory system.
> 
> I would have liked a few more options but I only intend to keep the car for the 2 years. Being a lease I would have had to pay for the options as a cash lump up front or split the cost over the 23 monthly payments. Sat nav would have been nice but added around £80 per month. I think I will stick with Google maps on my iPhone lol.
> 
> If I had purchased the car I would have ticked a few more boxes and enjoyed them over a much longer period of ownership.
> 
> centralukvehicleleasing were the company that quoted the longer wait.


If you don't mind me asking, how much is it for 2 years + deposit ? 
Oh man.. I hadnt seen any posts about the factory system.. Seeing it was only £200 to upgrade I might have F-ED up there!! 
What have people said about it?


----------



## Jooxy

Lots of people waiting patiently on factory builds it seems 

Just curious jcarmon, what extras did you put on the car? 

After looking today, my order date on the "youraudi" tracker says it was placed 21/12/15, even though I hadn't even spoken to an Audi dealer before the new year!! Is it possible that the dealer already had a car on order and just changed it to be the same as my specification once I had placed my order?


----------



## jcarmon

Jooxy said:


> Lots of people waiting patiently on factory builds it seems
> 
> Just curious jcarmon, what extras did you put on the car?
> 
> After looking today, my order date on the "youraudi" tracker says it was placed 21/12/15, even though I hadn't even spoken to an Audi dealer before the new year!! Is it possible that the dealer already had a car on order and just changed it to be the same as my specification once I had placed my order?


For me the S Line pretty much ticked all my boxes with what it came with but: Metallic Glacier White Paint (£550 extra) + Front Centre Armrest (£175 extra) and Heated Seats (£325 extra I believe) Thats a pretty standard order from what I was told so shouldnt add any longer lead times hopefully, what about you?


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> james88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with gateway2lease in the end.
> 
> Standard S Line with Audi Sound System. I only included that because of the largely negative feedback on here based on the factory system.
> 
> I would have liked a few more options but I only intend to keep the car for the 2 years. Being a lease I would have had to pay for the options as a cash lump up front or split the cost over the 23 monthly payments. Sat nav would have been nice but added around £80 per month. I think I will stick with Google maps on my iPhone lol.
> 
> If I had purchased the car I would have ticked a few more boxes and enjoyed them over a much longer period of ownership.
> 
> centralukvehicleleasing were the company that quoted the longer wait.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much is it for 2 years + deposit ?
> Oh man.. I hadnt seen any posts about the factory system.. Seeing it was only £200 to upgrade I might have F-ED up there!!
> What have people said about it?
Click to expand...

The standard system only comes with 4 basic speakers I believe. IIRC people were saying that it lacked bass and overall quality was poor for a car of this standard. I test drove a model with B&O system that was good but again didn't want to add that to my monthly cost. I settled with the Audi Sound System as a compromise. This has 9 speakers in total with a more powerful amp and some dedicated "bass" speakers. I have not listened to it, neither am I an audiophile but I thought I might regret it if I was disappointed with the stock system.

I got a 2yr lease with an allowance of 7,000 miles a year. 7.2 per additional mile.
Initial payment of £2,400
23 Monthly payments @ £190 inc VAT.

I average 8,000ish at the moment but as the car is smaller than my Astra I'm not sure if it will get as much use. I thought it best to under estimate my mileage than pay for miles that I might not use.


----------



## chrisTylerTT

I ordered my Quattro SLine on New Years Eve with Coventry Audi, and got an update a few weeks ago suggesting that the car has been placed for Week 14 build (Mid April) with the car arriving at the dealers around the start of May, looks like I have a bit of a wait compared to some of you [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I am in two thoughts if to upgrade to the comfort package, I couldn't resist visiting my local dealer this weekend and now in two minds if to pay the £400 more to upgrade my speakers from the Audi Sound System (option), digital dials and rear parking sensor to add the arm rest and Bang and Olufsen speakers too (which sounded terrific on the TTS I saw). My main concern is how good the upgraded Audi speakers are, i'm no audiophile so thought the mid speakers would be fine. As I am trying to stick to a budget, does anyone think this is worthwhile, if not too late to adjust that is?


----------



## PJV997

We are wk 14 build at the moment (1st wk April, expected pick up before end April) and I have made a spec change today - so as long as you are quick you should be OK


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with gateway2lease in the end.
> 
> Standard S Line with Audi Sound System. I only included that because of the largely negative feedback on here based on the factory system.
> 
> I would have liked a few more options but I only intend to keep the car for the 2 years. Being a lease I would have had to pay for the options as a cash lump up front or split the cost over the 23 monthly payments. Sat nav would have been nice but added around £80 per month. I think I will stick with Google maps on my iPhone lol.
> 
> If I had purchased the car I would have ticked a few more boxes and enjoyed them over a much longer period of ownership.
> 
> centralukvehicleleasing were the company that quoted the longer wait.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much is it for 2 years + deposit ?
> Oh man.. I hadnt seen any posts about the factory system.. Seeing it was only £200 to upgrade I might have F-ED up there!!
> What have people said about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The standard system only comes with 4 basic speakers I believe. IIRC people were saying that it lacked bass and overall quality was poor for a car of this standard. I test drove a model with B&O system that was good but again didn't want to add that to my monthly cost. I settled with the Audi Sound System as a compromise. This has 9 speakers in total with a more powerful amp and some dedicated "bass" speakers. I have not listened to it, neither am I an audiophile but I thought I might regret it if I was disappointed with the stock system.
> 
> I got a 2yr lease with an allowance of 7,000 miles a year. 7.2 per additional mile.
> Initial payment of £2,400
> 23 Monthly payments @ £190 inc VAT.
> 
> I average 8,000ish at the moment but as the car is smaller than my Astra I'm not sure if it will get as much use. I thought it best to under estimate my mileage than pay for miles that I might not use.
Click to expand...

Hmm might have to see if I can at least upgrade it from the factory audio then.
Did you get metallic paint? and or a maintenance package?

£190 inc VAT is pretty decent.. Is it the 1.8 TFSI S line your getting?


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> Hmm might have to see if I can at least upgrade it from the factory audio then.
> Did you get metallic paint? and or a maintenance package?
> 
> £190 inc VAT is pretty decent.. Is it the 1.8 TFSI S line your getting?


Didn't go with a maintenance package on this one. I'm hoping that it will only need one service during the agreement. I am getting an Ibis White (solid paint) 2.0 TDI Ultra S line.

Looks like you still have time to make changes. Maybe see if any local dealers have any stock with the standard audio system.


----------



## Biscuit05

Factory times can vary - my car has been in QC for 10 days now. Maybe its the time of year - lots of orders going through for March 1st?


----------



## TTimi

chrisTylerTT said:


> I ordered my Quattro SLine on New Years Eve with Coventry Audi, and got an update a few weeks ago suggesting that the car has been placed for Week 14 build (Mid April) with the car arriving at the dealers around the start of May, looks like I have a bit of a wait compared to some of you [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I am in two thoughts if to upgrade to the comfort package, I couldn't resist visiting my local dealer this weekend and now in two minds if to pay the £400 more to upgrade my speakers from the Audi Sound System (option), digital dials and rear parking sensor to add the arm rest and Bang and Olufsen speakers too (which sounded terrific on the TTS I saw). My main concern is how good the upgraded Audi speakers are, i'm no audiophile so thought the mid speakers would be fine. As I am trying to stick to a budget, does anyone think this is worthwhile, if not too late to adjust that is?


We are currently able to amend orders from BW 12 onwards, so you have a week and a half if you want to amend a BW 14!


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm might have to see if I can at least upgrade it from the factory audio then.
> Did you get metallic paint? and or a maintenance package?
> 
> £190 inc VAT is pretty decent.. Is it the 1.8 TFSI S line your getting?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't go with a maintenance package on this one. I'm hoping that it will only need one service during the agreement. I am getting an Ibis White (solid paint) 2.0 TDI Ultra S line.
> 
> Looks like you still have time to make changes. Maybe see if any local dealers have any stock with the standard audio system.
Click to expand...

What was the cost of the maintenance package? I was informed over 2 years it would be £14-£15 per month, if I am honest I would 100% advise getting it! Let me explain - Maintenance covers ALL Tyres / Brakes/Pads / Oil Changes & All Servicing....(You have too have the service done before you return it after 2 years, and must be at Audi) £15 x 24 months = £360

Say in the 2 years you have this you have to replace- 
Brake Pads & Discs (front) £499 
Brake Pads & Discs (rear) £329
4 Tyres Over 2 Years (I'd go through more) - £150 each.. £600
Finally £309 for Audi Service
That equates to £1700+.. For the sake of £360 over the 2 years it really is a no brainer in my opinion mate


----------



## Tom82

jcarmon said:


> What was the cost of the maintenance package? I was informed over 2 years it would be £14-£15 per month, if I am honest I would 100% advise getting it! Let me explain - Maintenance covers ALL Tyres / Brakes/Pads / Oil Changes & All Servicing....(You have too have the service done before you return it after 2 years, and must be at Audi) £15 x 24 months = £360


For me I was offered:
Service £20 a month
Service and Maintenance (Audi class maintenance as wiper blades, windscreen wash - basically all the consumables) £40
Service, Maintenance & Tyres £55 a month.

They base it on the price of the car they told me

They last the duration of the finance term, so 24 month agreement is a 24 month service plan, 36, or 48 month accordingly.


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> What was the cost of the maintenance package? I was informed over 2 years it would be £14-£15 per month, if I am honest I would 100% advise getting it! Let me explain - Maintenance covers ALL Tyres / Brakes/Pads / Oil Changes & All Servicing....(You have too have the service done before you return it after 2 years, and must be at Audi) £15 x 24 months = £360
> 
> Say in the 2 years you have this you have to replace-
> Brake Pads & Discs (front) £499
> Brake Pads & Discs (rear) £329
> 4 Tyres Over 2 Years (I'd go through more) - £150 each.. £600
> Finally £309 for Audi Service
> That equates to £1700+.. For the sake of £360 over the 2 years it really is a no brainer in my opinion mate


I have emailed for a quote. I'd be surprised if I needed anything brake related in the 2 years with my estimated mileage.

Are you leasing also? If so, what deal did you get out of interest?


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the cost of the maintenance package? I was informed over 2 years it would be £14-£15 per month, if I am honest I would 100% advise getting it! Let me explain - Maintenance covers ALL Tyres / Brakes/Pads / Oil Changes & All Servicing....(You have too have the service done before you return it after 2 years, and must be at Audi) £15 x 24 months = £360
> 
> Say in the 2 years you have this you have to replace-
> Brake Pads & Discs (front) £499
> Brake Pads & Discs (rear) £329
> 4 Tyres Over 2 Years (I'd go through more) - £150 each.. £600
> Finally £309 for Audi Service
> That equates to £1700+.. For the sake of £360 over the 2 years it really is a no brainer in my opinion mate
> 
> 
> 
> I have emailed for a quote. I'd be surprised if I needed anything brake related in the 2 years with my estimated mileage.
> 
> Are you leasing also? If so, what deal did you get out of interest?
Click to expand...

Originally I was all setup to PCP with my current car as a deposit but my local Audi would not budge on price nor offer any sort of worth while deal, plus I commute by train each day, so I only drive my car to the station and then on weekends so I didn't see the point in spending loads over the 3 year deal they wanted to tie me into..

I got a 2 year lease -1.8 TFSI S Line - with £1050 of optional extra's which are included in my monthly payments over the 24 months - Metallic Paint (£550 extra) / Heated Seats (£325 extra) / Centre Armrest (£175) 
£206 per month Inc VAT / £2700 Deposit

*Upgrade to Fully Maintained agreement:* Includes servicing, tyres and any other additional maintenance
Monthly Cost: £14.75 Incl VAT

So £220 a month with Maintenance which I think is mega cheap especially the maintenance aspect


----------



## jcarmon

Also how long did it take your leasing company to give you your order number so you could track the status via "YourAudi" or have you not got that yet?


----------



## james88

That looks like a pretty good deal. How many miles per year?

They have not given it to me yet. I have sent 2 emails requesting it but they have not responded. They have however, managed to send me an invoice for the admin fee


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> That looks like a pretty good deal. How many miles per year?
> 
> They have not given it to me yet. I have sent 2 emails requesting it but they have not responded. They have however, managed to send me an invoice for the admin fee


8000 miles a year, I don't do a lot anyway but live in Milton Keynes (Roundabouts galore..) so hence why I get through brakes and tyres very quick.

Hahaha typical, of course that was there priority :x How much was your admin fee £299?


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> james88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a pretty good deal. How many miles per year?
> 
> They have not given it to me yet. I have sent 2 emails requesting it but they have not responded. They have however, managed to send me an invoice for the admin fee
> 
> 
> 
> 8000 miles a year, I don't do a lot anyway but live in Milton Keynes (Roundabouts galore..) so hence why I get through brakes and tyres very quick.
> 
> Hahaha typical, of course that was there priority :x How much was your admin fee £299?
Click to expand...

thats a really good deal considering the addition of the options. What company was it?

I know, the cheek of them! 

It was £180 inc VAT. I'm waiting on a quote for maintenance now. I will let you know when I hear back....


----------



## LEE_VNA

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with gateway2lease in the end.
> 
> Standard S Line with Audi Sound System. I only included that because of the largely negative feedback on here based on the factory system.
> 
> I would have liked a few more options but I only intend to keep the car for the 2 years. Being a lease I would have had to pay for the options as a cash lump up front or split the cost over the 23 monthly payments. Sat nav would have been nice but added around £80 per month. I think I will stick with Google maps on my iPhone lol.
> 
> If I had purchased the car I would have ticked a few more boxes and enjoyed them over a much longer period of ownership.
> 
> centralukvehicleleasing were the company that quoted the longer wait.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much is it for 2 years + deposit ?
> Oh man.. I hadnt seen any posts about the factory system.. Seeing it was only £200 to upgrade I might have F-ED up there!!
> What have people said about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The standard system only comes with 4 basic speakers I believe. IIRC people were saying that it lacked bass and overall quality was poor for a car of this standard. I test drove a model with B&O system that was good but again didn't want to add that to my monthly cost. I settled with the Audi Sound System as a compromise. This has 9 speakers in total with a more powerful amp and some dedicated "bass" speakers. I have not listened to it, neither am I an audiophile but I thought I might regret it if I was disappointed with the stock system.
> 
> I got a 2yr lease with an allowance of 7,000 miles a year. 7.2 per additional mile.
> Initial payment of £2,400
> 23 Monthly payments @ £190 inc VAT.
> 
> I average 8,000ish at the moment but as the car is smaller than my Astra I'm not sure if it will get as much use. I thought it best to under estimate my mileage than pay for miles that I might not use.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you got a really good deal there. I've just placed an order with G2L at a similar price, but for a 1.8 TFSI S-Line. Still waiting for an order confirmation and delivery date.


----------



## Shingy1

Out of interest, Has anyone actually drove the 1.8 version ?


----------



## jcarmon

@james - Leasecomparison was the company, let me know what they quote you for maintenance.


----------



## jcarmon

Shingy1 said:


> Out of interest, Has anyone actually drove the 1.8 version ?


I would also be keen to know this.. was trying to drive one before ordering, and my local audi said they would have any until March, so I drove the 2.0 184BHP Diesel Model for a very rough idea of speed and drive as the 1.8 TFSI is 180BHP


----------



## jcarmon

BUZZING just got my order number, ordered 2nd February expected to begin building 7th March  Baring in mind I got told estimated delivery 20th April, anyone reckon it will actually be sooner given the build date?

One thing to note is it says my Order date was 15/1/16, and that is not that case.. it was 2/2/16
Mine states its being built in Gyor. Are all new TT's being built in Hungary now?

The guy said to me he would imagine that if other people have ordered prior to me (like I have seen on the forum) and been told May/June deliveries then it will be a case of there dealer had used up there build slots, so looks like I got lucky!


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

Definitely looks like you got lucky with your build slot.

Back of the queue for me!


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

I was told no more than 4 weeks from your build date to picking the vehicle up, so 4th April at the latest for you!


----------



## jcarmon

jumpsuitelvis said:


> I was told no more than 4 weeks from your build date to picking the vehicle up, so 4th April at the latest for you!


Certainly looks like it, for once an honest salesman.. I thought given other peoples order dates and timeframes I had been sold dreams :lol:

Looking promising for an early April delivery then, chuffed!


----------



## TTimi

jcarmon said:


> Shingy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, Has anyone actually drove the 1.8 version ?
> 
> 
> 
> I would also be keen to know this.. was trying to drive one before ordering, and my local audi said they would have any until March, so I drove the 2.0 184BHP Diesel Model for a very rough idea of speed and drive as the 1.8 TFSI is 180BHP
Click to expand...

I'm buying a 1.8 petrol too but had to test drive the 2.0 diesel and the 2.0 petrol. I'm guessing it won't be too much slower than a 2.0 petrol, unless you're redlining, then you will feel the difference.


----------



## Biscuit05

To give you an idea on timeframes:-

Build slot 1st Feb, but started week early.

Panel shop 1 day
Paint 1 day
Assembly 2 days
QC 9 days
Left Inglstadt on the 9th.
Current status is departed factory awaiting shipping to the UK.

Hope this helps


----------



## LEE_VNA

jcarmon said:


> BUZZING just got my order number, ordered 2nd February expected to begin building 7th March  Baring in mind I got told estimated delivery 20th April, anyone reckon it will actually be sooner given the build date?
> 
> One thing to note is it says my Order date was 15/1/16, and that is not that case.. it was 2/2/16
> Mine states its being built in Gyor. Are all new TT's being built in Hungary now?
> 
> The guy said to me he would imagine that if other people have ordered prior to me (like I have seen on the forum) and been told May/June deliveries then it will be a case of there dealer had used up there build slots, so looks like I got lucky!


15/1/16. It looks like you got an existing stock order modified for your requirements.

The TT has always been assembled at Gyor, but previous generations used bodies produced at Ingolstadt and shipped across on special trains. The current version is now produced entirely in Hungary.


----------



## jcarmon

Biscuit05 said:


> To give you an idea on timeframes:-
> 
> Build slot 1st Feb, but started week early.
> 
> Panel shop 1 day
> Paint 1 day
> Assembly 2 days
> QC 9 days
> Left Inglstadt on the 9th.
> Current status is departed factory awaiting shipping to the UK.
> 
> Hope this helps


What model did you order? I thought as stated below all TT's are built in Gyor, Hungary now as opposed to Ingolstadt? I'll be even happier if my build comes a week earlier!


----------



## Biscuit05

TTS - These are made in Germany I believe - other TT models are built in Hungary.


----------



## LEE_VNA

Ah. Forgot to add that vehicles are shipped by train to Ingolstadt after assembly, to the Audi Logistics centre. From here they are shipped to the customer's country.


----------



## Templar

Biscuit05 said:


> TTS - These are made in Germany I believe - other TT models are built in Hungary.


No..All built at the Hungary plant I'm afraid.


----------



## LEE_VNA

Biscuit05 said:


> TTS - These are made in Germany I believe - other TT models are built in Hungary.


Most S and RS models are built by Quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm, Germany. However, the TTS (previous TTRS) and RS3 are exceptions and are made alongside "lesser" models in Gyor.


----------



## Templar

Yeah there's no need for a separate line as the majority of components are common least of all the MQB platform/chassis...concept was to be able to build the majority of MQB platform based vehicles at any suitably equipped plant depending on supply and requirements.


----------



## jcarmon

So how much extra lead time does transporting from Hungary to Germany add or is that factored into the rough guideline of 4 weeks delivery to UK from the given build date?


----------



## Jonnyy

It is factored in i believe. I did a google maps directions search for gyor (where the tt factory is) to emden (german port) and by road it is about 11-12 hour drive. Although i read somewhere they go from factory to port by train. Either way 1 day is plenty enough journey time from factory to port.


----------



## EvilTed

My sales exec has lost a brownie point now I've noted that they didn't actually submit my order before they went on 2 days leave. I've got the form in front of me now.
Order date: 13th February
Estimated delivery date: 30th April

That should give you a pretty good idea on lead times - about 10 weeks.


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

I would quite happily swap your 10 week wait for our 18 week wait!

Sounds like they already had a build slot anyway so I don't think the 2 day delay in them placing your order would've made a difference?


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie

I ordered my TTS Roadster on 16th Jan and was initially given an estimated delivery date of 15th April. They advised me that it would be built on build week 11 however I got a call a couple of weeks ago that it had moved to build week 7 

I then had a call on Friday that my car had been built and had now left the factory and was on it's way to the dealer! He didn't give me any updated time-scales though. I figure maybe start of March?

Anyone else give me an idea of how long from leaving the factory to getting their TT?

Thanks


----------



## PJV997

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> I ordered my TTS Roadster on 16th Jan and was initially given an estimated delivery date of 15th April. They advised me that it would be built on build week 11 however I got a call a couple of weeks ago that it had moved to build week 7
> 
> I then had a call on Friday that my car had been built and had now left the factory and was on it's way to the dealer! He didn't give me any updated time-scales though. I figure maybe start of March?
> 
> Anyone else give me an idea of how long from leaving the factory to getting their TT?
> 
> Thanks


That's quite some change - is your car fairly standard or highly specced?


----------



## EgremonTT

Seems like 10 - 11 weeks is the norm. My car was ordered 6 February, with build slot for early April. Delivery end of April?


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie

PJV997 said:


> ttsroadsternewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my TTS Roadster on 16th Jan and was initially given an estimated delivery date of 15th April. They advised me that it would be built on build week 11 however I got a call a couple of weeks ago that it had moved to build week 7
> 
> I then had a call on Friday that my car had been built and had now left the factory and was on it's way to the dealer! He didn't give me any updated time-scales though. I figure maybe start of March?
> 
> Anyone else give me an idea of how long from leaving the factory to getting their TT?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite some change - is your car fairly standard or highly specced?
Click to expand...

I've specced it out with all three packs, Comfort and Sound, Tech Pack and Open Top Pack. Also changed alloys.


----------



## EvilTed

jumpsuitelvis said:


> I would quite happily swap your 10 week wait for our 18 week wait!
> 
> Sounds like they already had a build slot anyway so I don't think the 2 day delay in them placing your order would've made a difference?


Ouch, 18 weeks is painful, I hope I do t end up joining an 18 week long queue! 
You have my sympathy!


----------



## jumpsuitelvis

EvilTed said:


> Ouch, 18 weeks is painful, I hope I do t end up joining an 18 week long queue!
> You have my sympathy!


Just checked on the 'youraudi' app (as I have been doing every single day since placing the order!) and it's been brought forward by 2 weeks, so it doesn't look like it's going to be quite as long as first thought. Still looking at 16 weeks though!


----------



## EgremonTT

I have looked at myaudi. It has has also come forward by two weeks. Build slot now w/c 4 April.


----------



## jcarmon

EgremonTT said:


> I have looked at myaudi. It has has also come forward by two weeks. Build slot now w/c 4 April.


Nice! Do they message you when it comes forward or does the construction/build date just change on the page?
Think I am being slightly selfish hoping mine will come forward from the already stated 7th March baring in mind that is quick given I ordered 2nd Feb! This is the most impatient I have ever been for anything in my life [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## EgremonTT

No. It just magically moves.


----------



## crabman

Ordered my TT on 21/01 and the dealer gave me a build date of week 8. (Possibly due to me moaning that I had to wait 6 months for my A5 & do not want to go through that pain again).

I logged onto MyAudi portal & it showed a build date of 15/02 (I believe this is week 7?) I spoke to the dealer who said it was still not due to be built yet, but within a week it had gone from prep to Quality control. No idea when it will land now, but as long as it's not 6 months... :?


----------



## ZephyR2

I wonder how long it will be before Audi starts offering accelerated built times as an "Optional extra". :roll:


----------



## Neil M

My TTS was ordered on the 12th of Dec. It got to my dealer yesterday,will pick it up in March.

N


----------



## LEE_VNA

I've recently ordered an S-Line coupe.

When checked on yourAudi;

Order date - 10th Feb

Build commences 28th March


----------



## jcarmon

Checked YourAudi this morning and my build date is still 7th March but has moved to Step 3 - "Preparation" 
Not sure what that step actually entails but still 2 and half weeks till the current build date


----------



## Rev

Neil M said:


> My TTS was ordered on the 12th of Dec. It got to my dealer yesterday,will pick it up in March.
> 
> N


Ordered mine on the 12th of nov, its only just arrived at the dealers :/ Wish mine had been a month earlier lol


----------



## glund91

LEE_VNA said:


> I've recently ordered an S-Line coupe.
> 
> When checked on yourAudi;
> 
> Order date - 10th Feb
> 
> Build commences 28th March


Ordered mine on the 02/02/16 and I have the same build date.


----------



## Shug750S

jcarmon said:


> Checked YourAudi this morning and my build date is still 7th March but has moved to Step 3 - "Preparation"
> Not sure what that step actually entails but still 2 and half weeks till the current build date


Think that means the logistics computer is tee'ing up all the various parts on the system from the JIT suppliers


----------



## jcarmon

glund91 said:


> LEE_VNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently ordered an S-Line coupe.
> 
> When checked on yourAudi;
> 
> Order date - 10th Feb
> 
> Build commences 28th March
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine on the 02/02/16 and I have the same build date.
Click to expand...

Definately seems like it depends on what build slots dealers have avaliable.. Like yourself I ordered 2/2/16 and got a build date of 7th March, another member that ordered the day before me got given a early May build date (I could not deal with that!)


----------



## jcarmon

Shug750S said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked YourAudi this morning and my build date is still 7th March but has moved to Step 3 - "Preparation"
> Not sure what that step actually entails but still 2 and half weeks till the current build date
> 
> 
> 
> Think that means the logistics computer is tee'ing up all the various parts on the system from the JIT suppliers
Click to expand...

Exciting times


----------



## PJV997

jcarmon said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEE_VNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently ordered an S-Line coupe.
> 
> When checked on yourAudi;
> 
> Order date - 10th Feb
> 
> Build commences 28th March
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine on the 02/02/16 and I have the same build date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definately seems like it depends on what build slots dealers have avaliable.. Like yourself I ordered 2/2/16 and got a build date of 7th March, another member that ordered the day before me got given a early May build date (I could not deal with that!)
Click to expand...

Was your build date always 7 March or was it originally a later date?


----------



## jcarmon

Well my order confirmation initially said Delivery date 20th April... Then when I got sent my Audi Order Number and checked the site it stated 7th March Build Date, has remained at that build date since.

Given the rule of thumb is once you are given your build date you should expect delivery of your car within 4 weeks I would anticipate mine should be delivered first week of April so about 2-3 weeks earlier then first expected..


----------



## james88

LEE_VNA said:


> Sounds like you got a really good deal there. I've just placed an order with G2L at a similar price, but for a 1.8 TFSI S-Line. Still waiting for an order confirmation and delivery date.


Hi Lee,

Have you got your tracking details yet? I feel like they do not want to give them to me. Apparently, I'm still on for an "end of March" delivery.....

I can't send PMs yet as I have not contributed enough yet


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> @james - Leasecomparison was the company, let me know what they quote you for maintenance.


The guy from G2L called me last week after several emails from me chasing for figure. He said he had spoken to the dealer who said that a maintenance plan would be at least £30 p/m (£720 over the 24 months). He said it wasn't cost efficient for me as the car (based on my mileage) would only need 1 service during the agreement. My local dealer charges £365 for the 18,000 mile inspection service from what I can see.

It looks like you got a really good deal on your maintenance package.

I wonder its to do with where the car is sourced from? As mine is from a franchised dealer they want me to service at a dealer. Some lease companies will send you to a halfords autocenter/kwik fit for servicing. Is there any mention of this in your paperwork?


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> @james - Leasecomparison was the company, let me know what they quote you for maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy from G2L called me last week after several emails from me chasing for figure. He said he had spoken to the dealer who said that a maintenance plan would be at least £30 p/m (£720 over the 24 months). He said it wasn't cost efficient for me as the car (based on my mileage) would only need 1 service during the agreement. My local dealer charges £365 for the 18,000 mile inspection service from what I can see.
> 
> It looks like you got a really good deal on your maintenance package.
> 
> I wonder its to do with where the car is sourced from? As mine is from a franchised dealer they want me to service at a dealer. Some lease companies will send you to a halfords autocenter/kwik fit for servicing. Is there any mention of this in your paperwork?
Click to expand...

Still no Audi Tracking number? That seems very strange, sounds like there being lazy or they told a lie on the timeframes offered!

Mine goes thorugh "Audi Watford" the main reason I did the maintainence package was for the fact it has to be serviced through Audi and not at any old servicing centre. Plus I get through tyres very quick! But regardless I feel like there plucking a figure of £30 from thin air, as how can mine be £14.75 per month and your's be offered at over double


----------



## ZephyR2

Right I think I'll make a claim for Longest delivery wait ! 
Ordered on 25th Jan. The YourAudi website updated today to tell me that they will begin construction on 11th July (2016 I presume :roll: ).


----------



## Templar

ZephyR2 said:


> Right I think I'll make a claim for Longest delivery wait !
> Ordered on 25th Jan. The YourAudi website updated today to tell me that they will begin construction on 11th July (2016 I presume :roll: ).


Probably building loads of unwanted variants to keep in the pound but more likely that was a fat finger input date and your car is in fact on the boat already...
just a thought if you contacted the dealers and ask them if you were to consider a different colour or spec would you receive one sooner ?


----------



## LEE_VNA

james88 said:


> LEE_VNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a really good deal there. I've just placed an order with G2L at a similar price, but for a 1.8 TFSI S-Line. Still waiting for an order confirmation and delivery date.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee,
> 
> Have you got your tracking details yet? I feel like they do not want to give them to me. Apparently, I'm still on for an "end of March" delivery.....
> 
> I can't send PMs yet as I have not contributed enough yet
Click to expand...

I got the order number after a couple of persistent emails and calls to G2L. Then I had to ask for the postcode as the obvious ones didn't work. At this point the supplying dealer was disclosed, as it's their postcode for the tracking.

Interesting that the order is with Epsom Audi and I live in Durham! I'm hoping it's delivered on a truck.


----------



## PJV997

LEE_VNA said:


> james88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEE_VNA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got a really good deal there. I've just placed an order with G2L at a similar price, but for a 1.8 TFSI S-Line. Still waiting for an order confirmation and delivery date.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee,
> 
> Have you got your tracking details yet? I feel like they do not want to give them to me. Apparently, I'm still on for an "end of March" delivery.....
> 
> I can't send PMs yet as I have not contributed enough yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the order number after a couple of persistent emails and calls to G2L. Then I had to ask for the postcode as the obvious ones didn't work. At this point the supplying dealer was disclosed, as it's their postcode for the tracking.
> 
> Interesting that the order is with Epsom Audi and I live in Durham! I'm hoping it's delivered on a truck.
Click to expand...

Our order is from Epsom Audi, through Carwow. Had a good experience dealing with them.


----------



## Templar

I'd confirm with the dealer to see if it driven or delivered on a truck for peace of mind.


----------



## jcarmon

Mines gone through Watford Audi and rather then wait a little longer for it to be delivered, the company I went through said they would pick me up and drive me to the dealership so I could drive it home


----------



## glund91

Just logged onto my "Your AUDI" site and I no longer have a build date showing? Yesterday it said build to begin week commencing 28th March but now it is blank instead? Still in the order received phase at the moment. Is this something anyone else has experienced?


----------



## RussB

glund91 said:


> Just logged onto my "Your AUDI" site and I no longer have a build date showing? Yesterday it said build to begin week commencing 28th March but now it is blank instead? Still in the order received phase at the moment. Is this something anyone else has experienced?


Mine was ordered second week of January and date for build start was March 21st but a new automated email now tells me its due to be started 28th.

I am expecting to pick it up 1st week in May which is a long long time in my book from order date.


----------



## RussB

Actually just logged in and my date for start has gone altogether?


----------



## EvilTed

RussB said:


> Actually just logged in and my date for start has gone altogether?


Someone else reported this in another thread.
I've just logged on and mine is missing too.

I think they're going through a reload/update as yesterday I got an email saying my build date was 11th April where up until then it read 4th April, After the email I checked your audi and it still said the 4th.
Now it says nothing.

I suspect it will all come out in the wash over the next day or two.


----------



## gavstar_TT

At least you guys can log in! I have my order number (or a number) and I put in the post code and nothing! Does anyone know if it should be the dealers postcode from where the car was ordered that should be entered?


----------



## EvilTed

gavstar_TT said:


> At least you guys can log in! I have my order number (or a number) and I put in the post code and nothing! Does anyone know if it should be the dealers postcode from where the car was ordered that should be entered?


I am something of an expert in this area having tried multiple times, multiple combinations, every day for two weeks!
The order number is 8 digits, all numeric.
The postcode is your own, not the dealers.
The postcode may or may not need a space (I'm not that much of an expert)
The order tends to take 10-14 days before it's active in Your Audi so just keep trying...

There's a link in another thread that allows you to just put in the order number (no postcode) and get a code response, until mine went live this said something like "Order number not valid". If that's the case for you just keep waiting, any other response and you've got the wrong postcode.

:evil: Ted


----------



## EvilTed

Had a look for the link and I can't find it. I'll keep looking later for you but it's just a URL you whack in the browser with your order number in that responds with a status.


----------



## Jonnyy

I copied this from another thread to see the source code for your audi tracker, as the source code has time stamps for each completed stage of your build + your order & build week date. I am not sure if this is what you are looking for evilted. Just copy it and paste it into to your web browser but add your 8 digit order number at the end before pressing enter.

https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/


----------



## jcarmon

I checked and mine build date is still showing and is fine, seems strange!

Also tried that link with my order number, to see status codes, just tries to open a text file, but not sure what the status codes actually mean..


----------



## Jonnyy

okay will put part of my source code in to give you an idea of what each status number means.

"orderHistory":
{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-02-06T01:08:30+0000"} status 30 is when it leaves the factory
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-01-25T00:00:00+0000"} status 24 is when it enter quality control
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-01-23T00:00:00+0000"} status 23 is when it enter "assembly" 
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-01-22T00:00:00+0000"} status 22 is when it enters "paint shop"
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-01-21T00:00:00+0000"} status 21 is when it enters "panel shop"
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-01-26T01:07:46+0000"} status 20 is the supposed to be the 1st day of the build

however if you look at the date stamp the 1st day of the build is 26/1/16 but according to the other date stamps in went in to quality control on the 25/1/16 so i can only assume into when into build week earlier than scheduled.

also right at the bottom of the the source code is....

"buildWeek":"201605","firstDayOfBuildWeek":"2016-01-25T00:00:00+0000"
"orderSaleDate":"2015-12-10T00:00:00+0000"}

my order date of 10/12/15 is correct. 
The bit thats says build week "201605" i think is the original penciled in build week as my dealer told me mine was due to go into build on feb 1st, which would be week 05 2016. and first day of build week is the monday of the week that you vehicle is due to be built. Order status "20" suggest mine went into build on tuesday 26th jan but all the other status time stamps make no sense lol


----------



## jcarmon

Thanks for that, for some reason when I go to the link now- https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... ers/*Order number* it gives me a access denied!


----------



## Jonnyy

It does that periodically for season reason. Keep trying it, it will work again.


----------



## LEE_VNA

EvilTed said:


> gavstar_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you guys can log in! I have my order number (or a number) and I put in the post code and nothing! Does anyone know if it should be the dealers postcode from where the car was ordered that should be entered?
> 
> 
> 
> I am something of an expert in this area having tried multiple times, multiple combinations, every day for two weeks!
> The order number is 8 digits, all numeric.
> The postcode is your own, not the dealers.
> The postcode may or may not need a space (I'm not that much of an expert)
> The order tends to take 10-14 days before it's active in Your Audi so just keep trying...
> 
> There's a link in another thread that allows you to just put in the order number (no postcode) and get a code response, until mine went live this said something like "Order number not valid". If that's the case for you just keep waiting, any other response and you've got the wrong postcode.
> 
> :evil: Ted
Click to expand...

I'm guessing you are buying this car? As I have opted for lease hire through a broker, the postcode on the order is the dealers.


----------



## PJV997

EvilTed said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually just logged in and my date for start has gone altogether?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else reported this in another thread.
> I've just logged on and mine is missing too.
> 
> I think they're going through a reload/update as yesterday I got an email saying my build date was 11th April where up until then it read 4th April, After the email I checked your audi and it still said the 4th.
> Now it says nothing.
> 
> I suspect it will all come out in the wash over the next day or two.
Click to expand...

Yep - our build commencement date has disappeared as well - was 28 March.

Optimistically, I was thinking it was about to come forward a week or two before reading the thread and seeing some reports that build date seems to be further away.


----------



## glund91

Has anyone who has had the date of build disappear had theirs reappear? If so has the date gone forwards or backwards? From what I've seen people's seem to have only gone backwards so I am wondering if there has been a delay of some kind and so all orders have been pushed back?


----------



## gavstar_TT

LEE_VNA said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gavstar_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you guys can log in! I have my order number (or a number) and I put in the post code and nothing! Does anyone know if it should be the dealers postcode from where the car was ordered that should be entered?
> 
> 
> 
> I am something of an expert in this area having tried multiple times, multiple combinations, every day for two weeks!
> The order number is 8 digits, all numeric.
> The postcode is your own, not the dealers.
> The postcode may or may not need a space (I'm not that much of an expert)
> The order tends to take 10-14 days before it's active in Your Audi so just keep trying...
> 
> There's a link in another thread that allows you to just put in the order number (no postcode) and get a code response, until mine went live this said something like "Order number not valid". If that's the case for you just keep waiting, any other response and you've got the wrong postcode.
> 
> :evil: Ted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing you are buying this car? As I have opted for lease hire through a broker, the postcode on the order is the dealers.
Click to expand...

Yes buying (well pcp ing), the dealer said it should be my home post code but there has been some issues with the tracking system today .


----------



## EvilTed

That's it! Thanks.


----------



## Jooxy

Thanks everyone for the info about timeframes, I'll chuck my build milestones in to the pot in case it helps anyone else.

{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-02-18T01:13:39+0000"} Left Factory ( Day 20 )
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-02-08T00:00:00+0000"} Quality Control ( Day 10 )
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-02-06T00:00:00+0000"} Assembly ( Day 8 )
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-02-05T00:00:00+0000"} Paint Shop ( Day 7 )
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-02-04T00:00:00+0000"} Panel Shop ( Day 6 )
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-01-30T02:07:02+0000"} Build Start ( Day 1 )


----------



## RussB

Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.


----------



## EgremonTT

RussB said:


> Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
> The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
> Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.


Ditto. Various emails received, all of which have put the start date back 7 days.


----------



## jcarmon

Did you sign up somewhere for email alerts? I havent received any emails, build date has remained the same 7th March, and it moved to Step 3 "Preparation" a few days back, but no emails or notifcation I just kept checking the YourAudi tracker


----------



## EvilTed

EgremonTT said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
> The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
> Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. Various emails received, all of which have put the start date back 7 days.
Click to expand...

+1 here. No date but emails about the "Good news" of a 7 day delay to start date.


----------



## PJV997

EgremonTT said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
> The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
> Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. Various emails received, all of which have put the start date back 7 days.
Click to expand...




RussB said:


> Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
> The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
> Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.


Yes disappointing, as it only takes me 20 seconds to refresh the 'yourAudi' page on my phone, have got into the habit of checking each day to see if proposed build date had changed.

I'm not getting e-mails either


----------



## RussB

Ditto. Various emails received, all of which have put the start date back 7 days. [/quote]


RussB said:


> Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
> The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
> Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.


Yes disappointing, as it only takes me 20 seconds to refresh the 'yourAudi' page on my phone, have got into the habit of checking each day to see if proposed build date had changed.

I'm not getting e-mails either[/quote]

I actually emailed the guy named on the emails, Nick Ratcliffe. I said i was confused about dates and confused why they would be pleased to let me know my date has been put back. I got a call from the Audi dealer next day apologising for confusion. I told them I had no problem with them, it was Audi causing the confusion. I told the dealer they had done a great job for me but it was Audi letting themselves down. I asked him to pass my comments back to Nick Ratcliffe, i have had no further contact. I still think 5 months+ is an excessive time to wait.
Perhaps all that are receiving these confusing emails should email Nick?


----------



## jcarmon

RussB said:


> Ditto. Various emails received, all of which have put the start date back 7 days.





RussB said:


> Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
> The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
> Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.


Yes disappointing, as it only takes me 20 seconds to refresh the 'yourAudi' page on my phone, have got into the habit of checking each day to see if proposed build date had changed.

I'm not getting e-mails either[/quote]

I actually emailed the guy named on the emails, Nick Ratcliffe. I said i was confused about dates and confused why they would be pleased to let me know my date has been put back. I got a call from the Audi dealer next day apologising for confusion. I told them I had no problem with them, it was Audi causing the confusion. I told the dealer they had done a great job for me but it was Audi letting themselves down. I asked him to pass my comments back to Nick Ratcliffe, i have had no further contact. I still think 5 months+ is an excessive time to wait.
Perhaps all that are receiving these confusing emails should email Nick?[/quote]

5 months  When did you order and what is your build date ?


----------



## ZephyR2

RussB said:


> Ditto. Various emails received, all of which have put the start date back 7 days.





RussB said:


> Still no sign of my start date even though I seem to be getting weekly emails telling me "we are nearly ready to start"
> The last update said good news but moved my start date back by 7 days. Now I have no start date.
> Not a very impressive start from a company like Audi.


Yes disappointing, as it only takes me 20 seconds to refresh the 'yourAudi' page on my phone, have got into the habit of checking each day to see if proposed build date had changed.

I'm not getting e-mails either[/quote]

I actually emailed the guy named on the emails, Nick Ratcliffe. I said i was confused about dates and confused why they would be pleased to let me know my date has been put back. I got a call from the Audi dealer next day apologising for confusion. I told them I had no problem with them, it was Audi causing the confusion. I told the dealer they had done a great job for me but it was Audi letting themselves down. I asked him to pass my comments back to Nick Ratcliffe, i have had no further contact. I still think 5 months+ is an excessive time to wait.
Perhaps all that are receiving these confusing emails should email Nick?[/quote]

I'll see your 5 months and raise ya 7 months 
Ordered 25th Jan, build date put back now to 18th July FF :x I've emailed my dealer and I'm waiting for a rely but I don't expect there's much they can do, unless I change my spec perhaps.


----------



## EgremonTT

jcarmon said:


> Did you sign up somewhere for email alerts? I havent received any emails, build date has remained the same 7th March, and it moved to Step 3 "Preparation" a few days back, but no emails or notifcation I just kept checking the YourAudi tracker


No, but I did give the dealer my email, only because it was proving difficult to get hold of him by phone.

On a separate note, Nick Ratcliffe is the Head Of Marketing, Audi UK.


----------



## jcarmon

Nah 7 months is ridiculous!! I would be kicking off. Have you rung around other dealerships for example and asked what a factory order timeframe is to verify?


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> Nah 7 months is ridiculous!! I would be kicking off. Have you rung around other dealerships for example and asked what a factory order timeframe is to verify?


I agree, I would be threatening to cancel if they dont bring it forward by a couple of months minimum.
Failing that a large discount or £1000 of free options.


----------



## jcarmon

Also what was the original timeframe discussed? That gives you some leverage at least if they told you it would be 3 months for example.


----------



## PJV997

RussB said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah 7 months is ridiculous!! I would be kicking off. Have you rung around other dealerships for example and asked what a factory order timeframe is to verify?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I would be threatening to cancel if they dont bring it forward by a couple of months minimum.
> Failing that a large discount or £1000 of free options.
Click to expand...

You didn't order an RS did you


----------



## RussB

PJV997 said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah 7 months is ridiculous!! I would be kicking off. Have you rung around other dealerships for example and asked what a factory order timeframe is to verify?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I would be threatening to cancel if they dont bring it forward by a couple of months minimum.
> Failing that a large discount or £1000 of free options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't order an RS did you
Click to expand...

Mine is just TDI Sline, customer paint and a lot of options.

I was told the customer paint would have an effect but didnt think it would end up being 5 months.


----------



## jcarmon

Reckon there painting it with felt tips if its gonna take 5 months :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

RussB said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah 7 months is ridiculous!! I would be kicking off. Have you rung around other dealerships for example and asked what a factory order timeframe is to verify?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I would be threatening to cancel if they dont bring it forward by a couple of months minimum.
> Failing that a large discount or £1000 of free options.
Click to expand...

The wheels are already in motion. I've flirted off some emails on stiff paper (if you can do that :lol: ) saying exactly that.
No firm build time was given by the dealer but 14 - 16 weeks was suggested.
Yep you could get any of the RS models, maybe even the TTRS, in less time than that.


----------



## Templar

7 months is a joke, hopefully it's Audi's system that's all to cock. 
You say you've ordered Audi exclusive paint..what colour ?


----------



## ZephyR2

Templar said:


> 7 months is a joke, hopefully it's Audi's system that's all to cock.
> You say you've ordered Audi exclusive paint..what colour ?


No, if I had I could perhaps understand - Tango red for me. 
Maybe cos its a roadster, maybe cos its the Super Sport seats in grey leather with neck warmer and heating. :?


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie

ZephyR2 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months is a joke, hopefully it's Audi's system that's all to cock.
> You say you've ordered Audi exclusive paint..what colour ?
> 
> 
> 
> No, if I had I could perhaps understand - Tango red for me.
> Maybe cos its a roadster, maybe cos its the Super Sport seats in grey leather with neck warmer and heating. :?
Click to expand...

That's ridiculous. I ordered my TTS Roadster S-Tronic with all 3 equipment packs and different alloys on 16th Jan and it's already built and is currently at Emden port waiting shipping to UK. Dealer says I should have it in the next 1-2 weeks.

7 Months! I couldn't handle that and would be [smiley=argue.gif] at the dealer.


----------



## Shug750S

Could well be the dealer has already used up his allocation, so is at the back of the queue


----------



## Piker Mark

Probably been said before, but I walked into my dealer on Thursday of this week, to order a new TTS coupe. It's now due to be with me in three weeks. That's because the dealer found a car matching the exact spec I wanted (well, less red brake callipers, but I can live with that). In fact, they found quite a few cars for me to pick from. I know many of us want a very specific spec, but you'd be surprised how many cars are available quickly like this that could tick your boxes. Just thought I'd mention it as I know many people are like me, they don't like long waits!


----------



## jcarmon

I went for the new 1.8 Engine due to age and insurance reasons, but if that was an option I would have, this wait is killing me


----------



## james88

I now have a order number but no postcode to actually track it with... I have a confirmed Build week of 11.

Ordered on Jan 25th.


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> I now have a order number but no postcode to actually track it with... I have a confirmed Build week of 11.
> 
> Ordered on Jan 25th.


Mine was the same, if you go to "my company placed the order" and type the order number, your postcode and whoever you ordered it with it should come up.. (did for me anyway)

Build week 11 sounds about right, although I ordered 2nd February, I got given an order that was placed on 15th January (assuming someone cancelled or the dealer had build slots which they could ammend) with a week 10 build date


----------



## PJV997

Frustrating that the 'manufacture commencement date' is still not up on yourAudi.

I need to put our existing TT up for sale at some point as our PEX was a pretty low figure and not sure when to pull the trigger with an advert. SWMBO won't thank me if she has to hoon around in my son's 1.2 Fiesta for more than a few weeks.


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> james88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a order number but no postcode to actually track it with... I have a confirmed Build week of 11.
> 
> Ordered on Jan 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was the same, if you go to "my company placed the order" and type the order number, your postcode and whoever you ordered it with it should come up.. (did for me anyway)
> 
> Build week 11 sounds about right, although I ordered 2nd February, I got given an order that was placed on 15th January (assuming someone cancelled or the dealer had build slots which they could ammend) with a week 10 build date
Click to expand...

Cheers! That worked fine. I'm sure I tried that this morning....

Looks like it is coming from Walton Audi.

I did not spec cruise control but its listed under the Safety & Technology of the configuration. Anyone else notice this who didn't spec it?


----------



## jcarmon

No problem! I also have cruise control listed under there too.. I did not add this so can only assume its incorrect or we got a result!


----------



## ZephyR2

Has anyone managed to get an email to Nick Ratcliffe directly. I've tried twice replying to the address that sends out their emails but both times it has bounced back a few days later.
I've sent one to Audi Customer Services too but I would like to get closer to the source if possible if anyone's got a better contact address. Thanks.


----------



## LEIGH-H

jcarmon said:


> No problem! I also have cruise control listed under there too.. I did not add this so can only assume its incorrect or we got a result!


Mine was ordered on the 4th Feb, though similarly my order date is displayed as 8th Jan so looks like a stock car was ordered by my dealer then altered to my spec (unless coincidentally happened to be the same as their 'stock' order. YourAudi also lists my spec with the 'cruise control speed limit system'. However, I'm guessing it's Audi's misleading jargon for 'speed warning buzzer' - you press the button when you reach your maximum desired travelling speed I.e 70mph and the car will beep at you if you go over the 70mph threshold.

Mine also states 'Camera and/or distance sensor (driver assistance system)', again something I have not specified, but I'm assuming this is referring to the rear view mirror mounted forward facing camera which the active lane assist system uses. I could be wrong though.

Perhaps somebody who spotted these specifications prior to receiving their cars will be able to shed some light?

Leigh


----------



## RussB

ZephyR2 said:


> Has anyone managed to get an email to Nick Ratcliffe directly. I've tried twice replying to the address that sends out their emails but both times it has bounced back a few days later.
> I've sent one to Audi Customer Services too but I would like to get closer to the source if possible if anyone's got a better contact address. Thanks.


yes I did, i think i used [email protected]

he contacted the dealer and they called me next day.My email was having a go at Audi and not the dealer.


----------



## EgremonTT

LEIGH-H said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! I also have cruise control listed under there too.. I did not add this so can only assume its incorrect or we got a result!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was ordered on the 4th Feb, though similarly my order date is displayed as 8th Jan so looks like a stock car was ordered by my dealer then altered to my spec (unless coincidentally happened to be the same as their 'stock' order. YourAudi also lists my spec with the 'cruise control speed limit system'. However, I'm guessing it's Audi's misleading jargon for 'speed warning buzzer' - you press the button when you reach your maximum desired travelling speed I.e 70mph and the car will beep at you if you go over the 70mph threshold.
> 
> Mine also states 'Camera and/or distance sensor (driver assistance system)', again something I have not specified, but I'm assuming this is referring to the rear view mirror mounted forward facing camera which the active lane assist system uses. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Perhaps somebody who spotted these specifications prior to receiving their cars will be able to shed some light?
> 
> Leigh
Click to expand...

 I think the 'cruise control speed limit system' refers to the autobahn 155mph speed limiter, as cruise control is listed twice on my spec. The 'Camera and/or distance sensor refers to the rear parking sensors.


----------



## jwball

EgremonTT said:


> I think the 'cruise control speed limit system' refers to the autobahn 155mph speed limiter, as cruise control is listed twice on my spec. The 'Camera and/or distance sensor refers to the rear parking sensors.


I think it applies to the speed restrictor which you can turn on so that you don't go over a fixed speed. i.e. set at 30 and the car won't let you go any faster. It worked that way on my MK1.


----------



## ZephyR2

RussB said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to get an email to Nick Ratcliffe directly. I've tried twice replying to the address that sends out their emails but both times it has bounced back a few days later.
> I've sent one to Audi Customer Services too but I would like to get closer to the source if possible if anyone's got a better contact address. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I did, i think i used [email protected]
> 
> he contacted the dealer and they called me next day.My email was having a go at Audi and not the dealer.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Russ - I'll give it a go now. Yes I'm aiming at Audi not the dealer as well but we'll try.
Thanks for that.


----------



## moda

I am in Belgium. Ordered  in Germany beginning of February... Delivery foreseen for June... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## crabman

My car has been at port for over a week with the shipping Company. I spoke to live chat this morning & they said due to March being the busiest month, it can take up to 15 working days, (3 weeks), before it can be escalated as late.


----------



## PJV997

Interesting that so many of us with new car orders, whether in the system to be built or at the docks waiting for a ship, are probably more frustrated with the wait because we have more information about the build and delivery process than would have been available a few years ago.

I've never had this information before when I have bought new and frankly can't remember whether any of my previous car delivery times have slipped a week or so in the past. I'm sure that if our car sits at Emden (when it eventually gets there) for 15+ days though, it won't be something I forget in a hurry.


----------



## jcarmon

My status moved today, although my build isn't due to start till Monday, I am now on Step 4 - Panel Shop. Does that mean its started early?


----------



## sumeet8al

PJV997 said:


> Interesting that so many of us with new car orders, whether in the system to be built or at the docks waiting for a ship, are probably more frustrated with the wait because we have more information about the build and delivery process than would have been available a few years ago.
> 
> I've never had this information before when I have bought new and frankly can't remember whether any of my previous car delivery times have slipped a week or so in the past. I'm sure that if our car sits at Emden (when it eventually gets there) for 15+ days though, it won't be something I forget in a hurry.


For me its becoming a bit addictive :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2

sumeet8al said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that so many of us with new car orders, whether in the system to be built or at the docks waiting for a ship, are probably more frustrated with the wait because we have more information about the build and delivery process than would have been available a few years ago.
> 
> I've never had this information before when I have bought new and frankly can't remember whether any of my previous car delivery times have slipped a week or so in the past. I'm sure that if our car sits at Emden (when it eventually gets there) for 15+ days though, it won't be something I forget in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> For me its becoming a bit addictive :lol:
Click to expand...

So you're addicted to watching paint dry? :lol:


----------



## sumeet8al

ZephyR2 said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that so many of us with new car orders, whether in the system to be built or at the docks waiting for a ship, are probably more frustrated with the wait because we have more information about the build and delivery process than would have been available a few years ago.
> 
> I've never had this information before when I have bought new and frankly can't remember whether any of my previous car delivery times have slipped a week or so in the past. I'm sure that if our car sits at Emden (when it eventually gets there) for 15+ days though, it won't be something I forget in a hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> For me its becoming a bit addictive :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you're addicted to watching paint dry? :lol:
Click to expand...

Pretty much!


----------



## RussB

Has anyone had an explanation for the build dates missing? Has anyone's date reappeared?


----------



## Jonnyy

jcarmon said:


> My status moved today, although my build isn't due to start till Monday, I am now on Step 4 - Panel Shop. Does that mean its started early?


Yes you are now in build week, so looks like it started a week early.


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> My status moved today, although my build isn't due to start till Monday, I am now on Step 4 - Panel Shop. Does that mean its started early?


Looks like we are pretty close 

I was scheduled for build w/c 14th, 3 days ago my tracking changed to w/c 7th. Woke up this morning to "Step 4 - panel shop"

Now I have my tracking I can see my actual order date was 2 weeks prior to me filling the paperwork in (16/01/16). It must have been a cancelled/or dealer reserved build slot.


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My status moved today, although my build isn't due to start till Monday, I am now on Step 4 - Panel Shop. Does that mean its started early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we are pretty close
> 
> I was scheduled for build w/c 14th, 3 days ago my tracking changed to w/c 7th. Woke up this morning to "Step 4 - panel shop"
> 
> Now I have my tracking I can see my actual order date was 2 weeks prior to me filling the paperwork in (16/01/16). It must have been a cancelled/or dealer reserved build slot.
Click to expand...

Sounds like we both had the same situation with the dealers build slots, pretty happy the build date got brought forward though! Hopefully all the backlog with shipping etc is sorted and we get ours quickly and smoothly!


----------



## jwball

jcarmon said:


> james88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> My status moved today, although my build isn't due to start till Monday, I am now on Step 4 - Panel Shop. Does that mean its started early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we are pretty close
> 
> I was scheduled for build w/c 14th, 3 days ago my tracking changed to w/c 7th. Woke up this morning to "Step 4 - panel shop"
> 
> Now I have my tracking I can see my actual order date was 2 weeks prior to me filling the paperwork in (16/01/16). It must have been a cancelled/or dealer reserved build slot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like we both had the same situation with the dealers build slots, pretty happy the build date got brought forward though! Hopefully all the backlog with shipping etc is sorted and we get ours quickly and smoothly!
Click to expand...

Mine was ordered on the 20/01 even though I didn't place the order until late Feb.


----------



## jcarmon

Whats your current status / build date ?


----------



## jwball

jcarmon said:


> Whats your current status / build date ?


It just says order received at the moment.


----------



## jcarmon

Ahh man surely they will update it with a build date soon!


----------



## glund91

I must be checking the status of my order at least 5 times a day, convinced that it will suddenly jump from "order received" to "arrived" but no such luck at the moment. I was scheduled for build commencing 28th March but since the date has disappeared for some reason I have no idea... Might be delayed, might be earlier. The wait is horrific.


----------



## jcarmon

glund91 said:


> I must be checking the status of my order at least 5 times a day, convinced that it will suddenly jump from "order received" to "arrived" but no such luck at the moment. I was scheduled for build commencing 28th March but since the date has disappeared for some reason I have no idea... Might be delayed, might be earlier. The wait is horrific.


Just to save lost time.. it only updates once a day! Might be worth asking Customer Services why its disappeared! 
Mine has moved 2 steps in 2 days, now in the Paint Shop! So once it starts it does seem to move quick at least


----------



## jc74

I've just been quoted in the last few days by several dealers an expected delivery date of May for a fairly base spec TT Stronic factory build.

So it seems that long lead times are well and truly over, looks like probably why this model gets a £5000 deposit contribution!

I wonder if it's the car market in general or just the TT?...


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must be checking the status of my order at least 5 times a day, convinced that it will suddenly jump from "order received" to "arrived" but no such luck at the moment. I was scheduled for build commencing 28th March but since the date has disappeared for some reason I have no idea... Might be delayed, might be earlier. The wait is horrific.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to save lost time.. it only updates once a day! Might be worth asking Customer Services why its disappeared!
> Mine has moved 2 steps in 2 days, now in the Paint Shop! So once it starts it does seem to move quick at least
Click to expand...

I have emailed Nick Ratcliffe about dates disappearing, he advised the yourAudi updates are direct from the factory system.
He has said he will check my individual case and get back to me.


----------



## glund91

[/quote] I have emailed Nick Ratcliffe about dates disappearing, he advised the yourAudi updates are direct from the factory system.
He has said he will check my individual case and get back to me.[/quote]

Do you have his email address? I might try and get an update for myself, or did he mention the dates coming back online any time soon?


----------



## RussB

Nope, he never acknowledged a fault or problem.

email is [email protected]

As much as I move the TT I am seriously thinking about cancelling and going for another manufacturer.


----------



## glund91

RussB said:


> Nope, he never acknowledged a fault or problem.
> 
> email is [email protected]
> 
> As much as I move the TT I am seriously thinking about cancelling and going for another manufacturer.


I was torn between this and the M135i, the BMW was more practical and faster and I would more than likely be in it already... But I do love the TT. I can wait until 29th April which is my due delivery date but any later than that and I may look elsewhere too.


----------



## ZephyR2

RussB said:


> Nope, he never acknowledged a fault or problem.
> 
> email is [email protected]
> 
> As much as I move the TT I am seriously thinking about cancelling and going for another manufacturer.


Me too. Mercedes are offering £9262 contribution to your deposit on an SLK. I can spec the same as my TT order and get it for less than the TT with "only" a 12 - 14 week delivery. 
I wrote to Nick Ratcliffe on 1 March and he said he'd make enquiries via my dealer but I've heard nothing since and I've had no reply at all to my email to Audi CS last week,
If I don't get some movement from Audi next week then I'm seriously looking at getting my deposit back and going for the Merc.


----------



## EvilTed

Each to their own and all that but the SLK is a million miles from the TT in terms of driving dynamics.
Sufficiently so that it didn't even feature on my list of possibilities. 
Have a read here: http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/mercedes-benz/slk-open/summary/26042-1

Does the prospect of a few weeks longer really drive you to choose your "second favourite" option?


----------



## ZephyR2

EvilTed said:


> Each to their own and all that but the SLK is a million miles from the TT in terms of driving dynamics.
> Sufficiently so that it didn't even feature on my list of possibilities.
> Have a read here: http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/mercedes-benz/slk-open/summary/26042-1
> 
> Does the prospect of a few weeks longer really drive you to choose your "second favourite" option?


If it was just a few week longer I wouldn't be entertaining it but my Audi delivery wait is projected as being 31 f***ing weeks.
I ordered a roadster in January to enjoy during the summer. The way its looking I won't get until mid-late August when summer will have more or less gone.
Now do you see why I'm considering something else. There are other cars than Audis out there. :x


----------



## EvilTed

ZephyR2 said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own and all that but the SLK is a million miles from the TT in terms of driving dynamics.
> Sufficiently so that it didn't even feature on my list of possibilities.
> Have a read here: http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/mercedes-benz/slk-open/summary/26042-1
> 
> Does the prospect of a few weeks longer really drive you to choose your "second favourite" option?
> 
> 
> 
> If it was just a few week longer I wouldn't be entertaining it but my Audi delivery wait is projected as being 31 f***ing weeks.
> I ordered a roadster in January to enjoy during the summer. The way its looking I won't get until mid-late August when summer will have more or less gone.
> Now do you see why I'm considering something else. There are other cars than Audis out there. :x
Click to expand...

Wow, OK. I get it now, 31 weeks is ridiculous (still wouldn't consider the SLK but that's just me).
I'd definitely be considering switching from that particular order. Most seem to have a 12-16 week timeframe. Could you get a different spec sooner? Or a stock car?
I was looking at a different set of options (coupe not roadster for me) so I'm not sure what to suggest but I think it would make an interesting topic!


----------



## ZephyR2

EvilTed said:


> Wow, OK. I get it now, 31 weeks is ridiculous (still wouldn't consider the SLK but that's just me).
> I'd definitely be considering switching from that particular order. Most seem to have a 12-16 week timeframe. Could you get a different spec sooner? Or a stock car?
> I was looking at a different set of options (coupe not roadster for me) so I'm not sure what to suggest but I think it would make an interesting topic!


I'd consider a different spec if Audi CS, my dealer or Nick Ratcliffe would be so good as to answer that exact question in the emails I've sent them. No stock cars anywhere in the system that are anywhere near my spec.
I've considered the Z4 but a bit more that I want to pay. Mazda MX5 too small and underpowered. BMW 2 Convertible is another possibility for open top driving. I've looked at the Mustang and dismissed that and I can't stretch to a J Type Jag.
Any other ideas for a small-medium convertible with a moderate amount of performance.


----------



## EvilTed

ZephyR2 said:


> Any other ideas for a small-medium convertible with a moderate amount of performance.


Is Porsche Boxster too obvious?
Surprisingly cheap if you can keep off the options list.

Edit: Surprisingly cheap compared to a TTS roadster that is. I realise of course that you aren't waiting for a TTS roadster so I'll go back to the drawing board.


----------



## EvilTed

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1231906
For those looking for their build start date


----------



## RussB

My dealer has been in touch (car dealer  ), Nick must have asked them to confirm my build date. Confirmed week 13 which is what I originally had on youraudi until it disappeared.
Then is it another month before I get my hands on it?


----------



## jcarmon

Update : Mine has moved 3 steps in 3 days now in Step 6 "Assembly" 
Would imagine a couple of days in Quality Control and then joining the final and most painful hurdle (from looking at other peoples experiences)... The shipping [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## glund91

Mine has moved onto Preparation! Literally almost had a stereotypical spit out my tea moment when I saw that it had finally moved. Excitement overload once more.


----------



## sumeet8al

glund91 said:


> Mine has moved onto Preparation! Literally almost had a stereotypical spit out my tea moment when I saw that it had finally moved. Excitement overload once more.


 :lol: Excellent!


----------



## RussB

Looks like they fixed the problem on youraudi with build date now added, for me at least.
They confirmed that build date is 21st (even though my dealer is insisting its 28th).
But today it has moved to preparation, I was expecting it to move to preparation on the build date?
At last I have a hint of a smile on my face 

Has everyone else with similar build date started to move?


----------



## glund91

RussB said:


> Looks like they fixed the problem on youraudi with build date now added, for me at least.
> They confirmed that build date is 21st (even though my dealer is insisting its 28th).
> But today it has moved to preparation, I was expecting it to move to preparation on the build date?
> At last I have a hint of a smile on my face
> 
> Has everyone else with similar build date started to move?


Mine moved to preparation on Saturday, and the build date reappeared for stating 28th March. Not sure if this means my build has gone through early or it will be preparing up until the 28th.


----------



## RussB

glund91 said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they fixed the problem on youraudi with build date now added, for me at least.
> They confirmed that build date is 21st (even though my dealer is insisting its 28th).
> But today it has moved to preparation, I was expecting it to move to preparation on the build date?
> At last I have a hint of a smile on my face
> 
> Has everyone else with similar build date started to move?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine moved to preparation on Saturday, and the build date reappeared for stating 28th March. Not sure if this means my build has gone through early or it will be preparing up until the 28th.
Click to expand...

There was a guide on here somewhere listing approximate days between each section, not sure where it is now though?
I am thinking perhaps it will take until the build date to reach the assembly stage?


----------



## RussB

Biscuit05 said:


> To give you an idea on timeframes:-
> 
> Build slot 1st Feb, but started week early.
> 
> Panel shop 1 day
> Paint 1 day
> Assembly 2 days
> QC 9 days
> Left Inglstadt on the 9th.
> Current status is departed factory awaiting shipping to the UK.
> 
> Hope this helps


Biscuit, how long from preparation to Panel shop?


----------



## jcarmon

My build date was listed as 7th March.. Mine started last week, and went into Quality Control today so at current its just over a week ahead of schedule. Took: 1 day in Panel Shop, 1 Day in Paint Shop, 2 Days Assembly.


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> My build date was listed as 7th March.. Mine started last week, and went into Quality Control today so at current its just over a week ahead of schedule. Took: 1 day in Panel Shop, 1 Day in Paint Shop, 2 Days Assembly.


Hmm. i think the preparation start is a red herring. Looking at posts it can be in preparation for days to weeks.
I still dont have a realistic idea of when I will receive my car. Actually thats not true I am expecting it around a month after start date of 21st (28th according to dealer).
When they say construction starts on X date, do we think construction means assembly?
Perhaps this accounts for the 7 days difference between dealer and Audi.
Does it take 7 days to get from panel to assembly?
If so then mine will sit in preparation for 2 weeks, perhaps even three.

One thing is apparent, there seems to be little consistency between order dates and construction dates, they are all over the place.


----------



## glund91

I received an email from Audi today stating that the build date mentioned on the Your Audi website is actually the date the car will leave the factory?? So my build date of 28th March means it leaves the factory on the 28th....


----------



## jcarmon

glund91 said:


> I received an email from Audi today stating that the build date mentioned on the Your Audi website is actually the date the car will leave the factory?? So my build date of 28th March means it leaves the factory on the 28th....


That would mean that my car would be leaving the factory today, and baring in mind it only went into Quality Control today I find that unlikely!


----------



## jcarmon

Would you be able to post that email? Was it direct from Audi or one of the Audi dealers?


----------



## RussB

glund91 said:


> I received an email from Audi today stating that the build date mentioned on the Your Audi website is actually the date the car will leave the factory?? So my build date of 28th March means it leaves the factory on the 28th....


I would love to think that this is the case. This would be easy to confirm from the previous TT buyers on this site.
Have any TT owners on here had this, Build date being the date due to leave the factory?

It cant be as the your audi site states "begin construction" dates.


----------



## glund91

Hi Greg

Our average transportation time is 3 weeks however this can be affected by shipping schedules and weather conditions. I think the Audi Centre will have a better idea because they have the most experience in this area.

The build week is the week the car will be completed and leave the factory to begin its journey to the UK. It could start going through the production process towards the end of week commencing 28th March.

Hope this helps

Kind regards

Kris

Kris Giffen
CRM Communications Manager
Audi UK 
Direct line: 01908 601831
Fax: 01908 548700
Mobile: 07801 746992
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## RussB

glund91 said:


> Hi Greg
> 
> Our average transportation time is 3 weeks however this can be affected by shipping schedules and weather conditions. I think the Audi Centre will have a better idea because they have the most experience in this area.
> 
> The build week is the week the car will be completed and leave the factory to begin its journey to the UK. It could start going through the production process towards the end of week commencing 28th March.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Kris
> 
> Kris Giffen
> CRM Communications Manager
> Audi UK
> Direct line: 01908 601831
> Fax: 01908 548700
> Mobile: 07801 746992
> E-mail: [email protected]


Then as far as I know it will spend around a week at dealers while they "prepare" the car.
So this is inline with what I was originally told that the car would be ready to pick up 4 weeks after build.


----------



## jcarmon

See my original email through the company I went with stated - Pick up estimate - 20th April.. baring in mind its already in Quality Control I can't see it taking that long?!


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> See my original email through the company I went with stated - Pick up estimate - 20th April.. baring in mind its already in Quality Control I can't see it taking that long?!


Hi J, how many days did it take to move from preparation to next stage ?


----------



## jcarmon

RussB said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my original email through the company I went with stated - Pick up estimate - 20th April.. baring in mind its already in Quality Control I can't see it taking that long?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J, how many days did it take to move from preparation to next stage ?
Click to expand...

Hey buddy, so... this is my status code to date.

*"orderStatus":"20","* is "Preparation" 
*"orderStatus":"21* is "Panel Shop"

So mine took 13 days to go from Preparation to Panel Shop

[{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-03-07
T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-03-05
T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-03-04
T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-03-03
T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-02-19
T01:07:28+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-02-03


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my original email through the company I went with stated - Pick up estimate - 20th April.. baring in mind its already in Quality Control I can't see it taking that long?!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J, how many days did it take to move from preparation to next stage ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey buddy, so... this is my status code to date.
> 
> *"orderStatus":"20","* is "Preparation"
> *"orderStatus":"21* is "Panel Shop"
> 
> So mine took 13 days to go from Preparation to Panel Shop
> 
> [{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-03-07
> T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-03-05
> T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-03-04
> T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-03-03
> T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-02-19
> T01:07:28+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-02-03
Click to expand...

Many thanks, this gives me a much clearer idea of dates


----------



## PJV997

RussB said:


> Looks like they fixed the problem on youraudi with build date now added, for me at least.
> They confirmed that build date is 21st (even though my dealer is insisting its 28th).
> But today it has moved to preparation, I was expecting it to move to preparation on the build date?
> At last I have a hint of a smile on my face
> 
> Has everyone else with similar build date started to move?


No movement for us - still 28th March and not showing on yourAudi so have to use the workaround to see information.

Encouraging that some are seeing movement so maybe our car will go into 'preparation' in the next week.


----------



## glund91

PJV997 said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they fixed the problem on youraudi with build date now added, for me at least.
> They confirmed that build date is 21st (even though my dealer is insisting its 28th).
> But today it has moved to preparation, I was expecting it to move to preparation on the build date?
> At last I have a hint of a smile on my face
> 
> Has everyone else with similar build date started to move?
> 
> 
> 
> No movement for us - still 28th March and not showing on yourAudi so have to use the workaround to see information.
> 
> Encouraging that some are seeing movement so maybe our car will go into 'preparation' in the next week.
Click to expand...

I got told today that mine was back to the 5th April even though the website says 28th March, plus it has been in preparation for a couple of days. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but it might have been pushed back, it looks like mine has.


----------



## jcarmon

So checked mine early this morning and it said it was still on Step 7 - Quality Control. Checked just now and now its back to Preparation with the Construction date being pushed back a week to 14th March? WTF :evil:

Anyone else checked theres today and had the same? Audi are about to receive a phonecall..


----------



## jcarmon

This is BS!!

*Sandip 11:23:17: *
I've spoken to the Audi Sales Office who have confirmed it has a build week of week commencing 14 March. They have advised it may be an issue with the tracking website which they are in the process of fixing. I'm sorry for the issue with the website.

*Sandip 11:32:05 :*
I can only provide you with the information I have available to me. Our ordering systems show the vehicle has a confirmed build week of week 11 which is week commencing 14 March.

The Audi Sales Office has advised that the website has been providing incorrect information on some orders and that they are aware and it is in the process of being fixed.

I would visit your local Audi Centre and ask them to show you the order system. The website does extract
information from our ordering system and clearly there has been an issue as it not showing you what we are seeing
on the factory system. Our system shows no change in order status since the 18 February when the build week was
confirmed.


----------



## jcarmon

Don't be suprised if you've been given false hope with your order information then guys! "visit your local Audi Centre and ask them to show you the order system. " how thats gonna be any help when I have just contacted you at Audi UK.. Absolute Nuggets [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> So checked mine early this morning and it said it was still on Step 7 - Quality Control. Checked just now and now its back to Preparation with the Construction date being pushed back a week to 14th March? WTF :evil:
> 
> Anyone else checked theres today and had the same? Audi are about to receive a phonecall..


Same Here. Entered QC on Monday. Was still in QC at 8:30 this morning. Now back to preparation :-(


----------



## james88

TBF - My original build week was 11 - w/c 14th March 2016....


----------



## jcarmon

Fully ruined my week.. Looks like I won't be getting my car till mid April now.


----------



## james88

Same here. My previous car went back last week so its a ball ache as it is. I have booked a weekend away for our 1st wedding anniversary (11th April) and its looking like I'm going to be without a car now


----------



## glund91

Just had a look at my Your Audi and my build date has been set back a week from the 28th March to the 4th April. I cannot even cope with how long this is taking, beginning to question whether or not to keep my order going or not.


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie

I wouldn't worry so much about the building of your car but the transportation times. By car was actually built and had left the factory on 12th Feb and arrived at the German port of Emden on 15th Feb.

It is still sat at the German port of Emden awaiting a boat, 3 and a half weeks later!

Audi are stating a 4-5 week delay in shipping cars to the UK currently 

The backlog may have been cleared by the time your cars are built but don't bet on it. If they are getting built mid March then I wouldn't expect to get your car from the dealer until end of April.


----------



## jcarmon

4-5 week shipping delay, what a joke! Definately going to avoid factory ordering in the future.


----------



## glund91

So if my build date is now the 4th April I am looking at sort of May time delivery?


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> 4-5 week shipping delay, what a joke! Definately going to avoid factory ordering in the future.


How is yours this morning? I am back in the panel shop. Not that means anything anymore......


----------



## LEIGH-H

glund91 said:


> Just had a look at my Your Audi and my build date has been set back a week from the 28th March to the 4th April. I cannot even cope with how long this is taking, beginning to question whether or not to keep my order going or not.


Mine has also been moved back a week: order placed 8th January, scheduled build date was 14th March and now it's been moved back to the 21st March. I'm not sure why people are still using the 'workaround' to ascertain their projected build date; if you are in 'preparation', you can go back to 'order received' and the date will be displayed on screen - or at least it is for me!

I suspect our cars have not been moved back at all and they will be built as per the originally intended date (car manufacturing plants are slick operations). However, Audi will be keen on minimising the embarrassment of having customers' cars sitting waiting for 3-4 weeks for a ship to the UK. So perhaps knocking everybody back by a week or two would make the shipping issue less obvious.


----------



## jcarmon

Okay so mine moved BACK to Panel Shop... So I was thinking alright.. Second time lucky here :lol:

Anyway, spoke to Customer Services just to double check, let them know what happend to me originally, he rang through to another office as there system is "read only"

*Harrison: 10:05*
Thanks for waiting Jamie, Your car is being built in build week 11 which means it will be going into production Week
Commencing 14/03/2016. This can take up to three weeks for the car to be built however it is normally completed
before this. I can call the Sales office to better determine this for you?

*Harrison: 10:10*
Your car has actually gone into build week 10, meaning it is already being built and you are correct it is now in the
panel shop. So your new TT has actually gone into production a week earlier than what it should have done.

*Harrison: 10:13*
Yes you are correct, they had a slot available and moved your car forward. This does sometimes happen to help get
your car built quicker for you


----------



## jcarmon

So not all bad, and at least I know the system is actually correct this time :roll: !!


----------



## Jooxy

Hi all,

Much to my pleasant surprise this morning, YourAudi was showing this screen:










I'm counting myself very lucky after reading about all of these delays with shipping, hopefully the process is sped up for you guys once the backlog has been cleared.

Here's my overall timeline:
Jan 16th - Order placed
Jan 30th - Day 1 - Build start
Feb 11th - Day 6 - Panel shop
Feb 12th - Day 7 - Paint shop
Feb 13th - Day 8 - Assembly
Feb 15th - Day 10 - Quality control
Feb 18th - Day 20 - Left factory
Mar 5th - Day 36 - On ship
Mar 8th - Day 39 - Arrived in UK
Mar 10th - Day 41 - Arrived at dealership


----------



## jcarmon

Jooxy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Much to my pleasant surprise this morning, YourAudi was showing this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm counting myself very lucky after reading about all of these delays with shipping, hopefully the process is sped up for you guys once the backlog has been cleared.
> 
> Here's my overall timeline:
> Jan 16th - Order placed
> Jan 30th - Day 1 - Build start
> Feb 11th - Day 6 - Panel shop
> Feb 12th - Day 7 - Paint shop
> Feb 13th - Day 8 - Assembly
> Feb 15th - Day 10 - Quality control
> Feb 18th - Day 20 - Left factory
> Mar 5th - Day 36 - On ship
> Mar 8th - Day 39 - Arrived in UK
> Mar 10th - Day 41 - Arrived at dealership


Just under 2 months thats pretty good going, like you said with all the crap thats been going on


----------



## sumeet8al

jcarmon said:


> Jooxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Much to my pleasant surprise this morning, YourAudi was showing this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm counting myself very lucky after reading about all of these delays with shipping, hopefully the process is sped up for you guys once the backlog has been cleared.
> 
> Here's my overall timeline:
> Jan 16th - Order placed
> Jan 30th - Day 1 - Build start
> Feb 11th - Day 6 - Panel shop
> Feb 12th - Day 7 - Paint shop
> Feb 13th - Day 8 - Assembly
> Feb 15th - Day 10 - Quality control
> Feb 18th - Day 20 - Left factory
> Mar 5th - Day 36 - On ship
> Mar 8th - Day 39 - Arrived in UK
> Mar 10th - Day 41 - Arrived at dealership
> 
> 
> 
> Just under 2 months thats pretty good going, like you said with all the crap thats been going on
Click to expand...

Not too shabby really..


----------



## glund91

If mine followed the above timeline going off when mine went into preparation id be picking my car up on the 16th April, the day before I get married!!! Got a long drive for the honeymoon which would be excellent timing!! But I think it's wishful thinking at this point.


----------



## EvilTed

Jooxy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Much to my pleasant surprise this morning, YourAudi was showing this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm counting myself very lucky after reading about all of these delays with shipping, hopefully the process is sped up for you guys once the backlog has been cleared.
> 
> Here's my overall timeline:
> Jan 16th - Order placed
> Jan 30th - Day 1 - Build start
> Feb 11th - Day 6 - Panel shop
> Feb 12th - Day 7 - Paint shop
> Feb 13th - Day 8 - Assembly
> Feb 15th - Day 10 - Quality control
> Feb 18th - Day 20 - Left factory
> Mar 5th - Day 36 - On ship
> Mar 8th - Day 39 - Arrived in UK
> Mar 10th - Day 41 - Arrived at dealership


I'd kill for this timeline. My order was placed 4th Feb (lets call it 3 weeks after yours) and my order is still at "Order received" with a build date of 11th April. Don't think I'll see it until late May. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## james88

Jooxy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Much to my pleasant surprise this morning, YourAudi was showing this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm counting myself very lucky after reading about all of these delays with shipping, hopefully the process is sped up for you guys once the backlog has been cleared.
> 
> Here's my overall timeline:
> Jan 16th - Order placed
> Jan 30th - Day 1 - Build start
> Feb 11th - Day 6 - Panel shop
> Feb 12th - Day 7 - Paint shop
> Feb 13th - Day 8 - Assembly
> Feb 15th - Day 10 - Quality control
> Feb 18th - Day 20 - Left factory
> Mar 5th - Day 36 - On ship
> Mar 8th - Day 39 - Arrived in UK
> Mar 10th - Day 41 - Arrived at dealership


Very lucky indeed!

Considering our order dates were exactly the same (Jan 16th) and mine has only entered the panel shop today.....

I bet you can't wait to collect now


----------



## Jooxy

glund91 said:


> If mine followed the above timeline going off when mine went into preparation id be picking my car up on the 16th April, the day before I get married!!! Got a long drive for the honeymoon which would be excellent timing!! But I think it's wishful thinking at this point.


What's your current status? There may still be hope for you if it's currently in transit! 

The dealer said the earliest day for collection is on Saturday, so naturally I've cancelled everything else that day.

One thing I've just noticed is that the order date on the main page says 21/12/15, which is interesting because I hadn't even stepped foot in an Audi dealership until the new year! Could it be that they had a car on order where a customer pulled out so they modified the spec to match mine?


----------



## EvilTed

james88 said:


> Jooxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Much to my pleasant surprise this morning, YourAudi was showing this screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm counting myself very lucky after reading about all of these delays with shipping, hopefully the process is sped up for you guys once the backlog has been cleared.
> 
> Here's my overall timeline:
> Jan 16th - Order placed
> Jan 30th - Day 1 - Build start
> Feb 11th - Day 6 - Panel shop
> Feb 12th - Day 7 - Paint shop
> Feb 13th - Day 8 - Assembly
> Feb 15th - Day 10 - Quality control
> Feb 18th - Day 20 - Left factory
> Mar 5th - Day 36 - On ship
> Mar 8th - Day 39 - Arrived in UK
> Mar 10th - Day 41 - Arrived at dealership
> 
> 
> 
> Very lucky indeed!
> 
> Considering our order dates were exactly the same (Jan 16th) and mine has only entered the panel shop today.....
> 
> I bet you can't wait to collect now
Click to expand...

Can those of you who are now in the production process recall what your original date was when your car was at order recieved? I'm trying to work out if that is the first day of the last week (Left factory) or the first day of the first week (Build start).
What stage should I expect my car to be at on my current "build week" date of 11th April is what I'm trying to understand.


----------



## LEIGH-H

Jooxy said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If mine followed the above timeline going off when mine went into preparation id be picking my car up on the 16th April, the day before I get married!!! Got a long drive for the honeymoon which would be excellent timing!! But I think it's wishful thinking at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your current status? There may still be hope for you if it's currently in transit!
> 
> The dealer said the earliest day for collection is on Saturday, so naturally I've cancelled everything else that day.
> 
> One thing I've just noticed is that the order date on the main page says 21/12/15, which is interesting because I hadn't even stepped foot in an Audi dealership until the new year! Could it be that they had a car on order where a customer pulled out so they modified the spec to match mine?
Click to expand...

Yes, the dealer will have had the car on order already and later amended the spec (if necessary) according to your order.


----------



## LEIGH-H

EvilTed said:


> Can those of you who are now in the production process recall what your original date was when your car was at order recieved? I'm trying to work out if that is the first day of the last week (Left factory) or the first day of the first week (Build start).
> What stage should I expect my car to be at on my current "build week" date of 11th April is what I'm trying to understand.


Based on my own timeline, I would guess that you will be entering 'Preparation' within the next one to two weeks. You'll then stay there until your build date. It doesn't always work out this way though; you could end up speeding on through sooner than anticipated, or being delayed. It's anybody's guess!


----------



## Redditchdave

Well my car is built and heading to docks in Germany .

From everyones experience how many weeks will it be before it gets to my dealership in UK

Any suggestions ?


----------



## sumeet8al

Mine reached Emden 3rd March and if I'm being an optimist I think week commencing 21st March could be the week it's shipped over. As always fingers crossed!


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie

Mine reached Emden on 15th Feb and until today was awaiting a boat!

Your Audi and my dealer confirmed today that it's on a boat so by that timeline there is a current 3-4 week delay in shipping.


----------



## sumeet8al

ttsroadsternewbie said:


> Mine reached Emden on 15th Feb and until today was awaiting a boat!
> 
> Your Audi and my dealer confirmed today that it's on a boat so by that timeline there is a current 3-4 week delay in shipping.


Lovely


----------



## deanshaw24

I've logged onto my Audi, but it doesn't say anywhere what my projected build week is, it just says ordered 4/2/16


----------



## Biscuit05

Hi Redditchdave,

Your probably looking at 3 weeks at the docks - there is a back log of cars at the moment and then around a week to the dealer.


----------



## LEIGH-H

deanshaw24 said:


> I've logged onto my Audi, but it doesn't say anywhere what my projected build week is, it just says ordered 4/2/16


What status are you? If you're in preparation, click to go back to order received and there you will see your build week. Alternatively, go back a pages on this thread and see the workaround to view the source code of the page and you will be able to decipher your build week from that.


----------



## Redditchdave

Biscuit05 said:


> Hi Redditchdave,
> 
> Your probably looking at 3 weeks at the docks - there is a back log of cars at the moment and then around a week to the dealer.


Hello Mr Biscuit

Thanks for the quick response - 4 weeks doesnt sound too painful - but I must admit I"m getting a tad impatient

Also can I just say what a great forum this is - I"ve only recently joined after 8 years on the Mini2 forum where I"ve been very happy with 2 coooper s"s .

It will be interesting to see how a 1.8 Tt roadster compares with a coopr S convertible .

Thanks again


----------



## glund91

How long was everyone in preparation? Currently been in for about 10 days now and looking at some other people's timelines I feel like I should have moved on by now


----------



## deanshaw24

LEIGH-H said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've logged onto my Audi, but it doesn't say anywhere what my projected build week is, it just says ordered 4/2/16
> 
> 
> 
> What status are you? If you're in preparation, click to go back to order received and there you will see your build week. Alternatively, go back a pages on this thread and see the workaround to view the source code of the page and you will be able to decipher your build week from that.
Click to expand...

I'm sat in order received. Nothing in there about a build week. What code do I need? As there's no other links on the page I can see with any numbers?


----------



## jeffgottaaudi

I placed my order on 01/02/2016, yourAudi is telling me that my 'TTS Coupé will begin construction on 28th March 2016'. The dealer has said I should expect to collect the last week in April. Seems a long way off...


----------



## deanshaw24

jeffgottaaudi said:


> I placed my order on 01/02/2016, yourAudi is telling me that my 'TTS Coupé will begin construction on 28th March 2016'. The dealer has said I should expect to collect the last week in April. Seems a long way off...


Yeah that's seems about right. Maybe mine hasn't been confirmed yet which is why there's no build week, would have thought there was an estimation though.


----------



## jeffgottaaudi

When I log onto youAudi it goes straight to Preparation. If I click on the previous stage, Order recieved, it shows my build date. Hope this helps...


----------



## deanshaw24

jeffgottaaudi said:


> When I log onto youAudi it goes straight to Preparation. If I click on the previous stage, Order recieved, it shows my build date. Hope this helps...


Mines sat in order received, and just says they are gathering the parts needed to build the car. Nothing else


----------



## PJV997

deanshaw24 said:


> jeffgottaaudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I placed my order on 01/02/2016, yourAudi is telling me that my 'TTS Coupé will begin construction on 28th March 2016'. The dealer has said I should expect to collect the last week in April. Seems a long way off...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's seems about right. Maybe mine hasn't been confirmed yet which is why there's no build week, would have thought there was an estimation though.
Click to expand...

As mentioned above, there is a workaround that is mentioned on several of the threads. I have had to use the workaround and unfortunately our build start date has moved back from w/c 28 March to 4 April. We probably won't get our car now until end April/early May.

In the grand scheme not a huge issue but frustrating nonetheless.


----------



## jeffgottaaudi

My build date was quoted as 21/03/2016 as late as last week. It's now changed to 28/03/2016.


----------



## deanshaw24

PJV997 said:


> deanshaw24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffgottaaudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I placed my order on 01/02/2016, yourAudi is telling me that my 'TTS Coupé will begin construction on 28th March 2016'. The dealer has said I should expect to collect the last week in April. Seems a long way off...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's seems about right. Maybe mine hasn't been confirmed yet which is why there's no build week, would have thought there was an estimation though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As mentioned above, there is a workaround that is mentioned on several of the threads. I have had to use the workaround and unfortunately our build start date has moved back from w/c 28 March to 4 April. We probably won't get our car now until end April/early May.
> 
> In the grand scheme not a huge issue but frustrating nonetheless.
Click to expand...

What's a workaround?


----------



## jcarmon

So now I am back at Quality Control.. Hopefully that is correct this time seeing as 5 days ago I was at this stage and told it was incorrect after being moved back to Preparation!


----------



## james88

Same here, its followed the exact time scales. I wonder if it is actually in the stage it says or if they just trigger a timeline that ends when the vehicle is due to reach to export port.


----------



## jcarmon

I am just gonna wait until it passes Quality Control then Live Chat Audi and confirm that it is actually accurate information this time..


----------



## EvilTed

deanshaw24 said:


> What's a workaround?


Take a look at this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1231906


----------



## 4433allanr

I've just ordered mine and have been told early June for delivery.


----------



## james88

jcarmon said:


> I am just gonna wait until it passes Quality Control then Live Chat Audi and confirm that it is actually accurate information this time..


It gets worse!

James - 10:55:59 - so it hasnt been built?

Abi - 10:56:18 - No, it should begin production this week.

James - 10:56:37 - online tracking says its in Quality Control and has been since yesterday. having said that, it went through the entire build process last week and then restarted on Friday. Is the on-line tracking not working again?

Abi - 10:57:58 - I believe we have a problem with the online tracking system James, I'm very sorry about that.

Abi - 10:58:19 - I can confirm our systems here are correct and the vehicle has not yet been built.

Abi - 10:58:37 - I am going to report this issue regarding the online tracker.

With all the "cars" supposedly waiting at Emden it makes you wonder if any of the on-line tracking is correct. They are probably building half of those now!


----------



## EvilTed

james88 said:


> Abi - 10:57:58 - I believe we have a problem with the online tracking system James, I'm very sorry about that.


There will be a conversation somewhere in Audi IT where someone is going "Oh! The TRACKING bit was important? We just focused on the ONLINE bit!"


----------



## jcarmon

james88 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just gonna wait until it passes Quality Control then Live Chat Audi and confirm that it is actually accurate information this time..
> 
> 
> 
> It gets worse!
> 
> James - 10:55:59 - so it hasnt been built?
> 
> Abi - 10:56:18 - No, it should begin production this week.
> 
> James - 10:56:37 - online tracking says its in Quality Control and has been since yesterday. having said that, it went through the entire build process last week and then restarted on Friday. Is the on-line tracking not working again?
> 
> Abi - 10:57:58 - I believe we have a problem with the online tracking system James, I'm very sorry about that.
> 
> Abi - 10:58:19 - I can confirm our systems here are correct and the vehicle has not yet been built.
> 
> Abi - 10:58:37 - I am going to report this issue regarding the online tracker.
> 
> With all the "cars" supposedly waiting at Emden it makes you wonder if any of the on-line tracking is correct. They are probably building half of those now!
Click to expand...

Looks like I got lucky, seems mine is actually accurate!

*Sandip: 13:03*
I've spoken to the Audi Sales Office and they have confirmed the vehicle is built. It can be up to a week at quality
control. However, it's usually only a day or two.

*Jamie: 13:05*
So it is fully built and in Quality Control?

*Sandip: 13:05*
That's correct. Hopefully on it's way to the port by the end of this week.


----------



## LEIGH-H

Woohoo, I'm in the panel shop! Build date is 21st March (originally 14th, but pushed back). Has anyone else on build week 12 entered production today?


----------



## Keltosh

I'm also build week 12, just looked and my order has changed this morning to the panel shop.


----------



## LEIGH-H

Obviously all alleged progress is taken with a pinch of salt! What's your spec? Mine's a 2.0 Quattro s-tronic s-line.


----------



## Keltosh

I've ordered a 2.0 Quattro s tronic with cruise, auto dipping rear view mirror, folding dipping mirrors, & custom/ sound pack in Daytona Grey. Hoping to pick it up by the end of April.


----------



## Keltosh

Sorry it's an s-line and I ordered on the 26th January.


----------



## LEIGH-H

Similar spec here, minus the auto-dimming mirror and have gone for solid black (which I hope I won't regret). Interesting that they're both b/w 12 and both are the same drivetrain etc.


----------



## jwball

Does the build week refer to the date they start building or the date it leaves the factory?


----------



## LEIGH-H

The date building begins.


----------



## jwball

That's worrying, dealer has told us that the car will be here before the middle of May.
Build week is showing as 16, which doesn't sound like there is enough time.


----------



## RussB

Does anyone know if there is a set time of day that updates to progress on the YOURAUDI site are made?
For example does everyone get updated at say 12.00AM, therefore making it only necessary to check once a day or could it be anytime?

Also some posts are suggesting the build dates are the date the car is built (finished), apparently a call to an Audi Rep. confirmed this.

Mine is in prep and has been for a week or so, order placed December. I was advised build date of week 13. 
I am hoping it moves to panel on monday 21st.

its an exclusive paint or whatever they call it (Nogaro Blue) so guess this is why I have such a long wait?


----------



## LEIGH-H

I would guess that you'll be good to collect at the end of May or beginning of June. My anticipated collection date was given as the 24th April. This appears to have stayed the same even though my build date changed from the 14th to the 24th March. So, given that your build week is 4 weeks after mine I would say you're definitely not going to be looking at any earlier than the 24th May.

It's a long way from being an exact science though; it's entirely possible that you will be enjoying your new TT while mine is stuck at the port. There has been a bit of a rush on lately because of the enticing Audi-sponsored finance offers and people anxious (pointlessly in my view) for 1st March deliveries, so it could be that you come through slightly faster at the tail end of all that.


----------



## LEIGH-H

It has updated between midnight and 7am for me. No updates outside of these times, but it won't stop people from checking every other minute!

My build week is 12 (I.e next week) and I've only gone into the panel shop today. Yes, the car will probably be built by the end of next week but it'll then sit around waiting to come to the UK, then it'll sit around for a bit once it gets here. Others are suggesting about a month between leaving the factory and picking up from the dealer.


----------



## jcarmon

This morning I have come out of quality control and I am now in the hands of the shipping gods.. and praying the shipping delays have improved!

My dealership is in Watford anyone know whether it will go to Grimsby or Sheerness?


----------



## sumeet8al

Sheerness, My car was in Emden 03.03.2016 and shipped 16.03.2016.. so at present not too bad as during the time my car was at Emden the weather had been causing delays but was shipped a lot quicker than anticipated and was standard time


----------



## ZephyR2

jcarmon said:


>


Reminds me of the opening sequence to Dad's Army. :lol:


----------



## jcarmon

How long did or does it take to get it from Gyor to Emden? Yeah thats not to bad of a delay, given I heard some people had waiting 3-4 weeks


----------



## sumeet8al

ZephyR2 said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the opening sequence to Dad's Army. :lol:
Click to expand...

Steady, Captain Mannering


----------



## JordynKelly

My Order was placed a week ago today, with the car going into Build on Monday just there. According to Edinburgh Audi I should have the car within 2 weeks, by the looks of this thread would it be wise not to get my hopes up for that? haha


----------



## LEIGH-H

No hope! You're looking at about 4 weeks from the date it leaves the factory, but there are no hard and fast rules.


----------



## LEE_VNA

LEE_VNA said:


> I've recently ordered an S-Line coupe.
> 
> When checked on yourAudi;
> 
> Order date - 10th Feb
> 
> Build commences 28th March


Just got an update this week. Now at preparation but build mow commences 4th April.


----------



## crabman

My car was stuck at Emden for 3 weeks and arrived in UK on Tues. It is still at UK port. The dealer needs a couple of days to prep. It is 50/50 whether it is ready for Easter weekend. Next week is 5 weeks from build start date. Apparently the backlog is due to bad weather & March registrations, but that should now improve.


----------



## glund91

Finally moved to Panel Shop on Thursday, Paint Friday, but this morning I have completely skipped Assembly and gone through to Quality Control? This seems unlikely unless they are testing the quality of my painted shell of a car


----------



## LEIGH-H

You'll probably move back to assembly on Monday, then move into QC on Tues/Weds and have left the factory on Friday. Unless a problem's identified in QC, which can set you back until the problem's resolved. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen.

There's clearly an issue with the order tracking, so it should probably be viewed/used as a very rough estimator and as a bit of fun, more than an infallible documentary of your build.

Leigh


----------



## Damo999

Although my order status has now changed to "38" from "30" still states left Gyor ? not sure if code 38 means now at Emden or on vessel or sank at sea lol

{"responseInfo":{"code":0,"desc":"Success"},"data":{"orderNumber":"********","orderStatus":"38","deliveryDealerCode":"00586","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-03-25T01:10:37+0000"},{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-03-21T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-03-19T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-03-18T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-03-17T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-02-26T01:14:23+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-02-03T01:10:16+0000"}],"vehicleData":


----------



## 4433allanr

JordynKelly said:


> My Order was placed a week ago today, with the car going into Build on Monday just there. According to Edinburgh Audi I should have the car within 2 weeks, by the looks of this thread would it be wise not to get my hopes up for that? haha


Wow, yours was really quick Jordan, you ordered on the 11thnof March and you already have the car. Well done mate.


----------



## glund91

I have a build week of 4th April, and spoken to my Dealer and he has sent me info saying it is already on it's way to Emden, got a vin and engine number so I assume that means it has been physically built?


----------



## Smoothie

Might have already been answered on one of these 19 pages but is it roughly 4-weeks from the car being built to it being delivered?


----------



## glund91

Smoothie said:


> Might have already been answered on one of these 19 pages but is it roughly 4-weeks from the car being built to it being delivered?


That is what I was told, 3 weeks to transport, 1 week to prep. However, based on this forum that is nowhere near an exact time frame. Some are over some are under.


----------



## mjhamilton

Sounds like a dumb question but how are you guys getting these details? are you just being told buy your dealer or looking online?


----------



## glund91

mjhamilton said:


> Sounds like a dumb question but how are you guys getting these details? are you just being told buy your dealer or looking online?


It is a combination of information gained from other forum posts, the "Your Audi" website, and contact with the dealer you bought the car from.


----------



## RussB

Just noticed on my order status details that order status 20 is mentioned after my order number. I cant recall seeing this on other posts, its generally 30 or 38.
Should I be worried?
Also I have heard mention of Audi online chat service where you can check up, does anyone have a link as I could not find it?

{"responseInfo":{"code":0,"desc":"Success"},"data":{"orderNumber":"xxxxxx","orderStatus":"20","deliveryDealerCode":"00378","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-03-28T00:00:00+0100"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-03-26T00:00:00+0000"}


----------



## jcarmon

Just spoke to Customer Services for an update as my YourAudi hasn't updated since Thursday when it boarded the boat, as I need to sell my own car..

*Abi 11:03:24*
Thank you for your patience. I can confirm that the vehicle is at Sheerness, it arrived Friday. The transport order was raised today. So it will be 7-10 working days for delivery to the Audi centre from today.

7-10 Working Days for delivery :? That seems a rather long timescale for a 1 hour trip to my dealer! Anyone else able to enlighten me on how long it took there cars to be delivered to dealer from arriving in the UK?


----------



## jcarmon

Also just FYI- Audi Customer Services said there is a known issue with YourAudi at current as to where it has not updated for anyone.


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> Also just FYI- Audi Customer Services said there is a known issue with YourAudi at current as to where it has not updated for anyone.


Do you have a number for customer services, I did think there was an online chat service available though?

thanks


----------



## jcarmon

There is a Live Chat, thats what I used.

https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html

It's in the far right corner


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> There is a Live Chat, thats what I used.
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html
> 
> It's in the far right corner


excellent, many thanks.


----------



## glund91

With regards to the live chat from my understanding this weekend all they seem to do is contact your dealer on your behalf, as when I asked for an update they said they were unable to get through to my dealer and so would have to try at another time.


----------



## RussB

jcarmon said:


> There is a Live Chat, thats what I used.
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html
> 
> It's in the far right corner


not working for me.
popped up, i filled it in and then nothing.
Now it wont even pop up again so dont know if they are having issues?


----------



## jcarmon

RussB said:


> jcarmon said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Live Chat, thats what I used.
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/about-audi/contact-us.html
> 
> It's in the far right corner
> 
> 
> 
> not working for me.
> popped up, i filled it in and then nothing.
> Now it wont even pop up again so dont know if they are having issues?
Click to expand...

Use a different browser mine had this issue the first time I tried.


----------



## RussB

Sick as F**k.

Chatted online and have been told that car is not even started yet even though its gone through all the stages in the time frames expected and now been in QC for over a week.
I have had poor service from local Audi dealerships and now seems like Audi themselves dont have a clue.
I am now looking elsewhere, if the Audi is available before I find something else then I will take it, if not I will cancel and loose my deposit.


----------



## glund91

RussB said:


> Sick as F**k.
> 
> Chatted online and have been told that car is not even started yet even though its gone through all the stages in the time frames expected and now been in QC for over a week.
> I have had poor service from local Audi dealerships and now seems like Audi themselves dont have a clue.
> I am now looking elsewhere, if the Audi is available before I find something else then I will take it, if not I will cancel and loose my deposit.


If they have pushed the car beyond the time frame agreed at the point of sale I do not think they can legally keep your deposit. Could be completely wrong but reading the order form for mine that was the impression I received. It is unusual that your car is in this situation when mine only began the build Thursday (31st) and has now been sent on its way to Emden. I would be questioning this as it does not seem to add up.


----------



## RussB

glund91 said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sick as F**k.
> 
> Chatted online and have been told that car is not even started yet even though its gone through all the stages in the time frames expected and now been in QC for over a week.
> I have had poor service from local Audi dealerships and now seems like Audi themselves dont have a clue.
> I am now looking elsewhere, if the Audi is available before I find something else then I will take it, if not I will cancel and loose my deposit.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have pushed the car beyond the time frame agreed at the point of sale I do not think they can legally keep your deposit. Could be completely wrong but reading the order form for mine that was the impression I received. It is unusual that your car is in this situation when mine only began the build Thursday (31st) and has now been sent on its way to Emden. I would be questioning this as it does not seem to add up.
Click to expand...

its really took the shine off things for me. I have even booked a holiday in Spain the week before I was expecting the car to take my mind off the waiting lol.
This is now gonna put a slight downer on my holiday, very please its all inclusive as I now feel like taking advantage of the alcohol :x 
If it really has been pushed back after all this time I will more than likely cancel and go for a different manufacturer.
I thinks its a sign lol.


----------



## jcarmon

I had the same thing as did another forum member where I was in Quality Control for a week and then told it hadn't actually begun..

I would not worry to much as after that.. My car was Build Week 11 - 14th March.

It started early, on 10th March and got a call today saying I can pick my car up from Audi on the 18th April, so 2 weeks today, just filled in all the paperwork.

So mine from Start Date to Collection is 39 days - 1 month 8 Days


----------



## LEE_VNA

Things were looking bright today, as possible strike action in Audi has been averted. I'm slightly worried now, by all these posts, as I was assuming that everything was progressing nicely against my week 14 build date:

{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-04-04T00:00:00+0100"}
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-04-02T00:00:00+0100"}
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-04-01T00:00:00+0100"}
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-03-31T00:00:00+0100"}
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-03-17T01:03:13+0000"}
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-02-13T02:02:03+0000"}]


----------



## PJV997

I think this tracking software on myAudi seemed like such a great bit of customer service, but in reality for many people on here who have commented it has just become a source of frustration.

And if the reality actually bears no resemblance to what myAudi is telling us, really have to question Audi's integrity (I guess the emissions scandal has already done that).

But at the end of the day, it's only a mild irritation for most, and I think most people are getting cars around the 'promised' delivery date (we are still on track with our car). It's not all perfect with other manufacturers, as a current example, you just need to see what is going on with M2 deliveries.


----------



## ZephyR2

Sounds like this tracking thing is more akin to playing a game of snakes and ladders than actually following a production process. :lol:


----------



## m11rphy

I was told today by Liverpool Audi that they could get me car until September does that sound right ?


----------



## RussB

I emailed Nick from Audi to advise the actual status of my car. I specifically requested that he or Audi deal with this request rather than just kicking it back to the dealer, this is an Audi issue and not a dealer issue so I dont see why the dealer should be bothered with this. He has advised they will look into it.

I dont actually mind delays as these things happen. However I simply dont believe that the car has not been started, the system would not show the clear progress of the build unless they were checking off the car at the end of each stage.
As its been in quality for around 9 days its likely they have found an issue that will be quick to start from scratch rather than rework. This is fine, but tell the truth. At this rate may be looking at a 66 plate.


----------



## glund91

I would say there is definitely something amiss there for you. You were scheduled on an earlier build than myself, yet mine is now in the transit stage. I think it is as you say and there has been an issue and they will likely just start again as I do not believe that they have simply not got round to doing yours.


----------



## Damo999

Well finally managed to get through to live chat and to be honest bit gutted as the wait just continues and don't expect car for another 3 weeks now. my order was placed 6th Jan and its unto here.......

Hi Can you please confirm my order status for 26008488. Since the 25th March order status 30 left factory, youraudi has stated order status 38 for several days yet still only confirms left factory ? Thank you for your help

Thank you for waiting Damian. I have spoken to our Sales Offices Team and they have stated that your Vehicle arrived at Port in Germany on the 1st of April its now waiting to be shipped to UK Port. Once at the Port, vehicles can wait up to 14 days to be loaded onto a boat for the UK. If the ship arrives during the working week, vehicles take on average 24 hours to be unloaded. Your car can then wait for up to one week to be assigned to a transporter for delivery to the Audi Centre. Once the vehicle is on the transporter the timescale for delivery to the Audi Centre is three to five working days.

Thank you Imran so to be clear, the youraudi website was wrong to say my car left the factory on 25th March ? And it has currently been at Enden for 4 days waiting for a vessel ?

I am sorry about this, yourAudi has had some technical issues recently it has been feeding incorrect information. The best way to get a status update on your order is to come on Live Chat or contact your Audi Centres Sales Office.


----------



## glund91

Anyone any closer to collecting their car? Mine is now currently on the African Highway which should get to the UK today I hope. Does anyone know of any timelines once the ship is docked at Grimsby? My honeymoon is next week and my then to be wife may not be too happy if I have to drive back up from Nottingham to collect the car (which I ashamedly admit may happen).


----------



## RussB

glund91 said:


> Anyone any closer to collecting their car? Mine is now currently on the African Highway which should get to the UK today I hope. Does anyone know of any timelines once the ship is docked at Grimsby? My honeymoon is next week and my then to be wife may not be too happy if I have to drive back up from Nottingham to collect the car (which I ashamedly admit may happen).


That's strange as I thought mine and yours were at same stage. Mine is still showing as left Gyor.


----------



## glund91

RussB said:


> glund91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone any closer to collecting their car? Mine is now currently on the African Highway which should get to the UK today I hope. Does anyone know of any timelines once the ship is docked at Grimsby? My honeymoon is next week and my then to be wife may not be too happy if I have to drive back up from Nottingham to collect the car (which I ashamedly admit may happen).
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange as I thought mine and yours were at same stage. Mine is still showing as left Gyor.
Click to expand...

Yeah I thought that to. I have been tracking African Highway and it was stuck in Emden for about 48 hours. Anyway it set off just before midnight last night and then this morning Your Audi is stating it is on its way to the UK. Got in touch with Live Chat to see what their predicted collection date would be and they confirmed it was on the ship but that they could not provide an accurate time frame due to offloading of cars once docked and transport to the dealer.

It is strange that mine got on and yours did not? Unless mine was one of the very last ones on the ship.


----------



## ire74

Mine arrived in Sheerness on the 7th, after leaving Gyor on the 24th. Unsure if it has left Sheerness yet, but the dealer has intimated that it could be next week for collection in Edinburgh. No promises though!


----------



## RussB

ire74 said:


> Mine arrived in Sheerness on the 7th, after leaving Gyor on the 24th. Unsure if it has left Sheerness yet, but the dealer has intimated that it could be next week for collection in Edinburgh. No promises though!


Wow 2 weeks at sea? I must have been tracking cargo ships incorrectly as I thought they were taking 3 days maximum. Obviously unloading etc takes time but time on the water I though was even down to a day.


----------



## ire74

Sorry, maybe confused matters RussB. It must have sat at the port for some time before going on the boat. You're right that it's almost overnight for them to arrive in the UK once they've set sail.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## glund91

Once it says left Gyor it does take a few days to reach the port from the factory so that is included in the two weeks.


----------



## PJV997

We left Gyor on 7 April but not on ship.

My dealer has said once our car hits UK mainland, typical transfer time to their PDI centre is 3-4 days (but of course, no guarantee)


----------



## RussB

PJV997 said:


> We left Gyor on 7 April but not on ship.
> 
> My dealer has said once our car hits UK mainland, typical transfer time to their PDI centre is 3-4 days (but of course, no guarantee)


Hmm mine left Gyor on 6th.


----------



## Damo999

Mine landed at Grimsby yesterday, confirmed by live chat as your audio still states On way to uk ! Rand dealership who said car should be with them for Friday and ready for collection on Sunday so not long now !!! Ordered car on 7th Jan so been a long wait !


----------



## Smoothie

I asked this question in another thread - so posted reply here. Seems like the logical place



PJV997 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, Deposit paid on Friday, how long before I get specific build details?
> 
> 
> 
> We ordered and paid deposit on a Saturday and got an e-mail 16 days later with myAudi link and order number.
Click to expand...

When I spoke to the dealer he was insinuating that from the point of deposit paid to getting a build week / official order was pretty quick. It's been nearly two weeks since. Interested to hear how long its taken other people.


----------



## Waitwhat93

I'm on about 16 days now without a confirmed BW


----------



## PJV997

RussB said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We left Gyor on 7 April but not on ship.
> 
> My dealer has said once our car hits UK mainland, typical transfer time to their PDI centre is 3-4 days (but of course, no guarantee)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm mine left Gyor on 6th.
Click to expand...

My dealer e- mailed me yesterday to say we were still code 30 (code 38 is arrived at Emden). I can't access the 'workaround' anymore to see this information myself.

On current timelines, I'm not expecting to see our car much before the end of the month.


----------



## Smoothie

Waitwhat93 said:


> I'm on about 16 days now without a confirmed BW


And all the time the 'promised' build week is slipping whilst they have our money? Are all the dealers the same?


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on about 16 days now without a confirmed BW
> 
> 
> 
> And all the time the 'promised' build week is slipping whilst they have my money? Are all the dealers the same?
Click to expand...

I have to be honest, with the new specs coming out on BW22 I would like to think we'll both have BWs prior to that.

I've been told 24 so far, but realistically it depends on build slots. Your dealer may have estimated based on the last order they made or what they can see on a screen.

Best not to worry until you've had it confirmed, I really doubt the build week will be delayed, at the moment it's more likely to be earlier


----------



## PJV997

Waitwhat93 said:


> I'm on about 16 days now without a confirmed BW


For wider context, we ordered 30 Jan and will hopefully get car by end of April (and I think the dealer originally said last week of April for delivery)


----------



## chrisTylerTT

> Yeah I thought that to. I have been tracking African Highway and it was stuck in Emden for about 48 hours. Anyway it set off just before midnight last night and then this morning Your Audi is stating it is on its way to the UK. Got in touch with Live Chat to see what their predicted collection date would be and they confirmed it was on the ship but that they could not provide an accurate time frame due to offloading of cars once docked and transport to the dealer.
> 
> It is strange that mine got on and yours did not? Unless mine was one of the very last ones on the ship.


Spoke to Audi this morning and mine is on the move with the African Highway to Grimsby too which looks to dock there at 7 tonight (from the shipping tracker), so looks like our cars have followed each other all the way, I was told it can take 2 days to unload and then 7 - 10 days to reach the dealer, although i've heard can be less, fingers crossed


----------



## glund91

PJV997 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on about 16 days now without a confirmed BW
> 
> 
> 
> For wider context, we ordered 30 Jan and will hopefully get car by end of April (and I think the dealer originally said last week of April for delivery)
Click to expand...

I am currently looking at the end of April too I think. I was originally booked in for the 29th April so give or take a couple of days judging by the current timeline.


----------



## glund91

chrisTylerTT said:


> Yeah I thought that to. I have been tracking African Highway and it was stuck in Emden for about 48 hours. Anyway it set off just before midnight last night and then this morning Your Audi is stating it is on its way to the UK. Got in touch with Live Chat to see what their predicted collection date would be and they confirmed it was on the ship but that they could not provide an accurate time frame due to offloading of cars once docked and transport to the dealer.
> 
> It is strange that mine got on and yours did not? Unless mine was one of the very last ones on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoke to Audi this morning and mine is on the move with the African Highway to Grimsby too which looks to dock there at 7 tonight (from the shipping tracker), so looks like our cars have followed each other all the way, I was told it can take 2 days to unload and then 7 - 10 days to reach the dealer, although i've heard can be less, fingers crossed
Click to expand...

Yeah Audi live chat confirmed the same today, 48 hours to unload then 7-10 to dealer. judging by that I am reckoning Monday 25th?


----------



## mike3105

Remember if you're getting the higher pre-April contributions, you'll HAVE to have a build week before week 24 to keep the discount.

Mine have found a build week 22 slot from another dealer.


----------



## Waitwhat93

mike3105 said:


> Remember if you're getting the higher pre-April contributions, you'll HAVE to have a build week before week 24 to keep the discount.
> 
> Mine have found a build week 22 slot from another dealer.


This poses the question, if it's delivered after the end of June then supposedly you won't qualify for the contribution and would have to fork out another £1-2k

Would you then have the decision to pay the amount or cancel the order?


----------



## glund91

Waitwhat93 said:


> mike3105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember if you're getting the higher pre-April contributions, you'll HAVE to have a build week before week 24 to keep the discount.
> 
> Mine have found a build week 22 slot from another dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> This poses the question, if it's delivered after the end of June then supposedly you won't qualify for the contribution and would have to fork out another £1-2k
> 
> Would you then have the decision to pay the amount or cancel the order?
Click to expand...

I think once the deal is done they would be obligated to uphold the deal.


----------



## LEIGH-H

My car arrived at Grimsby on 1st April and arrived at Sheffield Audi today. That's 12 days once arrived in the UK. Now it needs to be checked over and registered, so another 3-7 days.

I'm away this weekend, so it's going to be at least another week - probably more!


----------



## glund91

LEIGH-H said:


> My car arrived at Grimsby on 1st April and arrived at Sheffield Audi today. That's 12 days once arrived in the UK. Now it needs to be checked over and registered, so another 3-7 days.
> 
> I'm away this weekend, so it's going to be at least another week - probably more!


So that is genuinely 48 hours unloading and then the full 10 days for delivery.


----------



## mike3105

I think they won't confirm the order until they have a pre-week 24 build week, once they have one they confirm and you're good.


----------



## Waitwhat93

mike3105 said:


> I think they won't confirm the order until they have a pre-week 24 build week, once they have one they confirm and you're good.


Just spoke to Audi UK and they've advised week 23 now, so been pushed forward from 24.

Hopefully it gets pushed a few more weeks! Wouldn't mind it for my weekend away to the Lake District at the end of June


----------



## glund91

The car has now arrived in the UK. But does this mean it's on the ship or at the docks or on the road??


----------



## james88

It's at the port. Once it's at the port the supplying dealer will call the car out of the port to their dealer/pdi center. This is done by transporter and can take 5-7 days to be loaded on one. But it's usually quicker than that from what I have seen. Not long now!


----------



## glund91

Yeah getting really close now! If it is wrong I can't even begin to describe how soul crushing it will be haha


----------



## mjhamilton

Mine is now in the panel shop


----------



## Smoothie

Got the welcome email from YourAudi but still waiting for a build week. Ordered at the beginning of April. Dealer still thinks it will be week 24ish.

How long do I have left to change the spec of the car?


----------



## LEE_VNA

Mine changed to code 39 yesterday morning. Seems it's on the Gran Canaria which has just docked at Sheerness.


----------



## LEIGH-H

I endured the same pain as most of you chaps and my turn to behave like a 5-year-old at Christmas came last Saturday. Just to warm up your cockles, it's bloody brilliant (2.0 Quattro S-Line).

I've been trying to think of the type of car it reminds me of to drive and it hit me today; it feels similar to a 90s Ferrari 348 (if that had a double clutch system and Haldex 4wd). Before I get laughed out of the forum, yes, it's not quite as light, not quite as loud and probably not as quick above illegal speeds - but, apart from the 'I will kill you at the first bend if you dare take me out in anything more than 10% humidity' attitude of the prancing horse, I can't help but be reminded of it. And that's a good thing.

You're all excited and with good reason; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> Got the welcome email from YourAudi but still waiting for a build week. Ordered at the beginning of April. Dealer still thinks it will be week 24ish.
> 
> How long do I have left to change the spec of the car?


I ordered at beginning of April (1st) and still no confirmed BW, my dealer and Audi UK reckon it will be BW23

You can change specs whenever you want for a while but be cautious that your build week may change. Dealer told me that someone was confirmed for like BW15 or something and they made a change which made it week 25 or something.

So if you want changes, do them quick but make sure you really want to change.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Just an update for anyone that is in same boat as me with BW.

I'm on BW23 (not fully confirmed) and my Your Audi tracking has been updated to include the MY17 changes.

Looks like if you ordered before the changes were announced then you will get them.


----------



## aw159130

I've ordered a TTS roadster and I'm damned if I can figure out when I'm likely to get it.

I placed the order on 11th March and was told that the lead time was such I should expect it to be ready around early June. The order was placed after discount negotiation via Carwow so it is with the fleet sales division. After a couple of weeks of hearing nothing, the dealer told me that when they put the spec into the order system it came up with a week 30 build week. They then negotiated to nick a pre-existing build slot from another dealer (so they tell me) with a build week of week 19.

When it finally appeared on Youraudi it had a build week of week 29! Since then it has advanced to week 26, then disappeared entirely with a message saying it had been cancelled, reappeared on the same order number 2 days later still with week 26 and then slipped back to week 28 with the last change being a couple of weeks ago!

It still says it is a model year 16 and in fact shows the order date as January (suggesting that the story about taking a pre-existing build slot is at least true). Order status is 10.

The dealer tells me that this is all to do with the model year changes and that they expect that sometime (probably Christmas with my luck) it will change to MY17 and then pull forward. Quite why it should be a model year 17 when ordered as early as it was I have no idea. Nor does it benefit me as I'd ordered everything that would have become standard anyway.

Meanwhile I'm reading posts from other people who have ordered later than me and have massively earlier build slots.

Has anyone else had a similar experience or know if there are any delays specifically related to the TTS roadster?

My existing pcp is up at the end of June so to say I'm feeling irritated would be an understatement.


----------



## Matrix

I ordered my coupe just over a week after yourself. Mine is on the system and said it was ordered in February. In the past few days things have moved on and is showing as build week 18.


----------



## Smoothie

Where are you guys seeing the build-week number?


----------



## Waitwhat93

I ordered 1st April and got BW23

You should be looking at around BW20-21 when it's confirmed


----------



## Mclaren722

My TTS took around 2 months from ordering to taking delivery. Ordered it at the end of January and picked it up at the end of March this year.


----------



## 4433allanr

Hi, I ordered a 1.8t sport on the 14th of March, I've been told bw23 and delivery end of June. Seems to be a very long wait and as you have said it's frustrating when you see people on the forum who have leap frogged you by months in some cases. I think the lesson is, order at about the 24 month point on a 36 month PCP.


----------



## ZephyR2

4433allanr said:


> Hi, I ordered a 1.8t sport on the 14th of March, I've been told bw23 and delivery end of June. Seems to be a very long wait and as you have said it's frustrating when you see people on the forum who have leap frogged you by months in some cases. I think the lesson is, order at about the 24 month point on a 36 month PCP.


Don't worry you're not the only one.. :roll: 
Its down to a lot of factors but 1.8s seem to have a longer wait due to demand but it may also be down to dealer allocations / slots or the choice or shortage of certain options on your build.


----------



## 4433allanr

Don't worry you're not the only one.. :roll: 
Its down to a lot of factors but 1.8s seem to have a longer wait due to demand but it may also be down to dealer allocations / slots or the choice or shortage of certain options on your build.[/quote]

I'm in the fortunate position that I love the A3 I have at the moment so the wait is ok. I ordered though Ridgeway who seem to be a pretty big player so I guessed the delay was due to the overwhelming success of the £5000 off PCP deal.

Still excited every time I see a mk3 though. I ordered cruise so the only plus from 2017MY for me would be the armrest which is better than a kick in the teeth.


----------



## Matrix

Smoothie said:


> Where are you guys seeing the build-week number?


As mention previously you can check your order status using the link:

https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... rs/xxxxxxx

The very last line of script gives you your build week.


----------



## LEE_VNA

Latest update shows that my order has finally landed in the UK. It seems that there can be a bit of a wait at the port for some to reach a ship, (Status 39);

{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-04-29 T01:02:00+0100"} - Landed at port of entry
{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-04-27 T01:02:02+0100"} - On Ship
{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-04-07 T01:02:16+0100"} - In transit from Factory
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-04-04 T00:00:00+0100"} - QC
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-04-02 T00:00:00+0100"} - Assembly
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-04-01 T00:00:00+0100"} - Paint shop
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-03-31 T00:00:00+0100"} - Panel shop
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-03-17 T01:03:13+0000"} - Preparation
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-02-13 T02:02:03+0000"} - Ordered


----------



## PJV997

LEE_VNA said:


> Latest update shows that my order has finally landed in the UK. It seems that there can be a bit of a wait at the port for some to reach a ship, (Status 39);
> 
> {"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-04-29 T01:02:00+0100"} - Landed at port of entry
> {"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-04-27 T01:02:02+0100"} - On Ship
> {"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-04-07 T01:02:16+0100"} - In transit from Factory
> {"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-04-04 T00:00:00+0100"} - QC
> {"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-04-02 T00:00:00+0100"} - Assembly
> {"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-04-01 T00:00:00+0100"} - Paint shop
> {"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-03-31 T00:00:00+0100"} - Panel shop
> {"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-03-17 T01:03:13+0000"} - Preparation
> {"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-02-13 T02:02:03+0000"} - Ordered


Our car left Gyor on 7 April as well. Landed Sheerness last Tuesday I think, arriving with dealer tomorrow and we finally pick up on Friday.


----------



## DJP31

Guys this has been really informative. My daughters TT is showing as order status 30 which I think means it's in transit from the factory. How do you know where it's going? I've seen references to ships/ports etc, how do I get that info?

Thanks for your help


----------



## mjhamilton

Ordered my TT on 17th March and got a build week 19

If your dealer is smart they can look a orders in the system placed by other dealers that don't yet have a customer assigned

Once identified they can haggle, take over and apply your spec

It's like a funny little stock market and depends on how good your sales person is


----------



## Waitwhat93

mjhamilton said:


> Ordered my TT on 17th March and got a build week 19
> 
> If your dealer is smart they can look a orders in the system placed by other dealers that don't yet have a customer assigned
> 
> Once identified they can haggle, take over and apply your spec
> 
> It's like a funny little stock market and depends on how good your sales person is


I think it depends on how many slots there are tbh.

With the £5000 deposits I'd say most slots up to BW24 were taken up.

You ordered 17th March and got bw19, I ordered beginning of April and got bw22 so slot wise that lines up pretty spot on. Nothing to do with your dealer/salesman.


----------



## R_TTS

I ordered 12th March, and have been confirmed BW20. Strangely the official "Order Date" on Your Audi is 27th Feb, before I even went on the test drive.


----------



## Waitwhat93

R_TTS said:


> I ordered 12th March, and have been confirmed BW20. Strangely the official "Order Date" on Your Audi is 27th Feb, before I even went on the test drive.


Might be one where they've nabbed an order slot from somewhere else and re-specced it


----------



## jwball

R_TTS said:


> I ordered 12th March, and have been confirmed BW20. Strangely the official "Order Date" on Your Audi is 27th Feb, before I even went on the test drive.


Same as ours, car was ordered in February but order says 20th January.


----------



## EvilTed

jwball said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered 12th March, and have been confirmed BW20. Strangely the official "Order Date" on Your Audi is 27th Feb, before I even went on the test drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Same as ours, car was ordered in February but order says 20th January.
Click to expand...

The dealers have to commit to build slots well in advance of actually getting a customer order. When your order comes in they simply allocate one of their build slots to your order and fill in the build specification.


----------



## Smoothie

Finally got the email saying build week is starting 20th June - 3 weeks later than I'd hoped  But at least its now moving.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> Finally got the email saying build week is starting 20th June - 3 weeks later than I'd hoped  But at least its now moving.


A week later than dealer estimated going by one of your previous posts then, that's not too far out.

Bit nervous as I ordered first day of April, been estimated end of May build week. Wonder why ours would be so different (mine isn't confirmed yet though)


----------



## DJP31

My daughters car left Gyor yesterday and live chat with Audi just now, in case it's useful for anyone else:

"the timescale from Gyor to Emden (the port of exit) is 10 days. Once your Audi TT is at Port
of exit, it can wait up to 14 days to be loaded onto a boat for the UK. If the ship arrives during the working week,
vehicles take on average 24 hours to be unloaded (abit longer if it arrives in UK on the weekend). Your car can then
wait for up to one week to be assigned to a transporter for delivery to the Audi Centre. Once the vehicle is on the
transporter the timescale for delivery to the Audi Centre is three to five working days."

Build week 18, ordered the 31st March for the £5k contribution.


----------



## Smoothie

Waitwhat93 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the email saying build week is starting 20th June - 3 weeks later than I'd hoped  But at least its now moving.
> 
> 
> 
> A week later than dealer estimated going by one of your previous posts then, that's not too far out.
> 
> Bit nervous as I ordered first day of April, been estimated end of May build week. Wonder why ours would be so different (mine isn't confirmed yet though)
Click to expand...

I was under the impression that BW24 was the last week in May. Probably wrong. Going to phone the dealer tomorrow to see what info he has.

I wouldn't be to nervous. I originally went in on March 31st and was told it was difficult to get an exact time because at the point of ordering it would mean it would cross over from MY16 to MY17. And he didn't really know for sure what delay that would result in. What date is on your order form? Mine was 4th April ... cost me a grand that date


----------



## aw159130

Reading these last few posts is utterly soul destroying. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ordered 11th March. Told by the dealer a couple of weeks later that they had taken a build slot from another dealer for week 19. Order goes on with week 29  Several weeks later and I'm still stuck on order status 10, build week 28 (via build week 26 and order disappearing altogether for a period) and it still thinks it is a model year 16!

Meanwhile I'm reading all these comments from people who've ordered after me with everything going to plan. I can't help but think the order is lost in their system somehow but all the dealer will tell me is that it will get updated at some point and that YourAudi is crap and not to be trusted - which is reassuring....

Bizarrely YourAudi does seem to show a bit of an update in the last few days:

[{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-03-31T01:13:28+0100"},{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-04-28T01:09:50+0100"}]

So it would appear that my order is in fact moving backwards if the status codes mean anything!

Does anyone know what an order status 00 means and whether there is any path to speak to anyone at Audi who actually knows what they are talking about?

I fear I'm going to end up hating Audi before I've even owned their car. :evil:


----------



## Matrix

I am in no rush to get mine it's spray tar season :twisted:


----------



## mjhamilton

Waitwhat93 said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my TT on 17th March and got a build week 19
> 
> If your dealer is smart they can look a orders in the system placed by other dealers that don't yet have a customer assigned
> 
> Once identified they can haggle, take over and apply your spec
> 
> It's like a funny little stock market and depends on how good your sales person is
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on how many slots there are tbh.
> 
> With the £5000 deposits I'd say most slots up to BW24 were taken up.
> 
> You ordered 17th March and got bw19, I ordered beginning of April and got bw22 so slot wise that lines up pretty spot on. Nothing to do with your dealer/salesman.
Click to expand...

not at all - just means your dealer nabbed an existing slot as mine did - check your order date - it'll be before you even took your test drive


----------



## PJV997

aw159130 said:


> Reading these last few posts is utterly soul destroying. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Ordered 11th March. Told by the dealer a couple of weeks later that they had taken a build slot from another dealer for week 19. Order goes on with week 29  Several weeks later and I'm still stuck on order status 10, build week 28 (via build week 26 and order disappearing altogether for a period) and it still thinks it is a model year 16!
> 
> Meanwhile I'm reading all these comments from people who've ordered after me with everything going to plan. I can't help but think the order is lost in their system somehow but all the dealer will tell me is that it will get updated at some point and that YourAudi is crap and not to be trusted - which is reassuring....
> 
> Bizarrely YourAudi does seem to show a bit of an update in the last few days:
> 
> [{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-03-31T01:13:28+0100"},{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-04-28T01:09:50+0100"}]
> 
> So it would appear that my order is in fact moving backwards if the status codes mean anything!
> 
> Does anyone know what an order status 00 means and whether there is any path to speak to anyone at Audi who actually knows what they are talking about?
> 
> I fear I'm going to end up hating Audi before I've even owned their car. :evil:


I am sure it will all sort itself out - there is a bit of luck in the process but most of the people who ordered around the same time we did ended up with delivery within 2 or 3 weeks of each other.

As someone who fell into the habit of checking the order progress each day - I would say don't do it - it leads to more frustration than positive feelings. We ordered 30 January and collect our car Friday - but it seems much longer than 14 weeks because of the tracker.


----------



## bonkeydave

At last my TT S Line roadster has left the port in Germany..

Yes my second TT in a year lol, lucky enough that my last company allowed this as a company car ( none roadster ). New job, new company so thought i would treat myself !!!

It did have the following spec ordered :

IBIS white
Sound & comfort package
Root Top Package
Folding mirrors

However Audi in there infinite wisdom forgot the folding mirrors. Ah well i can live without them.

So the countdown is on, how long to get it delivered... Been told 2 - 3 weeks.... Shame its already delayed by about a month...

fingers crossed !!


----------



## R_TTS

bonkeydave said:


> However Audi in there infinite wisdom forgot the folding mirrors. Ah well i can live without them.


I've read a few examples on the forum now of options being missed. Was it missed in the original order by the dealer, or by the factory during assembly?


----------



## 4433allanr

I'd be interested to see pics of the rooftop package. Do you know if it's easily removed? i.e. Take it off when you know you won't need it for a while.


----------



## bonkeydave

Dealer blamed audi, audi have given me £100 compensation. No idea think they more afraid that I could of cancelled order. Not going to cancel over that. If it had been the comfort package or roof package then I would have.

Roof top package is heated seated, neck heaters and wind deflector so not sure on question about it being easily removed. It's not roof racks


----------



## 4433allanr

Sorry, I missed that it is a roadster, I was thinking roof rack.


----------



## bonkeydave

can i ask a stupid question , when it says released from port in germany. Does that means its now on a boat or released to be able to be put on a boat to the uk.

Yeah yeah i know i am getting impatient lol, suns out in the north west and i want to be a chav with my roof down playing Queen on the B&O lol

any advice or points please

thanks

dave


----------



## AliH

New to forum, but have been tracking this post, My car was build week 16, but arrived in Emden on 15th April and cleared for shipping on the 18th April but still sat at Emden waiting for a ship [smiley=bigcry.gif] Apparently there are big delays shipping cars over, sooooooooooo frustrating. Then to be told it can take 2 weeks to come out of UK port. At least my dealer is great and already has the PDI centre ready for a quick turnaround.

No quick way to get a factory order


----------



## Waitwhat93

AliH said:


> New to forum, but have been tracking this post, My car was build week 16, but arrived in Emden on 15th April and cleared for shipping on the 18th April but still sat at Emden waiting for a ship [smiley=bigcry.gif] Apparently there are big delays shipping cars over, sooooooooooo frustrating. Then to be told it can take 2 weeks to come out of UK port. At least my dealer is great and already has the PDI centre ready for a quick turnaround.
> 
> No quick way to get a factory order


The quick way is not getting a factory ordered one 

I still haven't had my build week confirmed (22) yet Audi UK and Your Audi are both saying it will be 22.

Will find out in 3 weeks I guess


----------



## AliH

Totally agree, wouldn't factory order again. They couldn't find the spec and colour that I wanted so had to order. I was a lucky one from reading the posts, ordered on 10th March but took a build slot the dealer already had on order from 15th Jan so was luck to get B/W 18 but this was moved forward to B/W 16. Still won't have by date indicated due to delays at Emden.

Hopefully backlog will be cleared by the time your's is built and makes it's way over.


----------



## bonkeydave

people keep saying build week ? is this just counting weeks down from start of january ?

i ordered car 25th feb, no idea what my build week is..

was due to dealther 30th arpil which is now 17th may

they told me on 4th it had cleared port in germany still not sure what that means whether its on a ship or waiting for a ship. i have a feeling it waiting for a slow boat myself


----------



## Waitwhat93

AliH said:


> Totally agree, wouldn't factory order again. They couldn't find the spec and colour that I wanted so had to order. I was a lucky one from reading the posts, ordered on 10th March but took a build slot the dealer already had on order from 15th Jan so was luck to get B/W 18 but this was moved forward to B/W 16. Still won't have by date indicated due to delays at Emden.
> 
> Hopefully backlog will be cleared by the time your's is built and makes it's way over.


BW 16 would be collection around 18th may so you got just under 2 weeks still.
If you pretend it's still BW18 then you got plenty of time 

Pretty sure they quote around a month to collect after first day of build.


----------



## AliH

Really hope I can collect 20th or 21st May  but won't hold my breath, I might die before it arrives and then never got to drive it!! :lol:


----------



## Waitwhat93

AliH said:


> Really hope I can collect 20th or 21st May  but won't hold my breath, I might die before it arrives and then never got to drive it!! :lol:


Fingers crossed for you 

I'm almost tearing my hair out at just waiting for the build week to be confirmed lol, been waiting 5 weeks now to know when it will all start.


----------



## PJV997

Finally collected today - looks really good - but not allowed to drive yet as it's not my car :roll:


----------



## PJV997

One point of interest - the car came with Bridgestones rather than the Hankooks many have had recently on the 19" wheels.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Car looks awesome... but whose is it? OH?


----------



## PJV997

Waitwhat93 said:


> Car looks awesome... but whose is it? OH?


Yes, car is for the OH aka The Gallactic Emperor


----------



## R_TTS

PJV997 said:


> Finally collected today - looks really good - but not allowed to drive yet as it's not my car :roll:


Looks great, not seen too many with that wheel option. Hope you manage to get a drive soon!

With regards to tyres, I'd prefer mine to come with Bridgestone, mainly because several forum members seem to report of excessive noise from the Hankooks, although right now I'd take it with remoulds if it got me the car quicker!


----------



## PJV997

R_TTS said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally collected today - looks really good - but not allowed to drive yet as it's not my car :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, not seen too many with that wheel option. Hope you manage to get a drive soon!
> 
> With regards to tyres, I'd prefer mine to come with Bridgestone, mainly because several forum members seem to report of excessive noise from the Hankooks, although right now I'd take it with remoulds if it got me the car quicker!
Click to expand...

Wheels chosen because we like design but also easy to clean and repair when scuffed.

Had a drive this morning - feels much better than the OH mk2 and I like the different driving modes - I think we have a set up on individual that works really well.

Technology is rather mind boggling - it will take a while to understand everything.


----------



## Matrix

DJP31 said:


> My daughters car left Gyor yesterday and live chat with Audi just now, in case it's useful for anyone else:
> 
> "the timescale from Gyor to Emden (the port of exit) is 10 days. Once your Audi TT is at Port
> of exit, it can wait up to 14 days to be loaded onto a boat for the UK. If the ship arrives during the working week,
> vehicles take on average 24 hours to be unloaded (abit longer if it arrives in UK on the weekend). Your car can then
> wait for up to one week to be assigned to a transporter for delivery to the Audi Centre. Once the vehicle is on the
> transporter the timescale for delivery to the Audi Centre is three to five working days."
> 
> Build week 18, ordered the 31st March for the £5k contribution.


This is useful as mine left Gyor today. Mine is BW18 ordered a week earlier than yours but I changed my order in April. It is due at the dealership on 31st but sounds like it probably won't be from what you are saying?


----------



## PJV997

Matrix said:


> DJP31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughters car left Gyor yesterday and live chat with Audi just now, in case it's useful for anyone else:
> 
> "the timescale from Gyor to Emden (the port of exit) is 10 days. Once your Audi TT is at Port
> of exit, it can wait up to 14 days to be loaded onto a boat for the UK. If the ship arrives during the working week,
> vehicles take on average 24 hours to be unloaded (abit longer if it arrives in UK on the weekend). Your car can then
> wait for up to one week to be assigned to a transporter for delivery to the Audi Centre. Once the vehicle is on the
> transporter the timescale for delivery to the Audi Centre is three to five working days."
> 
> Build week 18, ordered the 31st March for the £5k contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> This is useful as mine left Gyor today. Mine is BW18 ordered a week earlier than yours but I changed my order in April. It is due at the dealership on 31st but sounds like it probably won't be from what you are saying?
Click to expand...

It's a bit of a lottery tbh - we left Gyor on 7 April and collected 6 May. We seemed to be slow to Emden and also sat on the quayside for what seemed like an age, but our dealer was very good once it hit UK shore and we collected only 7 working days later.


----------



## jwball

Ours left Gyor on the 16th April. 
Still no sign of it arriving in the UK!


----------



## EgremonTT

It really is a lottery. My car landed at UK port 28 April, but only arrived at dealers today. Collect on Wednesday?

A rule of thumb for timescales seems to be 3 months to the day from order plus up to a further 7 - 14 days for it to arrive at the dealer.


----------



## AliH

jwball said:


> Ours left Gyor on the 16th April.
> Still no sign of it arriving in the UK!


I think we are in the same boat (but not!!) mine arrived in Emden on 15th April, cleared for shipping on the 18th April but still stuck in Emden despite being on "priority" since the 2nd May, and 7 ships have been into Grimsby this last week. Contacted Audi UK via live chat but still confirmed not on a ship [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Smoothie

I knew the date - wasn't sure of the BW number. Got that today - week 25.


----------



## jwball

AliH said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ours left Gyor on the 16th April.
> Still no sign of it arriving in the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are in the same boat (but not!!) mine arrived in Emden on 15th April, cleared for shipping on the 18th April but still stuck in Emden despite being on "priority" since the 2nd May, and 7 ships have been into Grimsby this last week. Contacted Audi UK via live chat but still confirmed not on a ship [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Audi chat have confirmed car is leaving on ship this Thursday.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## AliH

jwball said:


> AliH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ours left Gyor on the 16th April.
> Still no sign of it arriving in the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are in the same boat (but not!!) mine arrived in Emden on 15th April, cleared for shipping on the 18th April but still stuck in Emden despite being on "priority" since the 2nd May, and 7 ships have been into Grimsby this last week. Contacted Audi UK via live chat but still confirmed not on a ship [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Audi chat have confirmed car is leaving on ship this Thursday.
> Fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

This sounds about right as mine, eventually, got on a ship last night!!! Yipppeeeeee, I know there will be another 2 or 3 weeks until I can collect but at least the end is in sight. Good luck hope yours get on a ship Thursday.


----------



## Smoothie

Bit of info I found out today.

When the car leaves the factory it goes to port. It can stay they for up to 14 days. So it could be shipped on day 1 or day 14.
Once its arrived in the UK, they have 10 days to get it cleared through customs etc.

These are the 2 areas Audi has no control over. So if you are extremely unlucky in both regards you could be waiting up to a month longer for your car.


----------



## EvilTed

This may be elsewhere, or across a few threads but I couldn't find a single place that shows the whole timeline of fun up to delivery.
So here's mine in the hope that it helps someone.

View attachment tt delivery.xlsx


----------



## bonkeydave

Just been told my car got to the UK on monday..

So near yet so far, just got to wait another 2 weeks to get to the dealer.... lol

ow well.... its getting closer !!! slowly..


----------



## PJV997

bonkeydave said:


> Just been told my car got to the UK on monday..
> 
> So near yet so far, just got to wait another 2 weeks to get to the dealer.... lol
> 
> ow well.... its getting closer !!! slowly..


I am pretty sure our dealer told us within 24 hours of landing in the UK, when our car was booked on transport to the dealer.

Ours landed UK on a Tuesday and we collected Friday of following week with a bank holiday in between.


----------



## jwball

Tracker updated to on ship!


----------



## EgremonTT

PJV997 said:


> bonkeydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been told my car got to the UK on monday..
> 
> So near yet so far, just got to wait another 2 weeks to get to the dealer.... lol
> 
> ow well.... its getting closer !!! slowly..
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure our dealer told us within 24 hours of landing in the UK, when our car was booked on transport to the dealer.
> 
> Ours landed UK on a Tuesday and we collected Friday of following week with a bank holiday in between.
Click to expand...

Finally collected mine yesterday. It was 7 days from code 40 (at port) 28 April to arrived at dealers main compound, 4 May. It then took another 5 days to arrive at the dealer branch. A further 2 days to pdi.

What is interesting, mine didn't leave Gyor until 14 April, which is two days after EvilTed's, but was on the boat on 26 April which is 3 days before his. It also was also on the boat and landed at port before PJV997's which left Gyor a week earlier on the 7th. I presume this is all down to which port destination it will be sent to. I think mine must have gone to Grimsby.


----------



## EvilTed

EgremonTT said:


> Finally collected mine yesterday. It was 7 days from code 40 (at port) 28 April to arrived at dealers main compound, 4 May. It then took another 5 days to arrive at the dealer branch. A further 2 days to pdi.
> 
> What is interesting, mine didn't leave Gyor until 14 April, which is two days after EvilTed's, but was on the boat on 26 April which is 3 days before his. It also was also on the boat and landed at port before PJV997's which left Gyor a week earlier on the 7th. I presume this is all down to which port destination it will be sent to. I think mine must have gone to Grimsby.


Knowing this is not helping me manage the last 2 days of waiting! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bonkeydave

Woop Woop.

Car is all ready and will be delivered next thursday !!! Negative side is that i am having a small op done Wednesday so cant drive for a week lol !! Wife has offered to take me for a spin while i recuperate lol ... Also weather next week in the uk will be crap !!! Just my luck so roof is staying up


----------



## TTKiid

Haha, nice one mate! Im picking mine up on wednesday, typical, weathers been nice in the south, sods law it will be peeing it down next week. Oh well, im just happy the wait is almost over


----------



## Matrix

Mine has moved to status 38 overnight exactly 1 week since leaving Gyor.


----------



## Cyberpunk71

Hi all,
I'm right at the start of my waiting time having just ordered my car at dealership on Thursday, I now have a 8 digit number which looks nothing like a Vin code to enter at my Audi to track progress but atm just getting the Invalid Vin message, any idea how long it takes before you can start to track the progress of your order online, hoping to see some progress this coming week, patience has never been my strongpoint!


----------



## Waitwhat93

Cyberpunk71 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm right at the start of my waiting time having just ordered my car at dealership on Thursday, I now have a 8 digit number which looks nothing like a Vin code to enter at my Audi to track progress but atm just getting the Invalid Vin message, any idea how long it takes before you can start to track the progress of your order online, hoping to see some progress this coming week, patience has never been my strongpoint!


You need to go to https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraudi-login.html

Register an account and then you can enter your order number and postcode.

Be aware it may not work straightaway and you may have to wait up to a month to be able to track it


----------



## Cyberpunk71

Thanks for the link, I was in totally the wrong place, as you said it isn't ready for my order as yet, very early days, at least I now know which site to keep checking, thx again !


----------



## mjhamilton

Mine is now on the boat as of Thursday so getting excited now


----------



## Matrix

Cyberpunk71 said:


> Thanks for the link, I was in totally the wrong place, as you said it isn't ready for my order as yet, very early days, at least I now know which site to keep checking, thx again !


Do you also know about opening a 2nd tab and using the following link?

https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... v1/orders/*YOUR ORDER NUMBER HERE*


----------



## Waitwhat93

That link won't work until it's live on your Audi


----------



## Smoothie

Cyberpunk71 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm right at the start of my waiting time having just ordered my car at dealership on Thursday, I now have a 8 digit number which looks nothing like a Vin code to enter at my Audi to track progress but atm just getting the Invalid Vin message, any idea how long it takes before you can start to track the progress of your order online, hoping to see some progress this coming week, patience has never been my strongpoint!


Hi mate

There's 27 pages on here of peoples experiences and it differs from model, spec and time of year ordered. Not to mention some dealers have more capacity and more BW slots than others. I've probably read this thread from its start. So only as an estimate:

2-3 weeks for it to appear on YourAudi
1-2 weeks until you get a build week number
4-8 weeks until it actually gets built
Then finally approx 4 weeks for it to go to: transport, port, shipping, port, customs, dealer PDI and delivery to you.

If you ordered a 1.8 it seems like lots of people are waiting much longer than that.


----------



## Smoothie

Matrix said:


> Cyberpunk71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, I was in totally the wrong place, as you said it isn't ready for my order as yet, very early days, at least I now know which site to keep checking, thx again !
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also know about opening a 2nd tab and using the following link?
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... v1/orders/*YOUR ORDER NUMBER HERE*
Click to expand...

What is this link suppose to do? I just get a page not found but I have an order number and its live on the YourAudi?


----------



## Matrix

Smoothie said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyberpunk71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, I was in totally the wrong place, as you said it isn't ready for my order as yet, very early days, at least I now know which site to keep checking, thx again !
> 
> 
> 
> Do you also know about opening a 2nd tab and using the following link?
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... v1/orders/*YOUR ORDER NUMBER HERE*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is this link suppose to do? I just get a page not found but I have an order number and its live on the YourAudi?
Click to expand...

Replace " your order number here " in the link with The 8 digit order number, copy the link into a new tab after you have signed into your Audi & have clicked on your order. Pasting in a new tab shows you details of your order & status. As others have stated it might not work for a week or two though.


----------



## Matrix

I have just been on the marine traffic web site and both the Wesser Highway & African a Highway are currently docked in Emden . They are due to depart on 16th & 17th May. Fingers crossed [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## mjhamilton

Arrives at the dealership tomorrow ready for a Monday collection

Really excited now


----------



## R_TTS

Anyone know why Your Audi implies my car has come from Ingolstadt and not Gyor like everyone else? Random Your Audi inaccuracy?


----------



## bonkeydave

TT s line roadster just been delivered by Crewe Audi.....

Will post some pictures later......

Car is lovely, shame i cant drive for a few days.... Wife said she would take good care of it lol


----------



## EvilTed

R_TTS said:


> Anyone know why Your Audi implies my car has come from Ingolstadt and not Gyor like everyone else? Random Your Audi inaccuracy?


IIRC all TTs (possibly all Audis) go from their production plant (Gyor) to the Audi distribution centre in Ingolstadt then start one of the many logistics journeys to their final destination.


----------



## bonkeydave

picture of the nice car on my driveway


----------



## JamesTTS

bonkeydave said:


> picture of the nice car on my driveway


Looks stunning - love it! my first TT was a Ibis roadster, used to stick to the tarmac like glue!

My long wait for my TTS is almost over...apparently it's on the boat as I type! Should be an early June collection all being well.


----------



## mjhamilton

Mine is at the dealer - they are collecting us on Monday at 1130 am

Sales lady even sent a 20 teaser video of my car in its wrappings 

Happy days


----------



## Matrix

I now have confirmation my car is on a boat


----------



## LEE_VNA

Smoothie said:


> Cyberpunk71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm right at the start of my waiting time having just ordered my car at dealership on Thursday, I now have a 8 digit number which looks nothing like a Vin code to enter at my Audi to track progress but atm just getting the Invalid Vin message, any idea how long it takes before you can start to track the progress of your order online, hoping to see some progress this coming week, patience has never been my strongpoint!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate
> 
> There's 27 pages on here of peoples experiences and it differs from model, spec and time of year ordered. Not to mention some dealers have more capacity and more BW slots than others. I've probably read this thread from its start. So only as an estimate:
> 
> 2-3 weeks for it to appear on YourAudi
> 1-2 weeks until you get a build week number
> 4-8 weeks until it actually gets built
> Then finally approx 4 weeks for it to go to: transport, port, shipping, port, customs, dealer PDI and delivery to you.
> 
> If you ordered a 1.8 it seems like lots of people are waiting much longer than that.
Click to expand...

I ordered a 1.8 s-line coupe on a new slot, on 13-Feb. This was just delivered on 17-May.

BTW. It also came with 19" Bridgestone Potenza S001's


----------



## adapsys

I'm on the boat too! Ordered a 1.8 S-Line back on 12th Feb


----------



## mjhamilton

Picked mine up yesterday - ordered mid March but she stole an existing slot


----------



## SoupKing

I ordered 24th March, shipped from Gyor today, 2.0 STRONIC SLINE.

My pick-up date at dealer was pegged at 7th June (which wont happen now) & I go on holiday on the 8th until the 24th - so it should all be good for collection weekend of 25th June - sure will brighten up the usual doom and gloom of flying home from holiday :wink:


----------



## bonkeydave

mjhamilton said:


> Picked mine up yesterday - ordered mid March but she stole an existing slot


Hmm jealous of reg plate, mine is boring combination


----------



## mjhamilton

Do you see something I don't? I just picked it from the list on offer


----------



## Waitwhat93

My order just entered Panel Shop


----------



## R_TTS

My dealer contacted today to say my car has arrived in the UK, 7 days after leaving the factory, which I think is pretty good. Dealer says it will be ready for collection on............the first day of my holiday! I'm keen to cancel the holiday, Mrs R_TTS is not so rececptive to the idea!


----------



## Waitwhat93

R_TTS said:


> My dealer contacted today to say my car has arrived in the UK, 7 days after leaving the factory, which I think is pretty good. Dealer says it will be ready for collection on............the first day of my holiday! I'm keen to cancel the holiday, Mrs R_TTS is not so rececptive to the idea!


Holy crap that's fast.

Hope mine comes as fast


----------



## Matrix

Mine will be 10 weeks to the day.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Matrix said:


> Mine will be 10 weeks to the day.


How long were you waiting for it to be built?


----------



## Matrix

Waitwhat93 said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine will be 10 weeks to the day.
> 
> 
> 
> How long were you waiting for it to be built?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay I do not have notifications switched on.
Here you go:


----------



## Waitwhat93

Ah so your car was being built after a month, mines just started after 2


----------



## Matrix

Waitwhat93 said:


> Ah so your car was being built after a month, mines just started after 2


I ordered it late March but the dealer had a build slot already by the looks of things as the order date on the system appeared to be much earlier.


----------



## mjhamilton

Matrix said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah so your car was being built after a month, mines just started after 2
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered it late March but the dealer had a build slot already by the looks of things as the order date on the system appeared to be much earlier.
Click to expand...

same here - I placed my order March 17 and received last Monday - when I looked on the system it stated my order was placed Jan 12th as the dealer managed to take an existing build in the system and modify the config


----------



## skdotcom

I ordered 25th Feb. Week 21 build , I'm still waiting 

Mine is showing as in transit, but Audi Dundee have given me no idea of when I can expect to receive it.


----------



## Waitwhat93

skdotcom said:


> I ordered 25th Feb. Week 21 build , I'm still waiting
> 
> Mine is showing as in transit, but Audi Dundee have given me no idea of when I can expect to receive it.


Mines in quality control at the mo, build week 22

I'd say to keep your hopes down, use 3-4 weeks as guideline for collection from when it began to be in transit


----------



## Jake70

Anyone else like me and got build week 28? (week commencing 11th July)? Or am I the only one who will have to wait all that time 
Would be nice to see if anyone's in the same boat so to speak


----------



## Jmr78

I'm build week 27 Jake, ordered on the 4th April. Seems like an eternity!.


----------



## aw159130

Jake70 said:


> Anyone else like me and got build week 28? (week commencing 11th July)? Or am I the only one who will have to wait all that time
> Would be nice to see if anyone's in the same boat so to speak


No - mine is currently showing build week 35 which seems a bit of a pisstake considering I ordered early in March! Still - at one point it was showing build week 47 so I suppose I can be grateful for small mercies. The dealer supposedly took another dealer's build slot as Audi were initially proposing week 30 (which I'd kill for now). The order itself seems to date back to January. Since I ordered in March it has shown as week 29, week 26, order disappeared, back to week 26, week 47 when it suddenly changed to be a model year 17 and is currently on week 35. That seems to be week 35 in 2016 but who can be certain!

I have a call with the dealer tomorrow so hopefully yourAudi is talking porkie pies but it does look like someone has cocked up somewhere along the line.

So depending on when you actually placed your order, week 28 seems pretty reasonable!


----------



## dizlet

I've ordered on the 16th March and got a build week 22. Apart from hassling the dealer is there a way to check status?


----------



## Jake70

Jmr78 said:


> I'm build week 27 Jake, ordered on the 4th April. Seems like an eternity!.


Nice one Jmr. Yeah it does seem like an eternity, agree with you there, I feel your pain haha.


----------



## Jake70

aw159130 said:


> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else like me and got build week 28? (week commencing 11th July)? Or am I the only one who will have to wait all that time
> Would be nice to see if anyone's in the same boat so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> No - mine is currently showing build week 35 which seems a bit of a pisstake considering I ordered early in March! Still - at one point it was showing build week 47 so I suppose I can be grateful for small mercies. The dealer supposedly took another dealer's build slot as Audi were initially proposing week 30 (which I'd kill for now). The order itself seems to date back to January. Since I ordered in March it has shown as week 29, week 26, order disappeared, back to week 26, week 47 when it suddenly changed to be a model year 17 and is currently on week 35. That seems to be week 35 in 2016 but who can be certain!
> 
> I have a call with the dealer tomorrow so hopefully yourAudi is talking porkie pies but it does look like someone has cocked up somewhere along the line.
> 
> So depending on when you actually placed your order, week 28 seems pretty reasonable!
Click to expand...

Wow. I suddenly don't feel so bad! That really is a p*ss take aw159130. I ordered last few days of April but yourAudi states an order date of 23rd May. Hmm, reckon someone may have left the order sat on a desk? Oh well, I'm hoping it'll be worth the wait. Let's hope you get it sorted eh! Keep us posted.


----------



## R_TTS

dizlet said:


> I've ordered on the 16th March and got a build week 22. Apart from hassling the dealer is there a way to check status?


Register with the YourAudi website, using the 8 digit order number which should be on your invoice. Once logged in you can follow this link to see your current order status, https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... v1/orders/ . There's plenty of info on ealier pages of this thread explaining what the order status numbers mean.

My TTS arrived at the dealer today, only 13 days after leaving the factory. The logistics seem to be running smoothly at the moment.


----------



## Waitwhat93

aw159130 said:


> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else like me and got build week 28? (week commencing 11th July)? Or am I the only one who will have to wait all that time
> Would be nice to see if anyone's in the same boat so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> No - mine is currently showing build week 35 which seems a bit of a pisstake considering I ordered early in March! Still - at one point it was showing build week 47 so I suppose I can be grateful for small mercies. The dealer supposedly took another dealer's build slot as Audi were initially proposing week 30 (which I'd kill for now). The order itself seems to date back to January. Since I ordered in March it has shown as week 29, week 26, order disappeared, back to week 26, week 47 when it suddenly changed to be a model year 17 and is currently on week 35. That seems to be week 35 in 2016 but who can be certain!
> 
> I have a call with the dealer tomorrow so hopefully yourAudi is talking porkie pies but it does look like someone has cocked up somewhere along the line.
> 
> So depending on when you actually placed your order, week 28 seems pretty reasonable!
Click to expand...

Did you by any chance order from Cheltenham?

They were telling me they ordered a TT for some and it got put into the high 40s lol


----------



## dizlet

R_TTS said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered on the 16th March and got a build week 22. Apart from hassling the dealer is there a way to check status?
> 
> 
> 
> Register with the YourAudi website, using the 8 digit order number which should be on your invoice. Once logged in you can follow this link to see your current order status, https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... v1/orders/ . There's plenty of info on ealier pages of this thread explaining what the order status numbers mean.
> 
> My TTS arrived at the dealer today, only 13 days after leaving the factory. The logistics seem to be running smoothly at the moment.
Click to expand...

Thanks R_TTS I've just checked and my order has a weird number on it. 505057/85767.

I've just emailed the dealer to check what the real order number is as I am assuming that's what I need? Hope i'm not being sold a lemon. I was told week 22 build for my TTS.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Dizlet that's likely the dealerships order number for their records, not the Audi order.

Mine also had a different order number until I asked for the one I could use to track the order progress.

They should know what you mean when you ask them


----------



## aw159130

Waitwhat93 said:


> aw159130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else like me and got build week 28? (week commencing 11th July)? Or am I the only one who will have to wait all that time
> Would be nice to see if anyone's in the same boat so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> No - mine is currently showing build week 35 which seems a bit of a pisstake considering I ordered early in March! Still - at one point it was showing build week 47 so I suppose I can be grateful for small mercies. The dealer supposedly took another dealer's build slot as Audi were initially proposing week 30 (which I'd kill for now). The order itself seems to date back to January. Since I ordered in March it has shown as week 29, week 26, order disappeared, back to week 26, week 47 when it suddenly changed to be a model year 17 and is currently on week 35. That seems to be week 35 in 2016 but who can be certain!
> 
> I have a call with the dealer tomorrow so hopefully yourAudi is talking porkie pies but it does look like someone has cocked up somewhere along the line.
> 
> So depending on when you actually placed your order, week 28 seems pretty reasonable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you by any chance order from Cheltenham?
> 
> They were telling me they ordered a TT for some and it got put into the high 40s lol
Click to expand...

No-not Cheltenham, though it is oddly reassuring that I'm not the only one getting bizarre dates.


----------



## mjhamilton

The one on my invoice was no good - I had to ask the dealer for the one on their system - also had to use the postcode for the dealer as well


----------



## R_TTS

mjhamilton said:


> The one on my invoice was no good - I had to ask the dealer for the one on their system - also had to use the postcode for the dealer as well


You're right actually, I got mine from a video of the order system on my dealer's PC screen he sent me, now I think about it. Not sure why I thought it was on the invoice.

I'm starting to get worried, the dealer has been very good so far - matched the best online price I found, beat YourAudi to most of the build info and even offered me a very fair price on my trade in - something can't be right!


----------



## dizlet

R_TTS said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one on my invoice was no good - I had to ask the dealer for the one on their system - also had to use the postcode for the dealer as well
> 
> 
> 
> You're right actually, I got mine from a video of the order system on my dealer's PC screen he sent me, now I think about it. Not sure why I thought it was on the invoice.
> 
> I'm starting to get worried, the dealer has been very good so far - matched the best online price I found, beat YourAudi to most of the build info and even offered me a very fair price on my trade in - something can't be right!
Click to expand...

Thanks both, I'll wait and see what the dealer comes back with.

What have you got to worry about? at least your car is in the dealership!


----------



## mjhamilton

Oh and the youraudi portal tracking system was spot on for me - totally aligned with the dealer and expectation


----------



## Waitwhat93

How long have people found the car takes to get from factory to UK?

Mines currently been "Your Audi has left Gyor" for a little less than a week (I know that's normal) but wondering how long I should expect?


----------



## R_TTS

Waitwhat93 said:


> How long have people found the car takes to get from factory to UK?
> 
> Mines currently been "Your Audi has left Gyor" for a little less than a week (I know that's normal) but wondering how long I should expect?


My car was BW20. Left factory 19th May, arrived in UK 26th May, arrived at dealer 1st June. I'm currently out of the country so have to wait till I return to pick it up.


----------



## Waitwhat93

That must be killing you lol


----------



## BenjLuk

Hi all,

First of all, thank you for all these information. I've just ordered my own (and first) TT coupé S-line, and I'm so glad to see your very active community. (even if I'm french and I don't speak English very well  )

Whatever, I ordered my TT last week, but my dealer refuse to give me the number of the order. 
When do you think the car will be shipped ? 
The dealer told me that Audi took 14 weeks usually, but I'm not very sure because I know that the factory will be close on August.

Thank you a lot for your help


----------



## Waitwhat93

BenjLuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First of all, thank you for all these information. I've just ordered my own (and first) TT coupé S-line, and I'm so glad to see your very active community. (even if I'm french and I don't speak English very well  )
> 
> Whatever, I ordered my TT last week, but my dealer refuse to give me the number of the order.
> When do you think the car will be shipped ?
> The dealer told me that Audi took 14 weeks usually, but I'm not very sure because I know that the factory will be close on August.
> 
> Thank you a lot for your help


Bit strange they won't give you an order number.

I'd try talking to Audi through their website live chat (if they do one for France? Not sure) and see if they can get your order number


----------



## ZephyR2

It seems to vary a bit. Some get their order no. from the dealer, others like me got it in an email direct from Audi. In my case it took about 2 weeks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BenjLuk

Hi all,

thank you for your answers !
I FINALLY have my order number !
However, Youraudi is not working for France. Myaudi - the equivalent in France - doesn't have an order tracker system.

Do you know, maybe, an international website to track new order ?

However, my dealer told me that the car will be available the 15th of September. 
How reliable is this date ? Is it possible to receive it later than this date ?

Thank you all !


----------



## Waitwhat93

Your Audi and My Audi are separate things as its Your Audi that lets you track orders.

Can you find a French version of Your Audi?

Edit: new orders are around 3 months from beginning to end so 15th September probably is about right.


----------



## BenjLuk

Nope 
Nothing is done for France !

When you say "from beginning to end", does it mean : "from the order to the key in the pocket" or "from the order to the exit from the factory" ?


----------



## PJV997

in the UK - recent experience seems to be 12 - 14 weeks from order to collection from dealer.

One variable you don't have to contend with in France is shipping across the channel so logically you should save 1-2 weeks on that timeframe.


----------



## Waitwhat93

BenjLuk said:


> Nope
> Nothing is done for France !
> 
> When you say "from beginning to end", does it mean : "from the order to the key in the pocket" or "from the order to the exit from the factory" ?


From order to keys in pocket  I'm currently sat at around 9 weeks and my car is on the way/at the port to then sail across the channel and be transported to dealer. Expecting it to arrive end of month which will make it 12 weeks.


----------



## BenjLuk

Thank you for your answer. 
It's true that you have the Channel :/

Anyway, thank you a lot for your help ! You are amazing


----------



## skdotcom

I'm week 21 build (23rd May) and my car arrived in the UK today. I'm told it should be at the dealers by the end of the week.


----------



## MHOP80

I was build week 22 and mine arrived in the UK on 6 June. It should be at the dealers within the next few days.


----------



## dizlet

That's quick. Hopefully mine will be as quick. It has been delayed to BW24 as I was BW22.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dizlet

Just been given an update and my car is built! Although the youraudi tracker shows it at the QC stage my dealer said its in transit from the factory. Makes me wonder how accurate the tracker really is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waitwhat93

dizlet said:


> Just been given an update and my car is built! Although the youraudi tracker shows it at the QC stage my dealer said its in transit from the factory. Makes me wonder how accurate the tracker really is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mines been "in transit from factory" for 8 days now 

I think the tracker is up to date within 24 hours or so.


----------



## MHOP80

Mine has been in the UK for 8 days now. It's frustrating the final stage is taking this long to get from the UK Port to the dealer. :roll:


----------



## dizlet

Yep mines in transit too. But only hit that status yesterday. who knows they might have had issues with the storms?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

MHOP80 said:


> Mine has been in the UK for 8 days now. It's frustrating the final stage is taking this long to get from the UK Port to the dealer. :roll:


8 days?! I thought that would be the easy bit. 
Mine left the factory on Monday so hasn't reached the ship yet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Waitwhat93

This is mine currently:
[{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-06-14T01:06:07+0100"},{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-06-12T02:05:47+0100"},{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-06-02T10:03:37+0100"}

Took 12 days to get from factory to the UK, and I think 40 is awaiting transport to dealer from port?

Going in tomorrow to sign some paperwork and hopefully they'll tell me when they should have it, going on holiday next Friday so preferably before then..


----------



## R_TTS

My wait finally ended yesterday, I can assure anyone still waiting it's worth it! VERY pleased.










Will post some proper pics once it's cleaned up on the weekend. As soon as the cover was off yesterday I completely forgot to take any!


----------



## dizlet

R_TTS said:


> My wait finally ended yesterday, I can assure anyone still waiting it's worth it! VERY pleased.
> 
> Will post some proper pics once it's cleaned up on the weekend. As soon as the cover was off yesterday I completely forgot to take any!


Hey that's my local dealership!

Looks like there are going to be two new TT's driving around Chelmsford!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dizlet

Waitwhat93 said:


> This is mine currently:
> [{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-06-14T01:06:07+0100"},{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-06-12T02:05:47+0100"},{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-06-02T10:03:37+0100"}
> 
> Took 12 days to get from factory to the UK, and I think 40 is awaiting transport to dealer from port?
> 
> Going in tomorrow to sign some paperwork and hopefully they'll tell me when they should have it, going on holiday next Friday so preferably before then..


Where are you getting that status from? I'm using the youraudi site and it doesn't mention the actual status numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHOP80

ZephyR2 said:


> MHOP80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been in the UK for 8 days now. It's frustrating the final stage is taking this long to get from the UK Port to the dealer. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 days?! I thought that would be the easy bit.
> Mine left the factory on Monday so hasn't reached the ship yet.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Yep, I thought that would be the easy bit too. The dealer said the timings can vary depending on where the car is loaded on the boat. If its at the back you might have to wait a bit longer! Not sure if he was having me on or not.

Mine is now at the dealer as of today. I am thinking of popping over there to see if it is in the car park , even though its an 80 mile round trip! I have asked the dealer to send me photos but he hasn't sent them yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## R_TTS

dizlet said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wait finally ended yesterday, I can assure anyone still waiting it's worth it! VERY pleased.
> 
> Will post some proper pics once it's cleaned up on the weekend. As soon as the cover was off yesterday I completely forgot to take any!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey that's my local dealership!
> 
> Looks like there are going to be two new TT's driving around Chelmsford!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well spotted dizlet!


----------



## dizlet

Small world! Hopefully mine will be there soon. Be interested to know how long yours took from being "in transit" till it actually got to the dealers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_TTS

dizlet said:


> Small world! Hopefully mine will be there soon. Be interested to know how long yours took from being "in transit" till it actually got to the dealers?


Left factory 19th May, arrived in UK 26th May, arrived at dealer 1st June.


----------



## dizlet

R_TTS said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small world! Hopefully mine will be there soon. Be interested to know how long yours took from being "in transit" till it actually got to the dealers?
> 
> 
> 
> Left factory 19th May, arrived in UK 26th May, arrived at dealer 1st June.
Click to expand...

Wow that's not a bad turn around at all. Just shy of two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHOP80

I couldn't wait for the dealer to send me pics so I went to the showroom last night and saw my TT in the car park in all her glory. Im pleased with my decision and cant wait for the hand over on Monday!


----------



## dizlet

80 mile round trip! I probably would though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothie

My car gets built on Monday. Then what? Will I get updates daily on where it is in the factory?


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> My car gets built on Monday. Then what? Will I get updates daily on where it is in the factory?


If it's the same as mine there was an update roughly once a day for the build part, QC was around 4 days.

Then you have the agonising wait all over again when it leaves the factory 

Pic below, 21 is when the build started


----------



## Smoothie

Waitwhat93 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car gets built on Monday. Then what? Will I get updates daily on where it is in the factory?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the same as mine there was an update roughly once a day for the build part, QC was around 4 days.
> 
> Then you have the agonising wait all over again when it leaves the factory
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm going to try and not get annoyed by that bit. Weirdly I'm not actually that bothered. I keep getting asked if I'm excited and I'm not. I'm more bothered about selling my existing TTS and being slightly concerned about the number of problems people have had with their TTSs. When I first bought my TTS people were just moaning about sagging seats. Whereas the Mk3 forum is full of threads saying X is broke or not working. Tainted love already.

On the bright-side its not a year 1 car so I am expecting some fixes.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Mines gonna be ready for collection next week and I'm still not excited.

The wait has taken it out of me, I'm sure it'll get better though lol.


----------



## ZephyR2

Waitwhat93 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My car gets built on Monday. Then what? Will I get updates daily on where it is in the factory?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the same as mine there was an update roughly once a day for the build part, QC was around 4 days.
> 
> Then you have the agonising wait all over again when it leaves the factory
Click to expand...

If you've specified satnav then it finds it way to the port quicker.


----------



## Smoothie

Mines built - a few days earlier than expected. Now in QC.


----------



## JamesTTS

Mine has been built and stuck at the dealership for three weeks whilst we sort out the finance.

Finally getting it sorted this week so should receive on Wednesday


----------



## Smoothie

JamesTTS said:


> Mine has been built and stuck at the dealership for three weeks whilst we sort out the finance.
> 
> Finally getting it sorted this week so should receive on Wednesday


What was there to sort out?

I simply specced the car up, agreed I wanted a PCP deal - roughly worked out at £600pm, paid deposit of £1k, credit check done at that stage (I think) - now expecting to walk in spend an hour+ on paper work and drive away.


----------



## dizlet

At last mine has reached UK soil! Not long now.... As the dealer keeps telling me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waitwhat93

Picking mine up Friday morning then off to the Lake District for the weekend 

It's been a long wait


----------



## marshik

Smoothie said:


> JamesTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been built and stuck at the dealership for three weeks whilst we sort out the finance.
> 
> Finally getting it sorted this week so should receive on Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> What was there to sort out?
> 
> I simply specced the car up, agreed I wanted a PCP deal - roughly worked out at £600pm, paid deposit of £1k, credit check done at that stage (I think) - now expecting to walk in spend an hour+ on paper work and drive away.
Click to expand...

Same here. Maybe dealership does second credit check?


----------



## Smoothie

marshik said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been built and stuck at the dealership for three weeks whilst we sort out the finance.
> 
> Finally getting it sorted this week so should receive on Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> What was there to sort out?
> 
> I simply specced the car up, agreed I wanted a PCP deal - roughly worked out at £600pm, paid deposit of £1k, credit check done at that stage (I think) - now expecting to walk in spend an hour+ on paper work and drive away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Maybe dealership does second credit check?
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be should it? I gave bank details, address, how long lived there etc and got a call saying it was all sorted through Sales Manager. Interested to know what were other peoples experiences because if I have to wait it effects when I let go of my current TTS.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> Shouldn't be should it? I gave bank details, address, how long lived there etc and got a call saying it was all sorted through Sales Manager. Interested to know what were other peoples experiences because if I have to wait it effects when I let go of my current TTS.


Just FYI, my dealership completely messed up the finance check and put pretty much everything wrong on the finance docs (monthly payment and all) apart from my name :roll:

Fortunately they put it all right within 24 hours and it's been approved.

This is 3 days before I'm picking the car up.


----------



## Smoothie

Now left Ingolstadt!


----------



## cmackie4

Hi guys, new member and soon to be new TT owner!

2.0 TDI Ultra S-line TT Coupe + Comfort and Sound + Privacy Glass + Lighting etc and a few extras.

Ordered on 23rd March 2016, has felt like a lifetime ago!

Was finally given a build date of 13/06/16, and the car was through every step by 14/06/16!!

Sat in Emden for a couple of days after taking a couple of days to get there from Gyor.

It left on African Highway yesterday en route to Tyne as I'm in Glasgow, used vesselfinder and it's sitting just outside Tyne teasing me!! Scheduled for port at 12:15 today.

Excitement building... Any recent owners able to give a little insight into how long it takes to get from port to dealer? I know it will vary, but a few recent experiences would give an idea.

Going to wait for the dealers confirmation email that it is in the UK or whatever, then enquire about premium mats (had mentioned before but nothing on order) and a boot liner and fuel - any hagglers out there willing to help with how to go about this?

Cheers!


----------



## SussexRob

How can you tell which vessel the car has been loaded on? In your audi, all I can see: 
Your Audi has left Ingolstadt - and has been showing that since the 15th June.

Thanks


----------



## Waitwhat93

Mine took a week to get from UK port to my dealer, and it's then taken from Saturday til Friday for actual pickup for me, although that's partly my fault and probably could have picked up earlier.

You can't tell which ship your car is on, they don't tell you. 
The only way you know is when Your Audi updates to say it's on ship, but by the time it says that it'll likely be at UK port.


----------



## R_TTS

cmackie4 said:


> Going to wait for the dealers confirmation email that it is in the UK or whatever, then enquire about premium mats (had mentioned before but nothing on order) and a boot liner and fuel - any hagglers out there willing to help with how to go about this?


I think your best bet from what I've seen/heard is to say that it would ensure you give the dealer "excellent" feedback. This seems really important to them.

I still can't make up my mind if I like the standard mats or if I want to get the premium carpet ones.


----------



## Smoothie

From the moment the car arrives in port it has to clear customs within 10 days.

Also worth checking with your dealer if they get over night deliveries as this also affects time frames.


----------



## dizlet

Mine should be at the dealers on Monday/Tuesday. If it gets there on time that will have taken a week. It hit UK soil on Monday 20th. I've cheekily asked him for the paint protection as a freebie so waiting for a response back. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dizlet

It's here! Collection on Wednesday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SussexRob

Mine left Ingolstadt on the 15th June, no further updates since. :?


----------



## Waitwhat93

SussexRob said:


> Mine left Ingolstadt on the 15th June, no further updates since. :?


Wouldn't be concerned, mine took about 2 weeks to leave factory and get on a boat.


----------



## scott_tts

My car arrived in the UK on Wednesday morning and was on its way to the Audi Showroom by Friday morning. How long should it be in transit to the showroom, and typically how long does it take the dealer to carry out PDI checks?


----------



## Waitwhat93

scott_tts said:


> My car arrived in the UK on Wednesday morning and was on its way to the Audi Showroom by Friday morning. How long should it be in transit to the showroom, and typically how long does it take the dealer to carry out PDI checks?


My YourAudi was incorrect and said it was on way to dealer when it was still sat in the port. I'd check with them first before making any assumotions.

I'd say use at least 7 days to get from being on the truck to being ready. Your dealer will be able to give you an exact date when it arrives at their showroom/depot.


----------



## dizlet

Your Audi isn't accurate. Mine still says in transit and its sitting at the dealership. I went past today and drove into the yard to take a look. Like waitwhat93 says it can take two weeks to get from factory to port.

Mine took two weeks to get from factory to dealership. Once at the dealership they have 3 days to turn the car around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothie

I've now fallen into that trap of checking on YourAudi 77 times a day to see how many feet the car has moved


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> I've now fallen into that trap of checking on YourAudi 77 times a day to see how many feet the car has moved


It always updates between midnight and midday so there's no point checking anytime after lunch


----------



## ZephyR2

dizlet said:


> Your Audi isn't accurate. Mine still says in transit and its sitting at the dealership. I went past today and drove into the yard to take a look. Like waitwhat93 says it can take two weeks to get from factory to port.
> 
> Mine took two weeks to get from factory to dealership. Once at the dealership they have 3 days to turn the car around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Salesman has sent me a video of it sat on the transporter at the dealership but YourAudi says still in transit. Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## dizlet

ZephyR2 said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Audi isn't accurate. Mine still says in transit and its sitting at the dealership. I went past today and drove into the yard to take a look. Like waitwhat93 says it can take two weeks to get from factory to port.
> 
> Mine took two weeks to get from factory to dealership. Once at the dealership they have 3 days to turn the car around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Salesman has sent me a video of it sat on the transporter at the dealership but YourAudi says still in transit. Picking it up tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Me too. Collecting after work tomorrow. Just a shame it looks like it's going to rain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix

dizlet said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Audi isn't accurate. Mine still says in transit and its sitting at the dealership. I went past today and drove into the yard to take a look. Like waitwhat93 says it can take two weeks to get from factory to port.
> 
> Mine took two weeks to get from factory to dealership. Once at the dealership they have 3 days to turn the car around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Salesman has sent me a video of it sat on the transporter at the dealership but YourAudi says still in transit. Picking it up tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. Collecting after work tomorrow. Just a shame it looks like it's going to rain
> 
> It absolutely monsoons do it down when I picked mine up I was worried as the salesman asked my to sign off that everything checked out ok but I couldn't check out the paintwork so i had to take it at his word and a gamble.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ZephyR2

dizlet said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Audi isn't accurate. Mine still says in transit and its sitting at the dealership. I went past today and drove into the yard to take a look. Like waitwhat93 says it can take two weeks to get from factory to port.
> 
> Mine took two weeks to get from factory to dealership. Once at the dealership they have 3 days to turn the car around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Salesman has sent me a video of it sat on the transporter at the dealership but YourAudi says still in transit. Picking it up tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too. Collecting after work tomorrow. Just a shame it looks like it's going to rain
Click to expand...

Yeah, guess I won't be having the roof down on the roadster then.


----------



## SussexRob

Mine's in the UK now... not long [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## dizlet

Should be pretty quick once it's here. Normally a week or so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake70

I didn't want to start a new thread for this, but after a good search I can't find the required info, so thought this would be a good place. Does anyone have a list of the Order Status codes on the yourAudi site? Thanks


----------



## Waitwhat93

Credit to Ttimi

The status' between 20 and 30 are fairly self explanatory.


----------



## Smoothie

Annoying when YourAudi doesn't work. Been 'In Transit' for over a week now but last Friday the dealer said it had been released to port so it should be reading 38 :/


----------



## Waitwhat93

Smoothie said:


> Annoying when YourAudi doesn't work. Been 'In Transit' for over a week now but last Friday the dealer said it had been released to port so it should be reading 38 :/


I think 38 is when it's been assigned to a ship, not when it's arrived at port.
Your Audi was always ahead of my dealers info.

By the way, use a month as a guideline from leaving factory to taking delivery, or you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Jake70

Waitwhat93 said:


> Credit to Ttimi
> 
> The status' between 20 and 30 are fairly self explanatory.


That's great, thanks for that Waitwhat (and TTimi)


----------



## Smoothie

Waitwhat93 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying when YourAudi doesn't work. Been 'In Transit' for over a week now but last Friday the dealer said it had been released to port so it should be reading 38 :/
> 
> 
> 
> I think 38 is when it's been assigned to a ship, not when it's arrived at port.
> Your Audi was always ahead of my dealers info.
> 
> By the way, use a month as a guideline from leaving factory to taking delivery, or you'll be disappointed.
Click to expand...

I can't help myself checking and when it looks like its broken it is frustrating. But going off a combination of YourAudi, dealer info and info on here both myself and the dealer reckon end of the second week in July - which near enough tallies up to your month.

For others, its worth knowing that from it being built, Audi ship the car to the port very quickly. At that point it could take up to 21 days. Once it reaches uk port it has to clear customs within 10days. Those are the 2 things Audi have no control over, all down to how busy the ports are.

After the STUPID referendum decision (thats for another thread) I bet there's some German port manager reading the shipping details going, "Ah f..k-it, its for an English pig, he can wait!"


----------



## SussexRob

Just as a pedantic logistics manager - there is no customs clearance on import from Germany or Hungary... (Yet  )


----------



## M14RSH

Ordered 19th March, no response from Audi Norwich when asking for details of yourAudi tracking until I gained some knowledge on here.
Arrived in UK 01/07/2016, still I haven't got yourAudi tracking.
Told by salesman it's in customs and excise...learned on here thats not an issue, even still as we are still in the EU.
Asked if we could move along with processing the regristration for the vehcile so we don't lose time once it hits the dealership.
So they did that today and have not said anything about when to collect but subtlely left me to read on the reg document that it's first registration will be 19th July.
That's 4 months or 17 weeks from ordering, it was indicated that it would be 8-10 weeks.
I have had several conversations now with the salesman and the business manager. I can handle the wait, what I can't handle is poor management of expectations or being lied to.

I know I ordered a car and it required building and shipping and transporting. It won't ruin me enjoying my new car, but it has taken the shine off of going to collect it etc etc. as I don't really want to deal with them particular people anymore.


----------



## Smoothie

M14RSH said:


> Ordered 19th March, no response from Audi Norwich when asking for details of yourAudi tracking until I gained some knowledge on here.
> Arrived in UK 01/07/2016, still I haven't got yourAudi tracking.
> Told by salesman it's in customs and excise...learned on here thats not an issue, even still as we are still in the EU.
> Asked if we could move along with processing the regristration for the vehcile so we don't lose time once it hits the dealership.
> So they did that today and have not said anything about when to collect but subtlely left me to read on the reg document that it's first registration will be 19th July.
> That's 4 months or 17 weeks from ordering, it was indicated that it would be 8-10 weeks.
> I have had several conversations now with the salesman and the business manager. I can handle the wait, what I can't handle is poor management of expectations or being lied to.
> 
> I know I ordered a car and it required building and shipping and transporting. It won't ruin me enjoying my new car, but it has taken the shine off of going to collect it etc etc. as I don't really want to deal with them particular people anymore.


I know it won't help but it does look like YourAudi isn't working again at the moment. My car has been stuck at 30 on the tracking info for nearly 3 weeks. The dealer has duff information too so he's emailed someone else to try and track down where it is as it should be here any day now. I suppose my dealer has just dealt with it better (so far).


----------



## M14RSH

Got the call today to say it could be in the dealership tomorrow or Monday therefore mid week next week it should be ready...its a 3 day workshop turnaround...what prep do they do?

I ordered the centre arm rest, led Interior pack, cruise and privacy glass. Surely the later three options come fitted from factory, does the armrest get fitted at dealership? Or do they just clean and buff it for me?

Martin


----------



## jonp

Collected my TT today and im Loving it    . ive used this forum alot just thought ill share my timescale hopefully help other people with their wait.

At Emden (38) Days 7	24-Jun
On a boat (39) Days 5	29-Jun
Arrived in UK (40)	Days 2	01-Jul
transit To dealer (60)	Days1	02-Jul
Arrived (70) Days1	03-Jul
Ready for Collection	Days3	06-Jul

{"orderStatus":"70","statusDate":"2016-07-02T01:05:51+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-07-01T01:05:37+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-06-29T01:06:01+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-06-17T01:06:32+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-06-20T00:00:00+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-06-18T00:00:00+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-06-17T00:00:00+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-06-16T00:00:00+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-05-31T01:05:43+0100"}
,{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-03-22T01:08:36+0000"}
,{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-04-28T01:06:12+0100"}


----------



## Alan Sl

I have a build date of week 30 (25.7) how long does it actually take to build the car and clear quality control?


----------



## Waitwhat93

Alan Sl said:


> I have a build date of week 30 (25.7) how long does it actually take to build the car and clear quality control?


Mine took I think 7 days to start build and start leaving the factory.


----------



## Matrix

I used the Marine Traffic app in conjunction with the your Audi and dealership updates. It was really good fun predicting the ship and port etc.


----------



## M14RSH

I got 'the call' this morning and by 1pm I had picked up my beauty!!! Haven't stopped smiling!


----------



## Smoothie

Collecting Wednesday

From it entering the country to being collecting - 9-days.

Can't wait!


----------



## What Steve Did

Hi guys, ordered a TDI S-Line in IBIS white with S-line suspension option, comfort/sound pack and tech packs. Absolutely can't wait to get it! Currently it's due to start contruction on 5th September so a while to wait yet, hoping to get it at the end of September as I'm away first week of October and really want to take the car with me and put a few miles on it!

From build to delivery, am I being a bit over-hopeful that I'll get it delivered by October do you think?

Another question, being the paranoid type that I am, on the 'YourAudi' tracker when I look at the spec, within the 'Audio and Communication' section it lists '8 speakers (passive)' and doesn't mention the B&O at all, though within 'Equipment packages' it does show the 'Comfort and sound pack' option. Is that normal?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Waitwhat93

Love it when people don't read anything on the big thread they've just posted in lol.

3 months from order date is the benchmark you should give yourself.
Generally 2 months until car starts build, that takes a week and then 3ish weeks to leave factory and get to your dealer's depot.

With you ordering for a 66 plate, your mileage may vary as there will be more orders for the start of a registration so I would say 3-4 months total.


----------



## What Steve Did

Waitwhat93 said:


> Love it when people don't read anything on the big thread they've just posted in lol.
> 
> 3 months from order date is the benchmark you should give yourself.
> Generally 2 months until car starts build, that takes a week and then 3ish weeks to leave factory and get to your dealer's depot.
> 
> With you ordering for a 66 plate, your mileage may vary as there will be more orders for the start of a registration so I would say 3-4 months total.


Yes you're probably right - I had read a lot of this thread and should have made it clearer that I still wasn't entirely sure. Thanks for the info 

Any ideas on the B&O/Equipment question?


----------



## Waitwhat93

I was only messing Steve 

If it's showing the Comfort pack then you should be fine, I'm sure someone else can confirm what showed on their Your Audi during the order process but if the pack is showing then I can't see any issue.


----------



## Alan Sl

My TTR was due to be built this week (w/c 25.7), I have just gone on to the my Audi website and noticed that my vehicle has gone straight to the quality control stage ( yesterday was still at the prep stage). Is this normal,should I get a mail from Audi confirming progress? Or is everything just monitored through your Audi?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Mine started building (paint etc) on the Thursday/Friday before the build week, it might just be that the tracking website didn't update properly which isn't unheard of..


----------



## TT_Lady

Hi, new to the forum and just awaiting delivery of my new TT. I've been keeping an eye on this thread in particular and up until the car arrived in the UK, I seemed to be on track with many others. But now I'm fed up of waiting as it arrived in port on Friday 22nd July and I still haven't got a collection date! The dealer has suggested it should be with them by mid next week, which means nearly 3 weeks from port to dealer! That seems incredibly slow to me, or am I just being unreasonably impatient :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2

Mine took 10 days from arrival in UK to reaching the dealer- ridiculous I thought. 
Maybe let it slip to the dealer that you will be mentioning this when you get the Audi CS feedback. That may inspire your dealer to process your car more urgently.


----------



## TT_Lady

ZephyR2 said:


> Mine took 10 days from arrival in UK to reaching the dealer- ridiculous I thought.
> Maybe let it slip to the dealer that you will be mentioning this when you get the Audi CS feedback. That may inspire your dealer to process your car more urgently.


Thanks for the tip but the sales guy is a family friend, so I'm not sure if I can use that one! Because of that I'm hopeful he's doing what he can but the long wait for a date is very frustrating.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Bear in mind we're edging closer to new reg plates so there will be more cars than usual at port. 10 days was a month ago when people would likely have been holding off a few weeks to order so as to get a 66 plate.

More cars at port to process, more transport vehicles needed, more paperwork for dealers etc etc


----------



## Charlie-B

So, having sold my Mk2 TTS over a year ago to make way for something a little more practicle, I ordered a TTS S-tronic on 28 July 

... I just had a message from the dealer and build week will be wk49  !! That will be more than 5 months from order to delivery, but I guess it will make a nice New Year present for myself.


----------



## Gonzo0

Charlie-B said:


> So, having sold my Mk2 TTS over a year ago to make way for something a little more practicle, I ordered a TTS S-tronic on 28 July
> 
> ... I just had a message from the dealer and build week will be wk49  !! That will be more than 5 months from order to delivery, but I guess it will make a nice New Year present for myself.


I hope that isnt the same for me, I ordered a TTS on sunday and was told middle of October for delivery...5 months is crazy [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## What Steve Did

The wait is already killing me... for some daft reason I still check the online order tracking every few days, even though I know my build date isn't until September 5th...


----------



## Charlie-B

Gonzo0 said:


> Charlie-B said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, having sold my Mk2 TTS over a year ago to make way for something a little more practicle, I ordered a TTS S-tronic on 28 July
> 
> ... I just had a message from the dealer and build week will be wk49  !! That will be more than 5 months from order to delivery, but I guess it will make a nice New Year present for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that isnt the same for me, I ordered a TTS on sunday and was told middle of October for delivery...5 months is crazy [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

I've just found I can add the order to YourAudi now... order date all correct and build scheduled for 5th December. I guess I may as well forget about it until December or I'll go crazy. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemulen

I'm looking to order a TT Roadster for March 17 registration but now a bit unsure when I should kick the order process off! I was assuming something like a late Nov order would be ideal, hopefully also benefiting from good out of season discounts too. But reading through some of the recent posts on this thread though it looks like it could be a 5 month wait so a November order might mean missing several months of Spring top down driving.
With such a range of build times if I were to order it on safe early date and it was built more quickly, would the dealer expect me to collect it with say a late Jan 66 plate? I'm not fussed about a March 1st collection day, ideal would be couple of weeks later when rush over but do want a 17 plate.
Spec (if it might affect build time) is 2.0 S-Line Quattro roadster. Daytona, comfort and sound, open top, parking advanced and rear view camera.


----------



## KevC

That's exactly what I'm pondering too with a TTS.

I want to collect in March as it'll be a 17 plate but not after April 1st as the 'road tax' will be extortionate after that.


----------



## EvilTed

KevC said:


> That's exactly what I'm pondering too with a TTS.
> 
> I want to collect in March as it'll be a 17 plate but not after April 1st as the 'road tax' will be extortionate after that.


Why not order it now but for delivery on March 1st? Audi can delay registration and delivery but it's hard to speed it up.
Get the order in and state when you want to receive it, and when you want it registered.


----------



## KevC

Ah, I didn't realise you could do that. When I've ordered new cars before I haven't been close to any registration dates or tax changes. Thanks for the info, I might get that done when I'm off in September then


----------



## The Hemulen

I'd forgotten all about the April 2017 road tax changes. That's £500 first year road tax on my spec and £800 for a manual TTS roadster. Ouch.
I think that once the Sept reg change is out of the way and the dealers are quieter I'll go and start haggling.


----------



## KevC

Yeah I did a rough calculation that over 5 years you'll pay £2300 vs £900 in tax.
March will be busy for a lot of dealers I think!


----------



## 90TJM

With the changes we have had in government I wonder if this may be scrapped as it will hit the likes of JLR hard.After brexit
I would have thought the government would want to give UK firms all the help it can.


----------



## KevC

I think it was initially brought in because cars were getting much more eco friendly with engine development and downsizing so they were missing out on lots of tax due to the same cars being liable for a lot less than the previous models. That's ok to rejig the scales a bit but I really object to the arbitrary 40k price tax. That extra amount might be a lot to someone who's only just scraping together enough to get a car in that price range but it's the same amount, and nothing, to someone paying 200k for a Ferrari! That doesn't seem fair.


----------



## What Steve Did

Build day was 5th September, got an update yesterday that the car has left Gyor and is on its way  very hopeful that I'll receive the car by the end of the month. Properly excited now.


----------



## ZephyR2

To you guys who are looking to get a new 17 plate yet avoid the April tax changes I would advise you to get your order in in early. Not sure how long a dealer will hold on to a car to get a new reg and it might be worth making that a secondary consideration.
Its not so much the dealers that get busy at certain times but the factory, the port in Emden and finally shipping from the port in UK. Around each new reg period these places get overwhelmed and extensive delays are normal, adding to the already lengthy projected delivery time.
With the road tax changes in April there will be another mad rush with thousands like yourselves (affecting all manufacturers) trying to get in quick. All of which will add to and extend further the backlogs that they would normally have in March.
If that wasn't bad enough there are various other delays in the factories throughout the VAG group as a result of certain suppliers not providing parts due to reduced quotas from VAG post dieselgate.
I would also expect a UK price rise soon due to the falling pound, maybe around October.
My advice is forget the 17 plate and just get your order in asap.


----------



## jryoung

What Steve Did said:


> Build day was 5th September, got an update yesterday that the car has left Gyor and is on its way  very hopeful that I'll receive the car by the end of the month. Properly excited now.


it will be more like 4 weeks or so before you actually get the car - it can sit at the docks in Germany for up to 2 weeks


----------



## What Steve Did

jryoung said:


> What Steve Did said:
> 
> 
> 
> Build day was 5th September, got an update yesterday that the car has left Gyor and is on its way  very hopeful that I'll receive the car by the end of the month. Properly excited now.
> 
> 
> 
> it will be more like 4 weeks or so before you actually get the car - it can sit at the docks in Germany for up to 2 weeks
Click to expand...

We shall see I guess, been lucky with previous 3 cars all having been shipped within a few days of arriving at the port.


----------



## KennyMac

My experience is its currently taking ages for cars to make it through ports.

Ordered 1.8 sport for the missus, but still in UK port after leaving QC on 22-Aug...

Left QC : 22-Aug
Left Gyor: 27-Aug
Left Emden: 02-Sep
Arrived UK: 03-Sep
Waiting for Transport: 06-Sep

Spoke to dealer and apparently its supposed to spend no more than 8 working days at port, but can take longer at new reg time... :-(

Can't stop checking that flipping tracker app an the moment. It's killing me...

(First post - long time lurker )


----------



## What Steve Did

KennyMac said:


> My experience is its currently taking ages for cars to make it through ports.


Ah thats not good, really hoping to get mine by the end of the month but doesn't sound hopeful now.


----------



## Toshiba

Could well be remedial work after transit.


----------



## KennyMac

Thanks for that 

I'll be making sure I give it a real close inspection when it final does get here.

Will post back when it finally makes it to the dealer.


----------



## What Steve Did

Had an update from the dealership that it's now at port in Emden awaiting shipping (online tracker hasn't updated yet).

Any way to gauge when it might ship based on shipping trackers?


----------



## raz373

Does anyone know how long it takes to get from Gyor to the port, I changed to status 30 on Tuesday, and nothing since?


----------



## waynej46

Mine is in Emden as well. Can anyone put my mind at rest and tell me roughly how long it takes to get from their across to the dealer??? 
I know it's 20 hours across to Grimsby on the ship but it's the length of time it takes to leave Emden really. Didn't realise how impatient I was. Lol


----------



## What Steve Did

raz373 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to get from Gyor to the port, I changed to status 30 on Tuesday, and nothing since?


Mine took 6 days to get from Gyor to the port (dealership told me it was at the port, took a few days for the tracker api to update after that)


----------



## What Steve Did

waynej46 said:


> Mine is in Emden as well. Can anyone put my mind at rest and tell me roughly how long it takes to get from their across to the dealer???
> I know it's 20 hours across to Grimsby on the ship but it's the length of time it takes to leave Emden really. Didn't realise how impatient I was. Lol


From what I can tell, it's up to two weeks sat at the port depending on the shipping schedule and demand.

Hopefully someone who's taken delivery recently can give an indication.


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> waynej46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in Emden as well. Can anyone put my mind at rest and tell me roughly how long it takes to get from their across to the dealer???
> I know it's 20 hours across to Grimsby on the ship but it's the length of time it takes to leave Emden really. Didn't realise how impatient I was. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> From what I can tell, it's up to two weeks sat at the port depending on the shipping schedule and demand.
> 
> Hopefully someone who's taken delivery recently can give an indication.
Click to expand...

My trouble is its that I don't know when it actually got to the port as it was on its way to another stealer and I didn't fancy waiting 3 months on a factory order. :-/


----------



## raz373

I imagine we wont see any movement until Monday now anyway, unless the ports work weekends. I still haven't hit status 36 yet. Got the ships ready on the tracker, just incase


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> I imagine we wont see any movement until Monday now anyway, unless the ports work weekends. I still haven't hit status 36 yet. Got the ships ready on the tracker, just incase


Ships are non stop mate. I worked in the merchant navy and I now work for ABP who run the port of Grimsby. When mine gets in I feel like popping across to see if i can see mine but I have a feeling it'll be like looking for a needle in a haystack. Lol


----------



## raz373

If you see a scuba blue sport coming through with the 20 spoke alloys... it'll be mine, I seem to be the only person to have ever specced them looking on auto trader. I am beginning to feel its a terrible mistake.


----------



## What Steve Did

raz373 said:


> If you see a scuba blue sport coming through with the 20 spoke alloys... it'll be mine, I seem to be the only person to have ever specced them looking on auto trader. I am beginning to feel its a terrible mistake.


I think they look stunning, might be a bit of a hard ride though, the TT is stiff as it is!


----------



## raz373

What Steve Did said:


> raz373 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you see a scuba blue sport coming through with the 20 spoke alloys... it'll be mine, I seem to be the only person to have ever specced them looking on auto trader. I am beginning to feel its a terrible mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look stunning, might be a bit of a hard ride though, the TT is stiff as it is!
Click to expand...

I think I may have caused confusion, still the 18inch rims, just in the 20 spoke V variety. Literally haven't seen another TT with them anywhere, might just be a my2017 addition?


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> If you see a scuba blue sport coming through with the 20 spoke alloys... it'll be mine, I seem to be the only person to have ever specced them looking on auto trader. I am beginning to feel its a terrible mistake.


Will do but there's thousands of cars passing through each week so it'll be a bit hard. Love those alloys. I wanted them but it was the only thing missing on the car I'm waiting for. Choice of waiting the full delivery time and paying £70 a month extra for the sake of a set of rims.


----------



## What Steve Did

Just checked the tracker and appears mine is on the boat already  getting close now!


----------



## raz373

What Steve Did said:


> Just checked the tracker and appears mine is on the boat already  getting close now!


I spoke to my dealer yesterday and they confirmed mine is at the port waiting, expected on one of the ships early this week. Must not be a massive wait, hoping to have mine for the second weekend on october.


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> What Steve Did said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked the tracker and appears mine is on the boat already  getting close now!
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to my dealer yesterday and they confirmed mine is at the port waiting, expected on one of the ships early this week. Must not be a massive wait, hoping to have mine for the second weekend on october.
Click to expand...

Raz has yours only just got to Emden? Mines been there a week at least already and my dealer hasn't a clue when I'll get it. They're guessing October which is really helpful. Lol


----------



## raz373

waynej46 said:


> raz373 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Steve Did said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked the tracker and appears mine is on the boat already  getting close now!
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to my dealer yesterday and they confirmed mine is at the port waiting, expected on one of the ships early this week. Must not be a massive wait, hoping to have mine for the second weekend on october.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raz has yours only just got to Emden? Mines been there a week at least already and my dealer hasn't a clue when I'll get it. They're guessing October which is really helpful. Lol
Click to expand...

It left the factory on Wednesday, arrived at the port by Friday, only just updated on the API however, but I was talking to him about tracking the ships, and he said it should be on one early this week. Then the typical 10 days UK transit. He said he would email me the ship once its loaded, so sounds like he knows whats going on. Or just taking a big risk putting a timescale on it. We will see, if he is wrong it will mean more freebies on collection


----------



## What Steve Did

Is it really 10 days from UK port to the dealership?


----------



## raz373

Thats what they quote, because its in the hands of the logistics company, just noted that my car is coming through TYNE as well, not Grimsby. And there is a Ship due to land from Emden there on the 22nd. So that must be the ship my dealer is thinking of. He probably hates me by now, bugging for information, not really worth it for him thanks to the 19% discount I managed to get


----------



## What Steve Did

According to the Audi workflow diagram (posted earlier in this thread) on there it's only meant to be 5 days between hitting the UK and delivery at the dealership, but I guess during new reg month there'll be a backlog.


----------



## waynej46

I know mine is coming through Grimsby and as I work for ABP who own the port and I sit at work planning all the ships coming in and out of Hull, just up the Humber from Grimsby. I see on our systems all the ships due over the next few days into all the ports on the Humber and where they're from so it's really painful seeing them arrive every day not actually knowing when mine's coming across or even if mine is on one of them. 
One of the guys I work with was 'nice' enough to send me a picture of the Ems Highway arriving from Emden today discharging cars. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## What Steve Did

waynej46 said:


> I know mine is coming through Grimsby and as I work for ABP who own the port and I sit at work planning all the ships coming in and out of Hull, just up the Humber from Grimsby. I see on our systems all the ships due over the next few days into all the ports on the Humber and where they're from so it's really painful seeing them arrive every day not actually knowing when mine's coming across or even if mine is on one of them.
> One of the guys I work with was 'nice' enough to send me a picture of the Ems Highway arriving from Emden today discharging cars. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Pretty sure mine was on that ship! Care to share the photo?


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> waynej46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know mine is coming through Grimsby and as I work for ABP who own the port and I sit at work planning all the ships coming in and out of Hull, just up the Humber from Grimsby. I see on our systems all the ships due over the next few days into all the ports on the Humber and where they're from so it's really painful seeing them arrive every day not actually knowing when mine's coming across or even if mine is on one of them.
> One of the guys I work with was 'nice' enough to send me a picture of the Ems Highway arriving from Emden today discharging cars. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Pretty sure mine was on that ship! Care to share the photo? 

Not sure if that's worked or not.


----------



## waynej46

Happy days it's worked. Think he was driving past at the time as he wasn't supposed to be at work I know that for sure.


----------



## What Steve Did

waynej46 said:


> Happy days it's worked. Think he was driving past at the time as he wasn't supposed to be at work I know that for sure.


Awesome! Always wondered how big those ships were in 'real life' !

Dealer has asked me to pop down to finalise the paperwork tomorrow so they're expecting delivery of mine this week


----------



## waynej46

So after being told when I ordered the car on the 10th that it was in Emden ready to be shipped across. I then was told on the 12th that the car was on it's way across to the UK. I found out on the 13th that was rubbish and that it was still in Emden. So I've waited with no access to My audi as it doesn't recognise my postcode with the order number, I rang customer service to find out that the car had only just arrived in Emden on the 13th!!!!! So therefore they're now saying that it's looking like the end of the week before being shipped across. Add another 2 weeks roughly to that 'till delivery. I've now gone from my dealers expected collection date being the end of this month to the 2nd week of next month.
If the dealer had been honest with me to start with I wouldn't mind but the only people I seam to be getting any sense out of is customer services. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## KennyMac

Mine's finally at the dealer  
Here's the JSON for my order history for those that like to compare notes...

orderHistory: [
{
orderStatus: "70",
statusDate: "2016-09-20T01:11:20+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "40",
statusDate: "2016-09-06T01:11:24+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "39",
statusDate: "2016-09-03T01:11:21+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "30",
statusDate: "2016-08-27T01:12:11+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "24",
statusDate: "2016-08-22T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "23",
statusDate: "2016-08-20T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "22",
statusDate: "2016-08-19T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "21",
statusDate: "2016-08-18T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "20",
statusDate: "2016-07-26T01:10:07+0100"
},
{
orderStatus: "10",
statusDate: "2016-07-05T01:07:37+0100"
}
],


----------



## What Steve Did

Can't believe it took them that long to get it from the uk port to the dealership Kenny! Must have been the backlog with new registrations at the start of the month.

Fingers crossed it won't take that long for mine!


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> Can't believe it took them that long to get it from the uk port to the dealership Kenny! Must have been the backlog with new registrations at the start of the month.
> 
> Fingers crossed it won't take that long for mine!


That was what I was thinking but only 11 days from leaving the factory to arriving into the UK? Bit strange that. Anyway one happy customer. I sent the dealer a snotty email but I'm sure when I FINALLY get mine all that will be forgotten about ( until I buy another one lol )


----------



## What Steve Did

Was 10 days for mine to the hit the UK once released from the factory....


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> Was 10 days for mine to the hit the UK once released from the factory....


Bloody hell!!! Mine left the factory in the 10th and it's still no nearer to getting to the UK and as the Ems Highway is on a jolly to Denmark and the Wesser Highway is only just getting to Grimsby it's looking like end of the week before mine gets anywhere nearer. Unless they stick another ship on the run which is a possibility. 
It's doing my bloody head in even more so now my brother has just said he's bought a brand new CRV and he's picking it up on Friday! He's told me mines delayed because they have to change all the plugs on the hair driers and straighteners which come with the car to UK ones. Lol


----------



## What Steve Did

It's funny, I was relatively patient when I knew the car was still out of the country but now I know it's in the country I'm having trouble waiting for it!

Didn't help that on the way home this evening I was behind a brand spanking new TT.


----------



## ZephyR2

Yeah I remember how the nearer it got to arriving the longer it seemed to take. The months waiting for it to be built were less stressful than the 10 days waiting for it to arrive from port.


----------



## What Steve Did

Dealer called, pick up on Tuesday next week apparently. The wait is almost over!


----------



## waynej46

Cool. Mines STILL in Emden. :-( If 10 days from the factory to the UK is about right it should be on a ship in the next couple of days.


----------



## raz373

Mine has just made it onto a ship today. If it clears in the U.K. Quickly and the dealer gets their hands on it it will be exactly 12 weeks from order to delivery. For those wondering current timescales


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> Mine has just made it onto a ship today. If it clears in the U.K. Quickly and the dealer gets their hands on it it will be exactly 12 weeks from order to delivery. For those wondering current timescales


Do you know when your car was released for shipping? Mines just released yesterday. 
Also the Wesser Highway is sat in Emden now leaving for Grimsby if yours is being shipped there.


----------



## What Steve Did

Well, my dealer is a bit of a cowboy it seems. He's told me to come and collect next Tuesday, yet I've spoken to the dealership today and they haven't actually had confirmation that my car will get to them this week.

I've booked leave from work for it which can't be changed now. I'm not happy.


----------



## waynej46

Really bad isn't it. I couldn't believe when customer services told me they'd made a mistake. Just hoping that it gets on the ship early. :-/


----------



## ZephyR2

Mention that all this will affect what you say to Audi CS when they do their customer satisfaction survey afterwards. That usually makes them sit up and take notice.


----------



## raz373

waynej46 said:



> raz373 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has just made it onto a ship today. If it clears in the U.K. Quickly and the dealer gets their hands on it it will be exactly 12 weeks from order to delivery. For those wondering current timescales
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when your car was released for shipping? Mines just released yesterday.
> Also the Wesser Highway is sat in Emden now leaving for Grimsby if yours is being shipped there.
Click to expand...

Was released for shipping last Friday, managed to make it on the first ship heading to Tyne, think I'm lucky I'm from the North, there doesn't seem to be quite the backlog.


----------



## 90TJM

When I ordered mine it was at the docks in Port of Tyne but still took 7 weeks until delivery.


----------



## waynej46

Every email I've sent into the sales guy I've CC'd the manager in. Up to now the manager hasn't even acknowledged any of them.


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> waynej46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raz373 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has just made it onto a ship today. If it clears in the U.K. Quickly and the dealer gets their hands on it it will be exactly 12 weeks from order to delivery. For those wondering current timescales
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know when your car was released for shipping? Mines just released yesterday.
> Also the Wesser Highway is sat in Emden now leaving for Grimsby if yours is being shipped there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was released for shipping last Friday, managed to make it on the first ship heading to Tyne, think I'm lucky I'm from the North, there doesn't seem to be quite the backlog.
Click to expand...

I'm in Hull so Tyne is only a couple of hours from me but Grimsby is only 45 mins away so it's going there. Sorry Raz when did yours get into Emden again?


----------



## raz373

It left gyor on the Wednesday, it basically got to the port and cleared same day


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> It left gyor on the Wednesday, it basically got to the port and cleared same day


For flip sake. Mine was 3 days in front of yours and not expecting it to get across till end of next week at the earliest! After being told I'd get it by end of September, it's now looking like end of October.


----------



## raz373

I assume a lot more cars go to Grimsby, therefore that might be why, I've been on the wait since mid July so I'd rather take your wait. False information is the most annoying thing though


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> I assume a lot more cars go to Grimsby, therefore that might be why, I've been on the wait since mid July so I'd rather take your wait. False information is the most annoying thing though


Sure is. There's on average a ship a day into Grimsby though. At the moment the Wesser Highway, Gran Caneria Car and Necker Highway are on the Grimsby Emden run. I have the joy of watching them in and out when I'm at work :-(


----------



## raz373

The YourAudi website did take about 5 or so hours to update to status 39 it being on a ship. I then asked my dealer what ship it was on, just got into tyne now. I am literally 10 minutes away from the port as I'm at work. But will have to wait another 2 weeks minimum until I go home to get it


----------



## What Steve Did

It'll probably take them that long to get it on a transporter anyway if mine is anything to go by...


----------



## waynej46

I've had it in my mind that the dealer has delayed mine to make his October deliver figures better. Or is that me thinking the worst. :roll:


----------



## raz373

Been speaking to my dealer this morning, even though its literally just arrived in the UK. (Not updated on yourAudi yet). He expects audi are trying to push through all of the september built cars. He actually expected it to be delivered and ready for me to collect on the 1st of October. Wish he hadn't told me that, as that is the one weekend I cant do. Prebooked for the 8th Now


----------



## waynej46

raz373 said:


> Been speaking to my dealer this morning, even though its literally just arrived in the UK. (Not updated on yourAudi yet). He expects audi are trying to push through all of the september built cars. He actually expected it to be delivered and ready for me to collect on the 1st of October. Wish he hadn't told me that, as that is the one weekend I cant do. Prebooked for the 8th Now


Audi Tyneside maybe. Audi Humber, not a chance. Lol. My dealer seams happy in doing bugger all. Might end him an email explaining how you've got yours in the UK even though it left the factory 3 days after mine, that's if you don't mind raz?
After 2 weeks I've finally got an email from Audi giving me my order number, which I've known for over a week, and saying I can access Your Audi. Tried it and yep it still doesn't work!


----------



## What Steve Did

Anyone know if the transporter companies deliver to the dealerships on the weekend?

Mine still hasn't moved from Grimsby so not likely to pick up Tuesday.


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> Anyone know if the transporter companies deliver to the dealerships on the weekend?
> 
> Mine still hasn't moved from Grimsby so not likely to pick up Tuesday.


Would have thought so. Sunday questionable but surly Saturday. Email your dealer sure they'll tell you what you want to hear even if it's not strictly the truth ;-)


----------



## What Steve Did

Just called, they've told me that they don't work weekends...


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> Just called, they've told me that they don't work weekends...


Oh joy :-/ Only one thing for it. Few jars tonight then time will pass on a blur. :lol:


----------



## What Steve Did

No update yet, as expected really. Audi customer services told me that the transporter companies do work through the weekend but the dealership disagrees so that's just another miscommunication to add to the list.


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> No update yet, as expected really. Audi customer services told me that the transporter companies do work through the weekend but the dealership disagrees so that's just another miscommunication to add to the list.


I'm having exactly the same problem Steve. Incorrect information. Even from customer services though. Thursday CS told me the car had been released on the Wednesday the 21st and it can take 10-15 working days to get to the UK. On Friday I spoke again to CS, even the same women, and all of a sudden she was saying it will be in the UK by the 5th October which is just 2 weeks from the release date! I've given up to be honest. It'll be here when it gets here.


----------



## What Steve Did

Yeah that's probably the best approach to be honest. They might as well not have a tracking system.


----------



## waynej46

Saying that I think an email to Audi UK is on the cards.


----------



## What Steve Did

Spoke to the head of business this morning at the Audi dealership, someone who I've known for a long time now.

Basically the salesman shouldn't have promised me delivery tomorrow, basically they just don't know when the car will turn up - could be this week or next.

Lesson learnt- never listen to a word the salesman says.


----------



## ZephyR2

When I was getting close to delivery my salesman gave me some rough timescales about how long these things normally take but admitted that he couldn't give me a firm date for collection until it actually arrives at their dealership. A bit frustrating but at least he was honest and didn't give me false hopes.
In fact on the morning when it did arrive with them he sent me this short video of it all wrapped up on the transporter.


----------



## What Steve Did

Yeah my biggest gripe is the salesman promised a delivery date when he shouldn't have.

Zephyr - how long was yours sat at the UK port for before delivery to the dealer?


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> Yeah my biggest gripe is the salesman promised a delivery date when he shouldn't have.


Same as me. Promised a lot and told a lot for it all to be a load of horse crap!


----------



## ZephyR2

What Steve Did said:


> Yeah my biggest gripe is the salesman promised a delivery date when he shouldn't have.
> 
> Zephyr - how long was yours sat at the UK port for before delivery to the dealer?


Think it was a good 10 days before it reached the dealer. On the other hand it wasn't long waiting at Emden. So maybe swings and roundabouts.


----------



## KevC

I just got notification that my TTS order has been placed with the factory. Roll on March


----------



## What Steve Did

The saga continues... dealer called again a few minutes ago, the car will be on the transporter tomorrow for delivery to the dealership tomorrow afternoon. So they've said I can pick it up at 17:30 tomorrow as long as its in early enough to complete the PDI, otherwise it'll be Wednesday.

We'll see. I won't hold my breath!


----------



## waynej46

I've had an email saying my car is in Grimsby, still on the boat waiting to be discharged. I have my doubts as the ship that was in today from Emden sailed at 1400 this afternoon. I'll let him off though as I know computers can be slow to update. He has said there's a back log with cars that have been promised to customers this month. He's said 'it still may be a few days' so god knows how long that is. All I'm glad with is that it's in the UK after sitting in Emden for just shy of 2 weeks.


----------



## ZephyR2

What Steve Did said:


> The saga continues... dealer called again a few minutes ago, the car will be on the transporter tomorrow for delivery to the dealership tomorrow afternoon. So they've said I can pick it up at 17:30 tomorrow as long as its in early enough to complete the PDI, otherwise it'll be Wednesday.
> 
> We'll see. I won't hold my breath!


If I was you I'd tell them you'll pick it up Wednesday. You don't want them rushing PDI and missing something just for the sake of another day.


----------



## What Steve Did

Yep that's basically what I've said, I'll be down Wednesday afternoon to collect.


----------



## Edinburra

What Steve Did said:


> Yep that's basically what I've said, I'll be down Wednesday afternoon to collect.


Why not wait until Saturday the 1st October? From a VED point you'll have a full 12 months.


----------



## What Steve Did

Edinburra said:


> What Steve Did said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's basically what I've said, I'll be down Wednesday afternoon to collect.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not wait until Saturday the 1st October? From a VED point you'll have a full 12 months.
Click to expand...

Because I'm away for two weeks from Saturday and I'd like to take the TT


----------



## What Steve Did

Well.... dealer pulled out all the stops and I picked up my TT at 5pm today! They basically took it off the transporter and straight into PDI.

Loving it!!


----------



## waynej46

What Steve Did said:


> Well.... dealer pulled out all the stops and I picked up my TT at 5pm today! They basically took it off the transporter and straight into PDI.
> 
> Loving it!!


Happy days mate. Finely  Fingers crossed mine won't be too long away. Strange how I sent a complaint to Audi UK and all of a sudden my car has arrived in Grimsby and I have access to Your Audi!!!! Strange that isn't it. Lol


----------



## What Steve Did

Haha yeah amazing how that works! Shouldn't be too much longer for you now mate.


----------



## raz373

Been hinted by my dealer that my car will be with them tomorrow, so thats like 3 days before it left the port, excluding the weekend. Hasn't updated on Youraudi yet however. I have been able to pick my registration, all getting more real now.


----------



## waynej46

Now been told that my car is at the back of the que with transport as the transport company is trying to get a load of cars they promised to customers before the end of September, to them. Basically the dealer is ringing them again on Monday. Only a week after it arrived in Grimsby. Wouldn't mind but it's about half hour away! I smell bull. Sent customer services an email and haven't even had a reply and that was on Sunday. First Audi and as things stand, last Audi.


----------



## pearceshaun

Hi All,

I've just been told my car is on the ship, had more than a 2 week wait at the port in Germany which was pretty frustrating. Been told by the dealer its on its way to sheerness. Has anyone else just received theirs from the same port, just wondering how long I have to wait now... My current order timelines are:

{
"orderStatus": "39",
"statusDate": "2016-10-09T01:01:12+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus": "30",
"statusDate": "2016-09-23T01:01:27+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus": "24",
"statusDate": "2016-09-19T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus": "23",
"statusDate": "2016-09-17T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus": "22",
"statusDate": "2016-09-16T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus": "21",
"statusDate": "2016-09-15T00:00:00+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus": "20",
"statusDate": "2016-09-02T01:01:28+0100"
},
{
"orderStatus": "10",
"statusDate": "2016-08-10T01:01:33+0100"


----------



## Gulliver

I have been waiting patiently for my Audi TTS for nigh on 3 months now, it is my first ever new car and it apparently is in quality control now. 

Can any of you knowledgeable guys out there give me an idea when I can get my hands on it please?


----------



## waynej46

Gulliver said:


> I have been waiting patiently for my Audi TTS for nigh on 3 months now, it is my first ever new car and it apparently is in quality control now.
> 
> Can any of you knowledgeable guys out there give me an idea when I can get my hands on it please?


My S Line left the factory in the 10th of last month and I picked it up last Wednesday. If that helps.


----------



## Gulliver

waynej46 said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting patiently for my Audi TTS for nigh on 3 months now, it is my first ever new car and it apparently is in quality control now.
> 
> Can any of you knowledgeable guys out there give me an idea when I can get my hands on it please?
> 
> 
> 
> My S Line left the factory in the 10th of last month and I picked it up last Wednesday. If that helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks very much, I was figuring on about 3 weeks so I reckon it should be with me first week in November


----------



## pearceshaun

Gulliver said:


> waynej46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting patiently for my Audi TTS for nigh on 3 months now, it is my first ever new car and it apparently is in quality control now.
> 
> Can any of you knowledgeable guys out there give me an idea when I can get my hands on it please?
> 
> 
> 
> My S Line left the factory in the 10th of last month and I picked it up last Wednesday. If that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks very much, I was figuring on about 3 weeks so I reckon it should be with me first week in November
Click to expand...

I think mine may be a litter longer than the 3 weeks - Mine left the factory on the 23rd Sept (order status 30) and didn't show as on a ship until 9th Oct (Order status 39) - Hopefully it wont take as long on the UK side...


----------



## The Hemulen

Blimey, quoted April or May 2017 for new TTS Roadster order. I was kind of expecting Marchish but wasn't expecting that sort of timescale :?


----------



## aw159130

Audi's build estimates do seem pretty ludicrous for a mass market manufacturer. I ordered my TTS roadster back in mid March. At the time the dealer's estimate was that it would be available by June. When they came to order it on their system (I was dealing with the fleet division so the initial order was taken by hand), it came back with a build date end of July.

They then told me they had acquired another build slot for May but when they updated the spec to mine that slot then moved back to the end of July again. Watching it on yourAudi, it then moved forward a couple of weeks, moved back a week, disappeared completely, reappeared, and then moved back to the end of November, forward again to mid August and then eventually got built last week of July!

So it would seem that if they are now quoting you April or May, you can expect to receive the car anytime between February and October.

Good luck :twisted:


----------



## ttsvern17

Just checked with my dealer (Peterborough Audi). Apparently lead times are different for coupe and roadster. Coupe currently at 12 - 15 weeks. Waiting to submit my order for a new TTS but the finance system won't currently allow it (presumably due to all the recent spec changes) but expected to be soon - they've contacted VWFS to chase!


----------



## ZephyR2

Is the lead time for a roadster more or less than that?

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## ttsvern17

More for a roadster apparently (didn't check how long though as I'm ordering a coupe - sorry)


----------



## KevC

Mine's ready early.
VERY early.

I think because it was Sepang blue and they've stopped that colour on the TT, they've pushed all the orders up to get them out the way on the production line.

I was expecting it in March but it'll be ready in 2-3 weeks!

In one way it's a shame as I wanted a 17 reg but it saves me needing an MOT on my Scirocco which could cost me £40 or £400, you never quite know. But I'm not sure I fancy it sitting around for 4 months until March. I might see if the dealer can sweeten things a bit for me taking it early.


----------



## robes

KevC said:


> Mine's ready early.
> VERY early.
> 
> I think because it was Sepang blue and they've stopped that colour on the TT, they've pushed all the orders up to get them out the way on the production line.
> 
> I was expecting it in March but it'll be ready in 2-3 weeks!
> 
> In one way it's a shame as I wanted a 17 reg but it saves me needing an MOT on my Scirocco which could cost me £40 or £400, you never quite know. But I'm not sure I fancy it sitting around for 4 months until March. I might see if the dealer can sweeten things a bit for me taking it early.


A little while ago I was going to ask you what your build week was as I've ordered a TTS for March delivery, and was starting to get nervous as I haven't got a build slot yet. Same reason as you - I don't want it registered in April!! But if yours has arrived this quick then maybe I don't need to worry too much yet. We wanted sepang, but by the time I ordered we had to stump up for Ara blue instead...


----------



## KevC

robes said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's ready early.
> VERY early.
> 
> I think because it was Sepang blue and they've stopped that colour on the TT, they've pushed all the orders up to get them out the way on the production line.
> 
> I was expecting it in March but it'll be ready in 2-3 weeks!
> 
> In one way it's a shame as I wanted a 17 reg but it saves me needing an MOT on my Scirocco which could cost me £40 or £400, you never quite know. But I'm not sure I fancy it sitting around for 4 months until March. I might see if the dealer can sweeten things a bit for me taking it early.
> 
> 
> 
> A little while ago I was going to ask you what your build week was as I've ordered a TTS for March delivery, and was starting to get nervous as I haven't got a build slot yet. Same reason as you - I don't want it registered in April!! But if yours has arrived this quick then maybe I don't need to worry too much yet. We wanted sepang, but by the time I ordered we had to stump up for Ara blue instead...
Click to expand...

I placed the order on Sept 14th with 'March delivery' written on the order form. They actually sent the order to Audi on the 26th. It was allocated a build date of the week beginning Oct 17th but it was actually built a week before that, I suspect because the colour was dropped. If I'd just chosen white I don't think it would have been built yet. I must admit, at the time I thought he'd placed the order way too early because I had really impressed upon the salesman that I wanted it in March and he said fine, he'd order it around November, so I was quite surprised to see the order notification come through so quickly.

It took 4 days to build, 3-4 days in quality control and has had a status of 'it has left Ingolstadt' since Oct 21st. The dealer emailed me yesterday to say I could have it at the end of November.

On that basis I don't think you'll have much waiting time to get it before the April tax hike. Start to finish for me is going to be just short of 3 months.

In some ways I'm annoyed because I only change my cars every 8 years or so and I was looking forward to a 17 reg in March but the pros are too big not to take it now. I should be a little better off not needing an MOT for an unknown cost, my car won't tip over 60k miles or a new year which will hit the value a little bit and I won't have to drive like a granny for much longer 

In some ways I'm lucky I ordered when I did as I prefer the slightly darker Sepang to the Ara, but that's just a personal choice. I'm sure yours will look stunning too. So here I'm am, 5-ish weeks and counting!


----------



## robes

I see you've updated your signature...  Not a long wait now. Thanks for your details time-frame breakdown - very interesting. When we looking to order, the sales chap said that they would stop Sepang blue in week 40-something, and I wondered what happened to existing orders, whether they would change to Ara, but looks like Sepang cars have just jumped to the front of the queue!
I'm still a bit worried about Ara blue as we really wanted Sepang, but for various reasons we don't want a new car before March. Other half is worried that Ara blue is too light and is worried it will be 'Peugeot blue' - so I'm hoping it's not too light. It's VERY difficult to find an Ara blue car that we can go and visit...


----------



## KevC

Yeah I thought I might as well change the sig 

My dealer never mentioned anything about sepang coming to an end but to be fair they may not have known at that point.

I wonder if your local garage can get an Ara swatch to look at? Mine had an audisport section with all the fancy wheels and fabrics on the wall along with metal plates with the exotic colours on. Surely they could get one of those from another dealer. I think it's only been available on the R8 so you might be hard pushed to find a car to look at. Sometimes the pictures don't do these things justice.


----------



## ROBH49

robes said:


> I see you've updated your signature...  Not a long wait now. Thanks for your details time-frame breakdown - very interesting. When we looking to order, the sales chap said that they would stop Sepang blue in week 40-something, and I wondered what happened to existing orders, whether they would change to Ara, but looks like Sepang cars have just jumped to the front of the queue!
> I'm still a bit worried about Ara blue as we really wanted Sepang, but for various reasons we don't want a new car before March. Other half is worried that Ara blue is too light and is worried it will be 'Peugeot blue' - so I'm hoping it's not too light. It's VERY difficult to find an Ara blue car that we can go and visit...


Hi robes I`m not shore where about in the country you live but Cheshire oaks Audi have an R8 V10 Plus in Ara blue just out side the front of their showroom. If this helps looks very good on that car but its quite a lot lighter than Sepang blue, looks more like Kingfisher blue to me if I`m being honest.


----------



## robes

ROBH49 said:


> robes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've updated your signature...  Not a long wait now. Thanks for your details time-frame breakdown - very interesting. When we looking to order, the sales chap said that they would stop Sepang blue in week 40-something, and I wondered what happened to existing orders, whether they would change to Ara, but looks like Sepang cars have just jumped to the front of the queue!
> I'm still a bit worried about Ara blue as we really wanted Sepang, but for various reasons we don't want a new car before March. Other half is worried that Ara blue is too light and is worried it will be 'Peugeot blue' - so I'm hoping it's not too light. It's VERY difficult to find an Ara blue car that we can go and visit...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi robes I`m not shore where about in the country you live but Cheshire oaks Audi have an R8 V10 Plus in Ara blue just out side the front of their showroom. If this helps looks very good on that car but its quite a lot lighter than Sepang blue, looks more like Kingfisher blue to me if I`m being honest.
Click to expand...

Thanks ROBH49. I'm in Wiltshire... Think I'll have to check out a dealer colour swatch and possibly travel to look at an R8 (maybe a test drive is in order just to make sure of the colour in different location/lights?!). I hope it's not too much lighter than Sepang otherwise the other half will be very grumpy...


----------



## ROBH49

Hi robes all I can say is your wife isn't going to be happy as it`s quite a lot lighter than Sepang, but in my honest opinion I like it but I can`t talk for your wife mate. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevC

Is Ara like the light electric blue you could get on the previous gen mini cooper?

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTc5WDEwMjQ= ... x/$_86.JPG


----------



## ROBH49

KevC said:


> Is Ara like the light electric blue you could get on the previous gen mini cooper?
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTc5WDEwMjQ= ... x/$_86.JPG


Yeah that's not far off the mark.


----------



## Quizzical

Pics...

http://www.caricos.com/cars/a/audi/2015 ... 080/1.html


----------



## 4433allanr

I wonder what the thinking was behind removing a popular colour?


----------



## waynej46

Now mines here I feel slightly lost as to what I can do. Spent ages watching it move and now I can sit and look at it on my drive. Lol


----------



## steamcake

I ordered Oct 11th for March delivery. Received and email this morning telling me it goes into build 21st November and dealer follower up with an email saying I can probably have it before Christmas. Its a TTS in Daytona grey so don't think its just the Sepang ones getting pushed through quickly as mines going to be 3 months ahead of what they said originally!

I think I'm still going to ask them to keep it in storage or whatever until March though as it was my yearly bonus that comes in March that was going to pay that initial deposit! Not sure how I can come up with the cash before... credit card? :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2

steamcake said:


> I ordered Oct 11th for March delivery. Received and email this morning telling me it goes into build 21st November and dealer follower up with an email saying I can probably have it before Christmas. Its a TTS in Daytona grey so don't think its just the Sepang ones getting pushed through quickly as mines going to be 3 months ahead of what they said originally!
> 
> I think I'm still going to ask them to keep it in storage or whatever until March though as it was my yearly bonus that comes in March that was going to pay that initial deposit! Not sure how I can come up with the cash before... credit card? :roll:


If you do ask them to do that watch that it doesn't affect the value of your trade-in, if you have one.


----------



## KevC

What a bummer.

I agree about the trade in value. When I was pitching for March they were (understandably) reluctant to give me a price 6 months ahead of when I was going to take the car. They wanted me to take it back in January to secure a price for the trade in March. They also won't take it with less than 3 months MOT left.


----------



## blaird03

steamcake said:


> I ordered Oct 11th for March delivery. Received and email this morning telling me it goes into build 21st November and dealer follower up with an email saying I can probably have it before Christmas. Its a TTS in Daytona grey so don't think its just the Sepang ones getting pushed through quickly as mines going to be 3 months ahead of what they said originally!
> 
> I think I'm still going to ask them to keep it in storage or whatever until March though as it was my yearly bonus that comes in March that was going to pay that initial deposit! Not sure how I can come up with the cash before... credit card? :roll:


Interest free credit card - make minimum payments and pay off at bonus time - doesn't cost you anymore


----------



## robes

I ordered an R8 in ara blue as there weren't any to visit nearby. I think the other half approves of the colour so that's a relief...


----------



## steamcake

KevC said:


> What a bummer.
> 
> I agree about the trade in value. When I was pitching for March they were (understandably) reluctant to give me a price 6 months ahead of when I was going to take the car. They wanted me to take it back in January to secure a price for the trade in March. They also won't take it with less than 3 months MOT left.


Why would it affect the trade in value? Just making sure by trade in you mean the balloon payment?

All my figures I agreed on when purchasing were based on me taking the car in March (another reason being it will be on the 17 plate, If it took it before it would still be on 66 plate) so surely they cant change them?


----------



## KevC

No, we mean if you are trading a car in to get the TT, what they value it at now might be different to when you collect as it's so far in advance.


----------



## steamcake

Ah, thanks Kev! No trade in, have my mk2 TTS up for sale privately now, dealership wouldn't give me anywhere near what I would have taken for it


----------



## KevC

Mine's on the ferry!
Woo


----------



## Edinburra

KevC said:


> Mine's on the ferry!
> Woo


Can I ask when you ordered yours and when it left the factory?
I've been waiting for mine since it left the factory on 17 Oct 2016 and have heard nothing since. I'm disappointed that it's taking so long and have heard nothing from the dealer. I don't think it's my place to chase them after all I'm only the customer.


----------



## KevC

I posted it all on the previous page.
viewtopic.php?p=7491577#p7491577


----------



## KevC

On the 'youraudi' page, get your order number and put it and the end of this to replace the *'s
https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/********

That will give you the dates of all the build stages.

If you paste it in to this site and select format at the top you'll get a more readable version
http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/

I think I'm right in saying that....
Stage 30 means it has left the factory.
38 is at the docks
39 is on the ferry
40 is in the UK/on the way to the dealer


----------



## Edinburra

KevC said:


> On the 'youraudi' page, get your order number and put it and the end of this to replace the *'s
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/********
> 
> That will give you the dates of all the build stages.
> 
> If you paste it in to this site and select format at the top you'll get a more readable version
> http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/
> 
> Thanks for your help, unfortunately, it does not work for me all I get is "This page is unavailable" on both sites. I'll just have to be patient and wait until I'm called.


----------



## migzy

Just arrived in the UK, dealer has said delivery for the 24th. So fingers crossed maybe earlier 

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## KevC

Edinburra said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the 'youraudi' page, get your order number and put it and the end of this to replace the *'s
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/********
> 
> That will give you the dates of all the build stages.
> 
> If you paste it in to this site and select format at the top you'll get a more readable version
> http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/
> 
> Thanks for your help, unfortunately, it does not work for me all I get is "This page is unavailable" on both sites. I'll just have to be patient and wait until I'm called.
Click to expand...

You should be able to get your build profile up if you do this with _your_ number at the end. It's the 8 digit order reference number. Copy the link, paste it in to the browser, edit the number and then press enter.
https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/12345678

That gives you a page full of gubbins like this with the order status points on it

"orderStatus":"39","deliveryDealerCode":"00205","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-11-02T01:02:10+0000"},{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-10-20T01:02:20+0100"},{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-10-17T00:00:00+0100"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-10-15T00:00:00+0100"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-10-14T00:00:00+0100"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-10-13T00:00:00+0100"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-09-30T01:03:09+0100"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-09-21T08:02:34+0100"}],"vehicleData":{"make":"Audi","model":"TTS Coupé","modelVariant":"2.0 TFSI quattro"


----------



## migzy

I get the following if i try the link

HTTP Status 403 - Access denied.

type Status report

message Access denied.

description Access to the specified resource has been forbidden.


----------



## Edinburra

migzy said:


> I get the following if i try the link
> 
> HTTP Status 403 - Access denied.
> 
> type Status report
> 
> message Access denied.
> 
> description Access to the specified resource has been forbidden.


+1


----------



## Edinburra

KevC said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevC said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the 'youraudi' page, get your order number and put it and the end of this to replace the *'s
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/********
> 
> That will give you the dates of all the build stages.
> 
> If you paste it in to this site and select format at the top you'll get a more readable version
> http://jsonviewer.stack.hu/
> 
> Thanks for your help, unfortunately, it does not work for me all I get is "This page is unavailable" on both sites. I'll just have to be patient and wait until I'm called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You should be able to get your build profile up if you do this with _your_ number at the end. It's the 8 digit order reference number. Copy the link, paste it in to the browser, edit the number and then press enter.
https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-api/services/v1/orders/12345678

Thanks again for your help, I've finally got it. 
Still at the docks in Emden. I live in hope.


----------



## KevC

migzy said:


> I get the following if i try the link
> 
> HTTP Status 403 - Access denied.
> 
> type Status report
> 
> message Access denied.
> 
> description Access to the specified resource has been forbidden.


That's because you need to put your order number at the end to replace the stars.


----------



## migzy

yeh did that as per your instructions and get denied

ta

migzy


----------



## migzy

right worked out why the link didn't work.

The order number that you get from audi is different to the online one.

So to get you online one, login to youraudi and click on your order and you see the number on the end of the web address

e.g https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraud ... r/*6*2*7*1

mines at order status 40 and has just arrived in the UK, dealer said delivery by 42

cheers

migzy


----------



## migzy

Shame you can't tell that tyres are on it by the info
subParentLabel": "Other",
"productId": "MREIHZ1",
"name": "Tyres 245/35 R19",
"displayable": true,
"standard": false

Good thing is it shows your vin number so I can register on my audi.com

Ta

Migzy


----------



## KevC

Glad you got it working.
Mine's still on 39. I think it's at the docks in Grimsby though cos I tracked the ship over yesterday (the only one heading this way from Emden) and it headed back today. I guess it just hasn't been logged yet.


----------



## ZephyR2

KevC said:


> Glad you got it working.
> Mine's still on 39. I think it's at the docks in Grimsby though cos I tracked the ship over yesterday (the only one heading this way from Emden) and it headed back today. I guess it just hasn't been logged yet.


Think you've got to throw a 6 first to get out of the docks. :lol:


----------



## KevC

:lol:

If not, the ship sails again tomorrow night with another load!


----------



## KevC

By the way, I worked out why the links weren't working. You have to have logged in to 'yourAudi' first to then give you session permission to see the output of the order number. It worked for me because I was already logged in to get my order number. If I try it logged out I get the same error you were seeing.


----------



## ZephyR2

KevC said:


> By the way, I worked out why the links weren't working. You have to have logged in to 'yourAudi' first to then give you session permission to see the output of the order number. It worked for me because I was already logged in to get my order number. If I try it logged out I get the same error you were seeing.


Ah yes. I remember this now. You have to log in to yourAudi on the normal web site first and then go to that link.


----------



## KevC

My status hasn't changed so I get the feeling it missed the boat a couple of days ago. The next one is full and waiting in the docks ready to leave at 8am tomorrow so hopefully my status will go to 40 by Monday.


----------



## KevC

Woo! Status 40 

I'm hoping I can get it by the 16th because I have a go to North Wales that day from Oxford so I can get a good way in to the 500 mile run in period.


----------



## Reasty

Ordered my TTS roadster stronic black edition on 31/10/16 and have been quoted a dealer delivery date of 20/2/17,I hope it's sooner as I might of died of anticipation and excitement by then!!!


----------



## migzy

Number plate chosen today and registered with dvla, not long now 

Migzy


----------



## GavinE

Collected car last week  
Still showing status 40 on the YourAudi website.

S Line Coupe, TDI Ultra

Here was my timeline which may be of use to someone:

{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-10-25T01:01:54+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-10-22T01:02:58+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-10-04T01:02:03+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-10-03T00:00:00+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-10-01T00:00:00+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-09-30T00:00:00+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-09-29T00:00:00+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-09-16T01:02:58+0100"},
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-08-06T02:02:36+0100"}

The original build week was the 17th October, but this came forward 3 weeks in total.


----------



## Edinburra

Have reached Order Status 40   and here's how

orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-11-08
orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-11-04
orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-10-14
orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-10-10
orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-10-08
orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-10-07
orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-10-06
orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-09-24
orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-08-25

I was told, on ordering that the car would be ready October/November and thought perhaps I would get it on the 1st November, given that it left the factory on the 14 October. However, it may be that the 15th November is more likely. 
Waiting, though not necessarily patiently. :-| :-|


----------



## KevC

We all seem to be staggered by a couple of days 

Here's my tracker info

"orderStatus": "40","statusDate": "2016-11-05
"orderStatus": "39","statusDate": "2016-11-02
"orderStatus": "30","statusDate": "2016-10-20
"orderStatus": "24","statusDate": "2016-10-17
"orderStatus": "23","statusDate": "2016-10-15
"orderStatus": "22","statusDate": "2016-10-14
"orderStatus": "21","statusDate": "2016-10-13
"orderStatus": "20","statusDate": "2016-09-30
"orderStatus": "10","statusDate": "2016-09-21


----------



## KevC

Ooo mine's gone to status 60. I think that's transit to the dealer


----------



## migzy

Mines arrived at the dealer , sales guy says should be ready early next week

Migzy


----------



## KevC

I'm just hoping mine will be ready by Tuesday as if it's not I can't pick it up until the week after.


----------



## KevC

Collection arranged for the afternoon of the 21st.  
It's going to be a long 11 days!!


----------



## migzy

Picking mine up Tuesday

proper excited 

Migzy


----------



## Reasty

migzy said:


> Picking mine up Tuesday
> 
> proper excited
> 
> Migzy


So jelious,I ordered my TTS roadster end of October and have been told end of Feb so bloody ages to wait,ill of died of anticipation by then!!!


----------



## Edinburra

It has arrived at the dealers. I have confirmed that and now will collect on Saturday 19th November 2016. Provided I can exchange my cherished plate by then!


----------



## Whaleblue

Couple of questions.

1. Can anyone who's recently gone/going through the process tell me if there were significant differences between their original allocated build date, and the actual build date that occurred?

2. Does anyone know how quickly the car can be registered in the process?

Both questions relate to the fact that I have a TTS with a 2017 week 12 build date which will likely be hit with the car tax changes.


----------



## Gulliver

Whaleblue said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> 1. Can anyone who's recently gone/going through the process tell me if there were significant differences between their original allocated build date, and the actual build date that occurred?
> 
> 2. Does anyone know how quickly the car can be registered in the process?
> 
> Both questions relate to the fact that I have a TTS with a 2017 week 12 build date which will likely be hit with the car tax changes.


If your build week is week 12 I would think it highly unlikely you will get the car prior to the tax cut off. Mine took another 3.5 weeks from being built to arrival at the dealers.

Week 12 seems to be a long wait have you tried getting another slot with the dealer or trying a different dealer.


----------



## KevC

Mine was built one week early.
I think the allocation is largely down to the dealer and when they put the order in.

Seems a little odd to me that your order is being set for week 12. I only placed my order in September and it was being built 4-5 weeks after that. Seems strange to me that the best they can offer you is still 16+ weeks away.


----------



## Whaleblue

My understanding is that the slot might well move forward, but it's all in Audi's hands and spec plays a part - i.e. I believe that slot would have been allocated for my specific spec on the day I ordered regardless of which dealer it was ordered through.


----------



## ZephyR2

There can be significant differences from your initial build date if you have specified certain options. The brochure warns you about this.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Whaleblue

ZephyR2 said:


> There can be significant differences from your initial build date if you have specified certain options. The brochure warns you about this.


Does it say in which way the significant differences tend to go? Does it mention any particular options? I would look, but I'm away from home.

Although my spec is quite extensive, there's nothing particularly unusual within it (I don't think?!).


----------



## ZephyR2

It says it could delay your build. Mine went from 3 months to 5 month - probably because of the grey leather.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Whaleblue

Ah, OK thanks for the input. Well, I'll just have to wait and see.

I chose black leather, so perhaps there's hope!


----------



## ZephyR2

Yeah black should be ok. It's more the less common options and special paint jobs that knock the build back.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## blaird03

TTS ordered yesterday.
Dealer just informed my of build week 2 - so be with me before April 1 as request.   
Order had a few options, including extended Express Red leather,


----------



## Daz

I'm getting the extended leather in red, but the options list details the instrument cover (above the display) as extended leather but on all the cars I've seen the cover is in black?

Or is the instrument cover something else?


----------



## blaird03

Daz said:


> I'm getting the extended leather in red, but the options list details the instrument cover (above the display) as extended leather but on all the cars I've seen the cover is in black?
> 
> Or is the instrument cover something else?


Assume it is the centre console, and not the instrument panel.


----------



## Whaleblue

blaird03 said:


> TTS ordered yesterday.
> Dealer just informed my of build week 2 - so be with me before April 1 as request.
> Order had a few options, including extended Express Red leather,


Hmm, wonder why mine is so much later, ordered a few days earlier?

Maybe it's the Nano Grey...


----------



## Reasty

Whaleblue said:


> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTS ordered yesterday.
> Dealer just informed my of build week 2 - so be with me before April 1 as request.
> Order had a few options, including extended Express Red leather,
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, wonder why mine is so much later, ordered a few days earlier?
> 
> Maybe it's the Nano Grey...
Click to expand...

My TTS roadster is nano grey,I ordered October 31st with a expected dealer delivery date of 20 Feb 2017


----------



## Whaleblue

Reasty said:


> Whaleblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blaird03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTS ordered yesterday.
> Dealer just informed my of build week 2 - so be with me before April 1 as request.
> Order had a few options, including extended Express Red leather,
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, wonder why mine is so much later, ordered a few days earlier?
> 
> Maybe it's the Nano Grey...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My TTS roadster is nano grey,I ordered October 31st with a expected dealer delivery date of 20 Feb 2017
Click to expand...

Has the build date changed at all since the order went live on YourAudi?

My build date is 6th March, so incredibly tight for March registration - in reality I suspect it would need to move forward by at least a couple of weeks to make it.


----------



## steamcake

migzy said:


> Number plate chosen today and registered with dvla, not long now
> 
> Migzy


You picked your own number plate? I didn't know you could do this :idea:

A standard one... **66 *** or something? Or a private one?

Mine was ordered Oct 11th, was told March delivery but it was in transit as of yesterday according to youraudi and dealer says I can have it by Christmas, so my build was brought massively forward.


----------



## KevC

steamcake said:


> migzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number plate chosen today and registered with dvla, not long now
> 
> Migzy
> 
> 
> 
> You picked your own number plate? I didn't know you could do this :idea:
> 
> A standard one... **66 *** or something? Or a private one?
> 
> Mine was ordered Oct 11th, was told March delivery but it was in transit as of yesterday according to youraudi and dealer says I can have it by Christmas, so my build was brought massively forward.
Click to expand...

Dealers have a list of plates they can assign to your car. If you want them to see if they have particular initials available on their list, you can ask. I wanted something with a K at the end but he didn't have any so he chose me a T with a double letter as they always sound a bit more catchy 

If it's left the factory you're probably about 3-4 weeks from delivery.


----------



## ZephyR2

They certainly seem to be banging out the TTSs with much reduced timeframes. I wonder if that is with the tax changes in 2017 in mind. 
I also wonder if that is at the expense of all other sub-£40k orders.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Prozone

Hi Guys, how do you get this sort of information from yourAudi?
Would like to monitor it for my order!



> orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-11-08
> orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-11-04
> orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-10-14
> orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-10-10
> orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-10-08
> orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-10-07
> orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-10-06
> orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-09-24
> orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-08-25


----------



## Prozone

Got it, apologies!

{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-11-23T01:06:39+0000"},

{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-11-10T01:06:12+0000"},

{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-10-26T01:19:06+0100"}],


----------



## Reasty

Had an update from Audi today to say my TTS roadster is due to be built on week 3,so 16-22nd of January 2017 so hopefully should still be on track to get it in February I hope


----------



## ttsvern17

An update on my order timescales - order went in on 24th October and checking today its on the boat on the way to the UK already. Mine's an Ara TTS coupe so don't think any specific colours or specs are being pushed through more than others?


----------



## KevC

ttsvern17 said:


> An update on my order timescales - order went in on 24th October and checking today its on the boat on the way to the UK already. Mine's an Ara TTS coupe so don't think any specific colours or specs are being pushed through more than others?


I ordered just about 5 weeks before you (sepang TTS) and collected 3 weeks ago so you'll take delivery about 5 weeks after me. Looks like the order time frames are still running pretty much the same.


----------



## Prozone

ttsvern17 said:


> An update on my order timescales - order went in on 24th October and checking today its on the boat on the way to the UK already. Mine's an Ara TTS coupe so don't think any specific colours or specs are being pushed through more than others?


I think the TTS is being pushed through. Ordered a S-Line TT on the 24th October as well, it has just entered the assembly line today [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cwiseh_tt

Morning all!

Nearly there:
[{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2016-12-21 T01:00:19+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2016-12-20 T01:00:10+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-12-08 T01:00:14+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-12-05 T00:00:00+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-12-03 T00:00:00+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-12-02 T00:00:00+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-12-01 T00:00:00+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-11-22 T01:00:20+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-11-10 T01:00:12+0000"},
{"orderStatus":"00","statusDate":"2016-11-03 T01:18:01+0000"}.

I expect there will be a slight delay due to Christmas and New Year, but that's fine.

Car is a 2.0 TDI Sport, Scuba* Blue.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Prozone

Mine is on the boat to Sheerness today  
Cant Wait!


----------



## ttsser

Hi,

I ordered mine a few days ago, although the official order was only placed with Audi yesterday. I have been given an order number and build week 22, but the tracker doesn't recognise it. Do I have to wait for the order to propagate onto the system, or should I annoy the dealer please?


----------



## Rumney

I ordered my Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-Line manual in Daytona Grey with all the main optional packs on 30/01/2017. The build date currently showing on the Audi website is 17/04/2017 (build week 16) so I am not expecting delivery until towards the end of May.


----------



## ttsser

Rumney said:


> I ordered my Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-Line manual in Daytona Grey with all the main optional packs on 30/01/2017. The build date currently showing on the Audi website is 17/04/2017 (build week 16) so I am not expecting delivery until towards the end of May.


How long did it take from placing the order to appear on the tracker please?


----------



## Rumney

ttsser said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-Line manual in Daytona Grey with all the main optional packs on 30/01/2017. The build date currently showing on the Audi website is 17/04/2017 (build week 16) so I am not expecting delivery until towards the end of May.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take from placing the order to appear on the tracker please?
Click to expand...

Ordered on 31/01/2017 with dealer and received a confirmation email from Audi UK on 08/02/2017. When I then logged into the Audi website on 08/02/2017 my order was shown as build week 14 but this has since slipped to build week 16 commencing 17/04/2017.


----------



## Rumney

Rumney said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-Line manual in Daytona Grey with all the main optional packs on 30/01/2017. The build date currently showing on the Audi website is 17/04/2017 (build week 16) so I am not expecting delivery until towards the end of May.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take from placing the order to appear on the tracker please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ordered on 31/01/2017 with dealer and received a confirmation email from Audi UK on 08/02/2017. When I then logged into the Audi website on 08/02/2017 my order was shown as build week 14 but this has since slipped to build week 16 commencing 17/04/2017.
Click to expand...

Can't believe this - Audi have put the build back again!! Now scheduled to commence on 24th April - seriously considering cancelling the order :evil:


----------



## aw159130

Rumney said:


> Can't believe this - Audi have put the build back again!! Now scheduled to commence on 24th April - seriously considering cancelling the order :evil:


I seriously wouldn't get stressed about the information shown on the tracker. When I ordered mine it initially appeared on the tracker with a build week end of July. It came forward a couple of weeks, disappeared altogether, reappeared as the end of July, then got put back to November!, came forward again to end of August and then actually got built in the same week as when it had initially appeared (which was still 2 months later than the dealer had originally told me when I placed the order but that is a different story).

Whilst Audi can build a quality vehicle, their tracker is the biggest waste of space I've ever come across. Naturally we all obsess over it because we are eager to see progress on our vehicles and it seems like it should show that. However in reality the information is worse than useless.

Based on my experience (and apparently many other people too), I wouldn't consider the build week to be in any way meaningful until a couple of weeks before that week (and even then I would take it with a pinch of salt). After it was built I found the tracker was updating itself several days behind when the events actually happened.


----------



## Rumney

aw159130 said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe this - Audi have put the build back again!! Now scheduled to commence on 24th April - seriously considering cancelling the order :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously wouldn't get stressed about the information shown on the tracker. When I ordered mine it initially appeared on the tracker with a build week end of July. It came forward a couple of weeks, disappeared altogether, reappeared as the end of July, then got put back to November!, came forward again to end of August and then actually got built in the same week as when it had initially appeared (which was still 2 months later than the dealer had originally told me when I placed the order but that is a different story).
> 
> Whilst Audi can build a quality vehicle, their tracker is the biggest waste of space I've ever come across. Naturally we all obsess over it because we are eager to see progress on our vehicles and it seems like it should show that. However in reality the information is worse than useless.
> 
> Based on my experience (and apparently many other people too), I wouldn't consider the build week to be in any way meaningful until a couple of weeks before that week (and even then I would take it with a pinch of salt). After it was built I found the tracker was updating itself several days behind when the events actually happened.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the explanation - maybe there is hope after all :? Perhaps I will just stop visiting the tracker site and wait for the call from the dealership when it is ready to pick up


----------



## TerryCTR

Did you try speaking with CS on live chat, I found they had accurate info on where the car was


----------



## ZephyR2

Rumney said:


> Ordered on 31/01/2017 with dealer and received a confirmation email from Audi UK on 08/02/2017. When I then logged into the Audi website on 08/02/2017 my order was shown as build week 14 but this has since slipped to build week 16 commencing 17/04/2017.
> 
> Can't believe this - Audi have put the build back again!! Now scheduled to commence on 24th April - seriously considering cancelling the order :evil:


Sounds very similar to my story a year ago. Ordered late Jan with expected delivery in May. Then got put back to a July delivery. After hassling Audi CS and the dealer eventually got to a delivery in June. No clear explanation why mine took longer than most others but my choice of grey nappa leather SS seats (a less common option) may have been the reason.
As you have grey nappa leather too I'd keep a close eye on the tracker to check whether your's gets put back further as well. The brochure does say "Options are subject to availability and may extend time taken for delivery."


----------



## Rumney

TerryCTR said:


> Did you try speaking with CS on live chat, I found they had accurate info on where the car was


Yes - tried live chat who were friendly and confirmed, but could not effect, what was shown on website.
UPDATE: Checked again today (02/03/2017) and build start date has now been brought forward to 10/04/2017!!
I'm giving up on this useless customer information process - it will be here when it gets here :?:


----------



## MAG6337

evening guys after reading a number of the posts on this topic I decided to join as I have a question.

Whilst excited to have place an order for a new TT Roadster on the 19/02/17 I'm also confused by the whole process. After paying the deposit on the same day, I still haven't got an order number. Can anyone tell me how long I would expect to wait for an order number?


----------



## TerryCTR

I received my order via email within 5 days say so I would expect you to have it by now. Have you checked your junk mailbox?

Failing that I am sure the dealer can provide you with one


----------



## ZephyR2

For quite a few people it took more than 2 weeks to get one. I guess you want to make sure its all been ordered OK so give the dealer a call and ask.


----------



## MAG6337

Thanks guys, I spoke to the salesman in the week and he mentioned about Audi quotas, i.e. only a few orders can be placed each month, (not sure how true that is) needless to say this was not mentioned when we agreed to purchase the car with an estimated 12-14 week lead time. He also mentioned the Open Top Driving Package has been has been discontinued as of the 27/02/2017, so he has had to request all those items separately, at their cost, thankfully. I'll try again tomorrow to speak to the salesmen, he has gone radio silent at present!!!

BTW we have chosen the 2.0TFSI S Tronic in Monsoon Grey, Grey soft top, and Rotor Grey interior, Tech Pack, Open Top driver pack, rear parking sensors, matrix LED headlights, Electric adjust/Heated/folding door mirrors, anything there that would make you think the lead time could be longer than quoted (although sounds like most lead times are longer from reading posts)


----------



## TerryCTR

I think the rotor grey interior has caused some delay for a couple of other members.


----------



## Reasty

MAG6337 said:


> Thanks guys, I spoke to the salesman in the week and he mentioned about Audi quotas, i.e. only a few orders can be placed each month, (not sure how true that is) needless to say this was not mentioned when we agreed to purchase the car with an estimated 12-14 week lead time. He also mentioned the Open Top Driving Package has been has been discontinued as of the 27/02/2017, so he has had to request all those items separately, at their cost, thankfully. I'll try again tomorrow to speak to the salesmen, he has gone radio silent at present!!!
> 
> BTW we have chosen the 2.0TFSI S Tronic in Monsoon Grey, Grey soft top, and Rotor Grey interior, Tech Pack, Open Top driver pack, rear parking sensors, matrix LED headlights, Electric adjust/Heated/folding door mirrors, anything there that would make you think the lead time could be longer than quoted (although sounds like most lead times are longer from reading posts)


Only thing there that could possibly delay build time is the grey roof as I'd think 95% of people would choose black but I'm only guessing here.


----------



## MAG6337

Thanks, I'll let you know how I get on!!


----------



## ZephyR2

As said above - anything out of the ordinary could lead to a longer time-frame. The grey leather seats and the grey roof are prime candidates. I ordered grey leather and non-standard wheels and my delivery went from the usual 3 months to 5 months. Eventually down to 4 months after some kicking and screaming.


----------



## Rumney

Rumney said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try speaking with CS on live chat, I found they had accurate info on where the car was
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - tried live chat who were friendly and confirmed, but could not effect, what was shown on website.
> UPDATE: Checked again today and build start date has now been brought forward to 10/04/2017!!
> I'm giving up on this useless customer information process - it will be here when it gets here :?:
Click to expand...

I know I said that I was going to stop checking but..... I just can't help myself :-*

Sure enough - the build has been put back again to 17th April [smiley=bigcry.gif]

That will teach me for peeking!!


----------



## jackparsons1994

> I got a 2yr lease with an allowance of 7,000 miles a year. 7.2 per additional mile.
> Initial payment of £2,400
> 23 Monthly payments @ £190 inc VAT.
> 
> I average 8,000ish at the moment but as the car is smaller than my Astra I'm not sure if it will get as much use. I thought it best to under estimate my mileage than pay for miles that I might not use.
> 
> Sounds like you got a really good deal there. I've just placed an order with G2L at a similar price, but for a 1.8 TFSI S-Line. Still waiting for an order confirmation and delivery date.


Seriously how are people getting these deals?!!

The absolute best I can find is from Audi direct at a dealership over 200 miles from me (which I have to collect!)

Personal contract hire
TT Roadster Sport 1.8TFSI
6+35 @ £300 a month doing 9000 miles PA

Only 2 extras being metallic paint and Audi sound system. Please help before I order this! :O
Absolutely LOVE the car but don't want to be ripped off!


----------



## ttsser

The tracker started working 4 days after the order went in to Audi and confirmed the order date that the dealer told me. The dealer gave me a build week and order number the same day it was ordered. Initial build week is 13 weeks from order, but I know that this will be going up and down.


----------



## MAG6337

ZephyR2 said:


> For quite a few people it took more than 2 weeks to get one. I guess you want to make sure its all been ordered OK so give the dealer a call and ask.


Having now spoken to the salesman, and after feeling fobbed off, then delivering him both barrels.....I got a call from the business Manager at the dealership. below is his response summarizing our conversation in writing for my records....I have removed any names from the email

"Following my conversation with you I would like to summarise what we discussed so that you have a clear path of what we are looking to do with your TT order.

As mentioned nationally there is a shortage of TT roadster allocation for the UK. This means that the factory cannot assign build weeks for the orders that are currently being put through the system.

Your salesman mentioned that we should start to see allocation mid-March (week 12) but as of yet there has been no news of this.

I am currently in the process of discussing with the factory and one of our other dealers about a vehicle that has a build week 17 (April 24th) scheduled. We will be looking to amend this specification to your exact order and if everything binds successfully we should see a delivery of your new car by the end of May (providing no further delays).

I will call you tomorrow as mentioned to update you on this progress but I hope this helps to clarify our situation with your order and naturally if you have any questions please do call me"

Hopefully I'm now seeing progress  .


----------



## pcbbc

MAG6337 said:


> He also mentioned the Open Top Driving Package has been has been discontinued as of the 27/02/2017, so he has had to request all those items separately, at their cost, thankfully.


There wasn't that much of a saving on the Pack Price over List anyway. But good you don't have to pay the difference. When I worked it out back in October:
£245 saving on the Sport and S-Line
£145 saving on the Black Edition
£80 *more expensive than the parts separately* on a TTS!

My poor dealer was lumbered with explaining that one to Audi UK, and Open Top Pack was eventually withdrawn as an option on the TTS from about November as a result (so there was no more overcharging).


----------



## ttsser

Well I am being suckered in again...
Just had an updated BW from 22 to 18... yay... and I believe it???
But there is hope I might get it before my current car goes back in mid-June.
So, info for others:
Order 28/02/17
Tracker 04/03 said BW22 29/05
Now 13/03 says BW18 01/05

But I do know this could be complete tosh&#8230;


----------



## handyman

ttsser said:


> So, info for others:
> Order 28/02/17
> Tracker 04/03 said BW22 29/05
> Now 13/03 says BW18 01/05


I ordered a TTS on the same date as you. The tracker says build will start on the 8th of May. It's come forward a day. I'm not hugely fussed. There's nothing I can do to influence it!


----------



## handyman

Well, I'm starting to feel the pain of some of the you on here. My TTS order originally had a build date of the 8th of May. I just checked and now it's gone to the 3rd of July. That's ridiculous and it also puts me in a position of not having a car for well over a month as I need to return my current car on the 1st of July. Not very happy. I'm going to speak to the dealer to see what can be done.


----------



## ttsser

Mine has been all over the place since my last post. Anywhere between 1st May and 12th June. It seems that what the system says is completely random???

My complete geuss is that the start date shown follows the general stock of all the bits needed to build our cars, so as they use bits and reorder parts the date changes until the parts get allocated to our build???


----------



## pcbbc

handyman said:


> Well, I'm starting to feel the pain of some of the you on here. My TTS order originally had a build date of the 8th of May. I just checked and now it's gone to the 3rd of July. That's ridiculous and it also puts me in a position of not having a car for well over a month as I need to return my current car on the 1st of July. Not very happy. I'm going to speak to the dealer to see what can be done.


That's really bad IMO.
Just at the point orders normally firm up a month or so before your allocated build date, and it moves a further 2 months out.  
Hope your dealer can ideally do something about the build week, or if not help you with the car situation.


----------



## aw159130

handyman said:


> Well, I'm starting to feel the pain of some of the you on here. My TTS order originally had a build date of the 8th of May. I just checked and now it's gone to the 3rd of July. That's ridiculous and it also puts me in a position of not having a car for well over a month as I need to return my current car on the 1st of July. Not very happy. I'm going to speak to the dealer to see what can be done.


Mine was delayed by two months. The dealer ended up providing me with a car for the first month. Audi then took over the responsibility for the 2nd month. Apparently there is a scheme for Audi to provide mobility where the factory delays are down to them. In my case the dealer was slow to place the order and the order was then delayed so the responsibility ended up shared.

This actually worked out well for me as it meant I was selling my previous roadster at the end of June instead of the beginning of September and I ended up with 2 months of free motoring.

If the actual available date is much beyond what the dealer initially told you, I would be quite firm with them that they need to keep you mobile.


----------



## handyman

pcbbc said:


> Just at the point orders normally firm up a month or so before your allocated build date, and it moves a further 2 months out.


Is that what happens then? Perhaps it will move back. I hope so


----------



## handyman

aw159130 said:


> Mine was delayed by two months. The dealer ended up providing me with a car for the first month. Audi then took over the responsibility for the 2nd month. Apparently there is a scheme for Audi to provide mobility where the factory delays are down to them. In my case the dealer was slow to place the order and the order was then delayed so the responsibility ended up shared.


That's really good to know, thank you. I've not managed to speak to the dealer yet. I expect him to say something about 'dates move around for a while'. I'm not sure at what point to believe the date shown.


----------



## handyman

I just spoke with the dealer. He said that they have marked the order as urgent which means it should take any cancelled build slot and move forward (how true that is I don't know). He said that in his experience, having ordered 100's of cars, he would certainly expect that to happen. He confirmed that the car has been ordered with the grey leather interior. Maybe that is the cause of the delay. He also said that he will check the build week each Monday and let me know if it moves.

I mentioned the fact that my car goes back at the start of July and he said that it may be possible to sort me out with a loan car until the new one arrives.

He was fairly nice and did apologise, but said that there isn't really much that he can do other than what he has done already.

I suppose I have no choice but to just keep an eye on the situation and prepare myself for a long wait.


----------



## ttsser

handyman said:


> I just spoke with the dealer. He said that they have marked the order as urgent which means it should take any cancelled build slot and move forward (how true that is I don't know).


I have just spoken to my dealer and it sounds like what your dealer has told you is basically true...
...only what he didn't tell you was all the orders are marked as urgent!

It would make sense that the build time depends on options chosen, but we all have to basically wait in line unless we buy a pre ordered car and accept that specification. My Dealer (actually a few dealers) all told me delivery was around 14 weeks after order.


----------



## MAG6337

Having been given a build date of week 17 (24/04/17) after placing my order on 19/02/17 I decided not to check "your Audi" as previous posts suggested the date will go up and down. Having now read other posts of pain I decided to check, and to my surprise my build date has gone forward to week 15 (10/04/17) and is in preparation stage. My dealer seems to have pulled out some miracle, I hope it just continues without delays


----------



## kiter

not sure if it helps but our car was a dealer order slot, ordered by them 21st December 2016 (according to the tracker), we changed the spec to suit our needs first week in feb 17 and car arrived at the dealer this week. It was built w/c 27th feb 2017 and arrived in UK Port on Monday this week and was at the dealership on Wednesday - our dealer is the furthest north in the UK so quite impressed, we were getting concerned it wasn't going to meet the 1st April VED changes. Car has virtually every option on the option list and has the rotor grey interior so choosing this had no impact on build time. I would be pushing for a loan car and also speak direct to customer services at Audi - don't trust the dealer - will tell you anything to get you off their backs.


----------



## LMC

My car left the Audi factory in Germany on 6th March 2017 and took 17 days to get to Grimsby port. It has been sat at Grimsby port since 23rd March waiting to be assigned to to a transporter lorry. Fuming as I thought I would avoid the new tax law as of 1st April. Out of order that it has been sat at the port that long and can not be registered to avoid the new tax law until it gets to the dealer!


----------



## bhoy78

LMC said:


> My car left the Audi factory in Germany on 6th March 2017 and took 17 days to get to Grimsby port. It has been sat at Grimsby port since 23rd March waiting to be assigned to to a transporter lorry. Fuming as I thought I would avoid the new tax law as of 1st April. Out of order that it has been sat at the port that long and can not be registered to avoid the new tax law until it gets to the dealer!


Not read the rest of this thread but if you were advised by the dealership that the car would be delivered before the 1st April then are the dealership not taking responsibility for the increased tax cost?

Was in a MB dealership recently and the salesman was saying a few cars that should have been delivered on time were just going to miss the deadline and that the dealership were going to cover the additional tax costs.


----------



## jonstatt

Not off to the smoothest start. My dealer said they would have, for sure, the estimated build date within 5 days. Apparently there is an SLA after the car is booked into the system to get a date in that time. Not so for my TTS. The manager is escalating it for me. At what point can I start tracking this myself?


----------



## pcbbc

jonstatt said:


> At what point can I start tracking this myself?


Once you have a confirmed order number from your dealer, you should be able to add it to a YourAudi account

Then you will be able to see when you have been allocated a build week, but this can jump around a lot until your order actually goes into prep - usually a few weeks prior to build start.

And be aware that the events generated as it "progresses" through the factory build are faked, and will always start the Thursday before your scheduled build week and be complete exactly on the Monday of the build week. Other tracking events (such as arrived at port on boat, arrived in UK) are related to the "real world", but only update at midnight each day.


----------



## jonstatt

pcbbc said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> At what point can I start tracking this myself?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have a confirmed order number from your dealer, you should be able to add it to a YourAudi account
> 
> Then you will be able to see when you have been allocated a build week, but this can jump around a lot until your order actually goes into prep - usually a few weeks prior to build start.
> 
> And be aware that the events generated as it "progresses" through the factory build are faked, and will always start the Thursday before your scheduled build week and be complete exactly on the Monday of the build week. Other tracking events (such as arrived at port on boat, arrived in UK) are related to the "real world", but only update at midnight each day.
Click to expand...

LOL , fake events 

Thanks for that. Hope I hear more from my dealer shortly.


----------



## pcbbc

jonstatt said:


> LOL , fake events
> 
> Thanks for that. Hope I hear more from my dealer shortly.


Yeah, it's worse than the emissions scandal I tell you! 
I'm afraid the order tracking isn't really up to much. Just wanted to set your expectations...

My TTS (ordered last September with only condition it was delivered before April) was down for a build week in late February, then jumped to late April (told dealer not good enough), got moved back to February, then slipped to late March (again told dealer to sort it) before finally starting actual build w/c 20 February. Vehicle finally collected 24th March.

Yes, I hope you hear more shortly. But until your car enters prep, it's fairly much a waiting game I'm afraid.

Also a lot depends on if your dealer places an order, or has a pre-placed order they can configure to your spec. Also dealers have targets and allocations, and so timeframes can vary depending on which dealership the order is placed with.


----------



## jonstatt

pcbbc said:


> Also a lot depends on if your dealer places an order, or has a pre-placed order they can configure to your spec. Also dealers have targets and allocations, and so timeframes can vary depending on which dealership the order is placed with.


How long did you wait for the first date after you placed the order with your dealer? I understand it can jump around.

This is Audi Hatfield BTW. They have been very responsive so far, always calling me back and being attentive.

Talking of fake, I hesitate to also mention the fake engine/exhaust sounds fed into a speaker in the car


----------



## ttsser

It took 4-5 days from order before 'youraudi' came live for me. The dealer placed the order and gave me the order number on the day he said, because the tracker shows the order date. Dealer told me the expected build week the day after the order, and it has been a month later and a month sooner than that first date, but now has been back to the original date for the last 2-3 weeks. As Pcbbc says, it's all a bit hit and miss. Actually ends up causing more anxiety in my opinion!

Ordered 28th February. Estimated build date currently 29th May. I want it now! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pcbbc

jonstatt said:


> How long did you wait for the first date after you placed the order with your dealer? I understand it can jump around.


For me a few weeks I think, but not really representative because there were "issues" beyond the dealers control. The Sepang Blue I had speced was withdrawn by Audi UK the day after I agreed the deal, and replaced with Ara. So some discussion over that (now agree Ara is lovely :lol: ), and then I spotted another pricing discrepancy in the brochure. I forget if that actually caused yet more delay or not.

If your dealership are being responsive, then they are no doubt doing the best they can. I know it can be frustrating at times, and seeing an actual order on the system and having a rough (even if estimated) build date helps set customer expectations. But I think honestly at this point no one, at least here, can say. Dealership will have best view of things regarding delivery because they can see all other orders on system and know their own quotas.

Did joke with dealer on collection when he said "leave in Dynamic as it sounds better" about the "fake" sounds. And I thought we agreed we wouldn't tell anyone...


----------



## Alan Sl

jonstatt said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also a lot depends on if your dealer places an order, or has a pre-placed order they can configure to your spec. Also dealers have targets and allocations, and so timeframes can vary depending on which dealership the order is placed with.
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you wait for the first date after you placed the order with your dealer? I understand it can jump around.
> 
> This is Audi Hatfield BTW. They have been very responsive so far, always calling me back and being attentive.
> 
> Talking of fake, I hesitate to also mention the fake engine/exhaust sounds fed into a speaker in the car
Click to expand...

Sorry to digress from the original post but even in dynamic mode I don't think I can hear the fake noise, is there a volume control somewhere? Our motor is a 2.0l petrol Quattro stronic.


----------



## jonstatt

I have my TTS Black edition (glacier white, express red leather with extended leather package, titanium wheel option, deluxe air con, red calipers, park assist, tech pack, electric/folding mirrors, matrix headlights) build date. Interestingly it looks like its a modified order looking at Your Audi website. I ordered from Audi Hatfield but the order says it was placed in January by Audi Finchley Road. It is definitely my spec though. The dealer said they thought it was build date end of June, but the website says 10th July. So I guess delivery the very end of July, start of August.

One thing I cannot see on the tracking website is my leather colour (express red). Should this be displayed anywhere?

I can see "Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather" which of course you cannot even specify if it is black. But should the interior colour appear anywhere on YourAudi?

There are a couple of standard features missing on the list as well, such as "dimming rear view mirror" and "drive select"

EDIT: Seems the interior colour isn't in Your Audi, but the dealer took a screenshot of the order system showing it was indeed red leather. Still find it odd that the spec lists things like front disc brakes which are standard on every TT but fails to mention things that are not standard such as drive select and rear dimming mirror


----------



## ZephyR2

jonstatt said:


> I have my TTS Black edition (glacier white, express red leather with extended leather package, titanium wheel option, deluxe air con, red calipers, park assist, tech pack, electric/folding mirrors, matrix headlights) build date. Interestingly it looks like its a modified order looking at Your Audi website. I ordered from Audi Hatfield but the order says it was placed in January by Audi Finchley Road. It is definitely my spec though. The dealer said they thought it was build date end of June, but the website says 10th July. So I guess delivery the very end of July, start of August.
> 
> One thing I cannot see on the tracking website is my leather colour (express red). Should this be displayed anywhere?
> 
> I can see "Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather" which of course you cannot even specify if it is black. But should the interior colour appear anywhere on YourAudi?
> 
> There are a couple of standard features missing on the list as well, such as "dimming rear view mirror" and "drive select"
> 
> EDIT: Seems the interior colour isn't in Your Audi, but the dealer took a screenshot of the order system showing it was indeed red leather. Still find it odd that the spec lists things like front disc brakes which are standard on every TT but fails to mention things that are not standard such as drive select and rear dimming mirror


You could load up the web page that contains all the raw info regarding your order. Its on a thread somewhere but I can't find it at present. But I think you do this -
Log on to yourAudi site and then in another window paste this into the address bar - https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... ers/******. Replacing ****** with your order number.
If it like mine was then you should be looking near the end of the page that comes up and you should have "interiorCode":"OH",". OH is the code for Express red.


----------



## jonstatt

ZephyR2 said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my TTS Black edition (glacier white, express red leather with extended leather package, titanium wheel option, deluxe air con, red calipers, park assist, tech pack, electric/folding mirrors, matrix headlights) build date. Interestingly it looks like its a modified order looking at Your Audi website. I ordered from Audi Hatfield but the order says it was placed in January by Audi Finchley Road. It is definitely my spec though. The dealer said they thought it was build date end of June, but the website says 10th July. So I guess delivery the very end of July, start of August.
> 
> One thing I cannot see on the tracking website is my leather colour (express red). Should this be displayed anywhere?
> 
> I can see "Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather" which of course you cannot even specify if it is black. But should the interior colour appear anywhere on YourAudi?
> 
> There are a couple of standard features missing on the list as well, such as "dimming rear view mirror" and "drive select"
> 
> EDIT: Seems the interior colour isn't in Your Audi, but the dealer took a screenshot of the order system showing it was indeed red leather. Still find it odd that the spec lists things like front disc brakes which are standard on every TT but fails to mention things that are not standard such as drive select and rear dimming mirror
> 
> 
> 
> You could load up the web page that contains all the raw info regarding your order. Its on a thread somewhere but I can't find it at present. But I think you do this -
> Log on to yourAudi site and then in another window paste this into the address bar - https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... ers/******. Replacing ****** with your order number.
> If it like mine was then you should be looking near the end of the page that comes up and you should have "interiorCode":"OH",". OH is the code for Express red.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. I saw mention of seeing the whole JSON output for the order but thought it was just to get the status codes. But there is lots of other stuff in there, including the interior code and reference to the other things I noticed missing like the dimming rear view mirror and drive select! So everything looks just right.

I was thinking if the order date of my order shows as 28th Jan (as they modified an existing order to make it into mine), then surely I should have a much sooner build slot than week 28 which is what it currently shows? Or it was very close to the build week already, and after putting my options in, it started the counter again like a new order.


----------



## ttsser

jonstatt said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking if the order date of my order shows as 28th Jan (as they modified an existing order to make it into mine), then surely I should have a much sooner build slot than week 28 which is what it currently shows? Or it was very close to the build week already, and after putting my options in, it started the counter again like a new order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I personally think that you have hit the nail on the head. The build week seems to depend on getting all the bits readily available at the time of build. Someone probably benifited from the bits no longer specified on yours. Mine was ordered 28th and is estimated as build week 22. I was going to change a couple of bits, but decided not to risk it.


----------



## Rumney

Does anyone know what Order Status 38 means?? (see below)

"orderNumber": "xxxxxxxx", "deliveryDealerCode": "xxxxx",
"orderHistory":
"orderStatus": "38",
"orderStatus": "30", "statusDate": "2017-04-08T01:06:12+0100" - LEFT FACTORY TO PORT
"orderStatus": "24", "statusDate": "2017-04-03T00:00:00+0100" - IN QUALITY CONTROL
"orderStatus": "23", "statusDate": "2017-04-01T00:00:00+0100" - IN ASSEMBLY
"orderStatus": "22", "statusDate": "2017-03-31T00:00:00+0100" - IN PAINT SHOP
"orderStatus": "21", "statusDate": "2017-03-30T00:00:00+0100"- IN PANEL SHOP
"orderStatus": "20", "statusDate": "2017-03-18T02:06:19+0000" - PREPARATION STAGE
"orderStatus": "10", "statusDate": "2017-01-31T01:08:28+0000" - ORDER RECEIVED


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Rumney said:


> Does anyone know what Order Status 38 means??


From memory status 38 is when the car is at Emden, 39 is on the boat and 40 is when it has arrived in the UK.


----------



## Rumney

mustremembermylogin said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what Order Status 38 means??
> 
> 
> 
> From memory status 38 is when the car is at Emden, 39 is on the boat and 40 is when it has arrived in the UK.
Click to expand...

Thank you mustrem.........


----------



## TerryCTR

List of status codes courtesy of Reasty:

viewtopic.php?p=7754586#p7754586


----------



## jonstatt

I don't know if the YourAudi site is glitching or if my Audi dealership has made a gigantic cock-up, but when I did my daily track of my order this morning my white TTS Black edition, Glacier White has transformed into a TT 1.8 S-line in Black!!

My order was originally a dealership order which was modified to be my order. Could they have accidentally scrubbed it again into someone elses order? The weird thing though is if I look at the JSON output I still see

":[{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2017-04-04T01:00:49+0100"}],"

which was the date it has always been since it became my order!!


----------



## ttsser

jonstatt said:


> I don't know if the YourAudi site is glitching or if my Audi dealership has made a gigantic cock-up, but when I did my daily track of my order this morning my white TTS Black edition, Glacier White has transformed into a TT 1.8 S-line in Black!!
> 
> My order was originally a dealership order which was modified to be my order. Could they have accidentally scrubbed it again into someone elses order? The weird thing though is if I look at the JSON output I still see
> 
> ":[{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2017-04-04T01:00:49+0100"}],"
> 
> which was the date it has always been since it became my order!!


Probably just a glitch of the tracker, but definitely worth a call to the dealer incase they have sold your car!


----------



## jonstatt

ttsser said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the YourAudi site is glitching or if my Audi dealership has made a gigantic cock-up, but when I did my daily track of my order this morning my white TTS Black edition, Glacier White has transformed into a TT 1.8 S-line in Black!!
> 
> My order was originally a dealership order which was modified to be my order. Could they have accidentally scrubbed it again into someone elses order? The weird thing though is if I look at the JSON output I still see
> 
> ":[{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2017-04-04T01:00:49+0100"}],"
> 
> which was the date it has always been since it became my order!!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just a glitch of the tracker, but definitely worth a call to the dealer incase they have sold your car!
Click to expand...

So I called Audi customer care first, and they checked and said it was definitely now a Mythos Black TT. So I called the dealer and they said they had moved my order to a new order number that had an earlier build slot. The original order was a modified dealership order and had a build week 28. The new order has a later order number starting 271 instead of 270, but the dealer said it has an earlier build slot of week 23. However, I am unable to track this one at all on the YourAudi website (order not recognized). At this point i will trust the dealer of course, but I will be happier when I can track it again!

EDIT: As a double check, I spoke with Audi customer care on their online chat and they confirmed the new order number is indeed build week 23. So that's a great result....just wish I could now track it!


----------



## debonair

So, my order was officially placed yesterday morning by my dealer and within 4 hours I'd had my email from Audi UK confirming the order and giving me a build week of 21 (22nd May). I wasn't expecting it to be this quick, the dealer told me it would be 7-10 days before I got my email. Dealer also said that with a build week of 21 they would expect to receive my car mid June ish. Again, a lot quicker than expected. I realise that this may change and it may not be as quick as this at all.

But I've just noticed that on Your Audi it says that the order date was 13th Feb. Presumably this means I've jumped into a slot from a previous order?


----------



## handyman

Very lucky!

I ordered mine on the 28th of Feb and my build week has moved around a lot but it's now week 20.


----------



## ttsser

And I ordered on the 28th Feb and unconfirmed build week 22, 29th May... wish I knew the answer of how to jump the queue!
Pretty sure that was an order the dealer already had waiting for a prospective customer. Does your dealer sell many TT's Debonair?


----------



## jonstatt

ttsser said:


> And I ordered on the 28th Feb and unconfirmed build week 22, 29th May... wish I knew the answer of how to jump the queue!
> Pretty sure that was an order the dealer already had waiting for a prospective customer. Does your dealer sell many TT's Debonair?


There is an art to this whole thing that has never been explained well and I suspect is a well guarded secret. I had one order number initially that was a pre-existing order from end of Jan, modified to my car, and to be built 10th of July. Then they changed that order to someone elses again, gave me another order number from end of Feb, modified to be my car, and to be built 5th of June (week 23)!!

How can an order placed later with a higher order number have an earlier build date for the same car?! 

Also oddly, the first order I could track minutes after the dealer gave me the order number. The second order took 5 calendar days to appear. That in itself is weird considering both were pre-existing orders.

No emails from Audi on either one, but at least I can track the newer order number now......


----------



## blaird03

So, my order was officially placed yesterday morning by my dealer and within 4 hours I'd had my email from Audi UK confirming the order and giving me a build week of 21 (22nd May). I wasn't expecting it to be this quick, the dealer told me it would be 7-10 days before I got my email. Dealer also said that with a build week of 21 they would expect to receive my car mid June ish. Again, a lot quicker than expected. I realise that this may change and it may not be as quick as this at all.

But I've just noticed that on Your Audi it says that the order date was 13th Feb. Presumably this means I've jumped into a slot from a previous order?

Would be a slot already allocated to the dealer - either unused - or a cancelled order.


----------



## handyman

Can you make sure that you quote posts properly? It's really confusing otherwise


----------



## debonair

I haven't a clue how many TT's my dealer sells to be honest. Just assumed I'd jumped into an earlier slot for whatever reason. Does the dealer have any input in the build slots or is it purely up to Audi what goes where?

I wonder how much my build date is going to move around, I'm very aware that some of you seem to be waiting for months on end. I feel quite guilty now to be honest, like a right queue jumper  . That's if it stays the same.


----------



## ttsser

The reason I asked was that my suspicion is they don't sell many, so they had a spare slot to use up. As mentioned, either a cancellation or a car they might use as a show or demo.


----------



## Rumney

If you haven't already noted the many previous warnings - the Your Audi website is a bit crap for tracking your order!!

My current Order history as below:

{"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2017-04-21T01:07:44+0100"} IN UK AWAITING TRANSPORT
{"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-04-19T01:08:01+0100"} ON THE BOAT
{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-04-08T01:06:12+0100"} LEFT THE FACTORY
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-04-03T00:00:00+0100"} QUALITY CONTROL
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-04-01T00:00:00+0100"} ASSEMBLY
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-03-31T00:00:00+0100"} PAINT SHOP
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-03-30T00:00:00+0100"} PANEL SHOP
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-03-18T02:06:19+0000"} PREPARATION
{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2017-01-31T01:08:28+0000"} ORDER RECEIVED (Dealer factory pre order varied to my specifications)
2016-12-06 - DEALER FACTORY PRE ORDER

The Your Audi website is a good 7 days out of date. In fact my vehicle is already with the dealer!! What happened to Status 60 LEFT PORT ON ROUTE TO DEALER and Status 70 ARRIVED AT DEALER??

Even though it has now arrived at the dealers I have been told that I have to wait 9 days for collection - to allow time for the PDI and 'valet' which seems a bit excessive to me (Bridgend dealership).


----------



## MAG6337

Rumney said:


> If you haven't already noted the many previous warnings - the Your Audi website is a bit crap for tracking your order!!
> 
> My current Order history as below:
> 
> {"orderStatus":"40","statusDate":"2017-04-21T01:07:44+0100"} IN UK AWAITING TRANSPORT
> {"orderStatus":"39","statusDate":"2017-04-19T01:08:01+0100"} ON THE BOAT
> {"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-04-08T01:06:12+0100"} LEFT THE FACTORY
> {"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-04-03T00:00:00+0100"} QUALITY CONTROL
> {"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2017-04-01T00:00:00+0100"} ASSEMBLY
> {"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2017-03-31T00:00:00+0100"} PAINT SHOP
> {"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-03-30T00:00:00+0100"} PANEL SHOP
> {"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-03-18T02:06:19+0000"} PREPARATION
> {"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2017-01-31T01:08:28+0000"} ORDER RECEIVED (Dealer factory pre order varied to my specifications)
> 
> 2016-12-06 - DEALER FACTORY PRE ORDER
> 
> The Your Audi website is a good 7 days out of date. In fact my vehicle is already with the dealer!! What happened to Status 60 LEFT PORT ON ROUTE TO DEALER and Status 70 ARRIVED AT DEALER??
> 
> Even though it has now arrived at the dealers I have been told that I have to wait 9 days for collection - to allow time for the PDI and 'valet' which seems a bit excessive to me (Bridgend dealership).


9 days does seem excessive, my dealer (Stansted dealership) phoned yesterday to say the car will be with them today and I can pick up on Sunday.


----------



## jonstatt

Last year, the switch to MY17 took place at build week 22

My TTS estimates have gone from build week 28, to 27, to 23 and now it is 22

Would we already know what the MY18 changes were if it was happening at the same time this year?


----------



## ttsser

Typical! Mine went from BW22 to BW21 yesterday :lol:

But I doubt if it has any noticeable differences? The Golf I am driving was BW21 and became a MY15 instead of MY14 but it was identical in every way.

But it would be nice to have the new 7 speed DSG and increased torque engine currently being fitted to the Golf and S3s!!!


----------



## jonstatt

ttsser said:


> Typical! Mine went from BW22 to BW21 yesterday :lol:
> 
> But I doubt if it has any noticeable differences? The Golf I am driving was BW21 and became a MY15 instead of MY14 but it was identical in every way.
> 
> But it would be nice to have the new 7 speed DSG and increased torque engine currently being fitted to the Golf and S3s!!!


The fashionable way the car manufacturers tweak the yearly revision is to include a feature that was previously a cost extra, and also then put the cost of the car up at the same time! So I would expect something like Audi Side Assist to be added which is a nice thing to have but most people feel it isn't worth 600 quid extra.


----------



## debonair

So my car has changed to 'Preparation' status today only 11 days after my order was placed 

Super quick!


----------



## Tatiana

Does anyone know the vessel name that transports VAG from Emden to Sheerness? I've been on MarineTraffic and I think I spotted the EMSHIGHWAY is a vehicle carrier that seems to travel between the two, but it's gone off to Copenhagen today 

Looks like mine is still at Emden, delivery date planned for 31 May, so if 10 days out from dealer at point of UK port arrival, then needs to ship over in about the next 10 days, it's been there for 5 already..... 

Too exited - keep checking MyAudi!


----------



## ttsser

There are many different boats and they don't allways follow the same routes every trip.


----------



## KamG

Car has finally arrived at Sheerness, left Emden @ 21:20 yesterday, was here by 14:43 today.

Can anyone advise on how long the cars usually sit at the port before being transported to the dealer?

Anyone else think their car was on the same boat?


----------



## Rumney

KamG said:


> Can anyone advise on how long the cars usually sit at the port before being transported to the dealer?


In my case, a few weeks ago, it was at the UK port for 5 days then 2 more days to dealership delivery - about a week in all.


----------



## KamG

Rumney said:


> KamG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise on how long the cars usually sit at the port before being transported to the dealer?
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, a few weeks ago, it was at the UK port for 5 days then 2 more days to dealership delivery - about a week in all.
Click to expand...

cool! getting very impatient now...


----------



## jonstatt

How close to the build date does the "preparation" start? I am still showing 29th May, build week 22, but it is still on "order received". I would have thought it would have locked in by now.....


----------



## debonair

jonstatt said:


> How close to the build date does the "preparation" start? I am still showing 29th May, build week 22, but it is still on "order received". I would have thought it would have locked in by now.....


I have a build date of 22nd May (week 21) and mine has been in Preparation for about a week now so that would be 2 weeks before the build date it changed over. Based on that I would imagine yours will change to Preparation any time now.


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How close to the build date does the "preparation" start? I am still showing 29th May, build week 22, but it is still on "order received". I would have thought it would have locked in by now.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a build date of 22nd May (week 21) and mine has been in Preparation for about a week now so that would be 2 weeks before the build date it changed over. Based on that I would imagine yours will change to Preparation any time now.
Click to expand...

Audi must have seen my impatient post 
Went into preparation now


----------



## Tatiana

Collecting this Sat! Only sat at UK port for 4 days.


----------



## debonair

Not sure how accurate the tracker is (dealer says take no notice of it?!) but my car is apparently now in the panel shop, it wasn't meant to be starting production until next week. A nice surprise if it is correct


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Not sure how accurate the tracker is (dealer says take no notice of it?!) but my car is apparently now in the panel shop, it wasn't meant to be starting production until next week. A nice surprise if it is correct


I reckon ours are side by side Debonair! I noticed you said yours had gone into prep the same day as mine did. And now into the panel shop the same day. Were you the lady who ordered a day or two before me, which was 28th Feb?


----------



## ttsser

My prediction:

"orderStatus": "40", "statusDate": "2017-06-07Txx:xx:xx+0100" IN UK (Maybe even with dealer, as the tracker runs behind)
"orderStatus": "39", "statusDate": "2017-06-05Txx:xx:xx+0100" ON THE BOAT
"orderStatus": "30", "statusDate": "2017-05-27Txx:xx:xx+0100" LEAVING THE FACTORY
"orderStatus": "24", "statusDate": "2017-05-22T00:00:00+0100" QUALITY CONTROL
"orderStatus": "23", "statusDate": "2017-05-20T00:00:00+0100" ASSEMBLY
"orderStatus": "22", "statusDate": "2017-05-19T00:00:00+0100" PAINT SHOP
"orderStatus": "21", "statusDate": "2017-05-18T00:00:00+0100" PANEL SHOP
"orderStatus": "20", "statusDate": "2017-05-06T10:39:42+0100" PREPARATION
"orderStatus": "10", "statusDate": "2017-03-01T16:07:34+0000" ORDER RECEIVED

Only a bit of fun (for me), but realistically a very good chance we will have them by mid June!

My current car goes on 18th


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how accurate the tracker is (dealer says take no notice of it?!) but my car is apparently now in the panel shop, it wasn't meant to be starting production until next week. A nice surprise if it is correct
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon ours are side by side Debonair! I noticed you said yours had gone into prep the same day as mine did. And now into the panel shop the same day. Were you the lady who ordered a day or two before me, which was 28th Feb?
Click to expand...

My order only went in 3 weeks ago on 25th April! I must have jumped into an available build slot if you've been waiting since Feb.

My dealer said that he expects to receive the car W/C 19th June, possibly the week before. That was based on the build starting next week so I guess there's a possibility it could be even sooner. That is, if the tracker is accurate, which I'm not convinced about


----------



## KamG

Tatiana said:


> Collecting this Sat! Only sat at UK port for 4 days.


Mines been @ the UK port since the 12th.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rumney

KamG said:


> Tatiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collecting this Sat! Only sat at UK port for 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines been @ the UK port since the 12th.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Are you sure!! Mine showed as at UK port on the tracker but I rang CS and in fact it had not only left the port but was delivered to the dearship that day.

Worth a phone call?


----------



## debonair

I'd definitely ring the dealer. Mine told me of another order they'd had where the tracker said 
Order Cancelled  when in fact it was on the boat. That's why I'm trying very hard not to take any notice of the tracker but it's very difficult not to!


----------



## KamG

Rumney said:


> KamG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collecting this Sat! Only sat at UK port for 4 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines been @ the UK port since the 12th.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure!! Mine showed as at UK port on the tracker but I rang CS and in fact it had not only left the port but was delivered to the dearship that day.
> 
> Worth a phone call?
Click to expand...

Just called them...and was told its still at the port... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] lol

I expect it will be on its way to the dealer soon...the wait continues!


----------



## Rumney

KamG said:


> Just called them...and was told its still at the port... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] lol. I expect it will be on its way to the dealer soon...the wait continues!


Really sorry to hear that but worth trying. I'm sure that the wait will be well worth it


----------



## peterg1

Yeay. After two wheels showing as ordered received, my wifes TTS has gone from order received to Preparation.. How long does it stay at Preparation before it moves onto Panel shop.


----------



## peterg1

Yeay. After two wheels showing as ordered received, my wifes TTS has gone from order received to Preparation.. How long does it stay at Preparation before it moves onto Panel shop.


----------



## debonair

peterg1 said:


> Yeay. After two wheels showing as ordered received, my wifes TTS has gone from order received to Preparation.. How long does it stay at Preparation before it moves onto Panel shop.


Mine was in Preparation for 2 weeks. It should say what date they are to start building it (think it was in the Stage 2 details where it gave the date), although mine started a few days before the date given


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> Not sure how accurate the tracker is (dealer says take no notice of it?!) but my car is apparently now in the panel shop, it wasn't meant to be starting production until next week. A nice surprise if it is correct


I had two order numbers because the first order had a really long build date when converted from a TT to a TTS. So they then gave me another one, and switched the TTS back to a TT for someone else. But as it was already added to my tracker, I still see it.

This other order is Build Week 21 and also went into stage 4 yesterday, and now stage 5 today. So I think every order that was due to be built next week triggered on the tracker yesterday. According to an earlier post, these tracking points are just made up and don't mean anything.

My TTS order, the real order of mine, is build week 22, so I guess it will also trigger stage 4 on Thursday next week. This is the first of the MY18 models.


----------



## handyman

If it helps others, here's my time line:


28th Feb: Order Placed[/*]
1st March: (10) Order Received/Acknowledged[/*]
27th April: (20) Prep (57 days after order acknowledged - the build week moved around a lot, was originally due to start on the 8th of May then it moved up to early July before coming back to BW20 which is the 15th of May)[/*]
11th May: (21) Panel Shop (14 days after prep status and a week earlier than expected, BW19 instead of 20)[/*]
12th May: (22) Paint Shop[/*]
13th May: (23) Assembly[/*]
13th May: (24) Quality Control[/*]
15th May: (30) Left Factory[/*]
20th May (38) At Port (5 days from leaving the factory)[/*]

I don't have an estimate delivery date from the dealer but I'm hoping it will be the first week of June.


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> If it helps others, here's my time line:
> 
> 
> 28th Feb: Order Placed[/*]
> 1st March: (10) Order Received/Acknowledged[/*]
> 27th April: (20) Prep (57 days after order acknowledged - the build week moved around a lot, was originally due to start on the 8th of May then it moved up to early July before coming back to BW20 which is the 15th of May)[/*]
> 11th May: (21) Panel Shop (14 days after prep status and a week earlier than expected, BW19 instead of 20)[/*]
> 12th May: (22) Paint Shop[/*]
> 13th May: (23) Assembly[/*]
> 13th May: (24) Quality Control[/*]
> 15th May: (30) Left Factory[/*]
> 20th May (38) At Port (5 days from leaving the factory)[/*]
> 
> I don't have an estimate delivery date from the dealer but I'm hoping it will be the first week of June.


That's a pretty quick timeline from when they started the build compared to others I've seen. I'm a week behind you, in assembly today. Hope mine is as quick as yours!


----------



## handyman

It feels slow! 

I'm hoping that I'll be able to collect on the 2nd of June.


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> My prediction:
> 
> "orderStatus": "40", "statusDate": "2017-06-07Txx:xx:xx+0100" IN UK (Maybe even with dealer, as the tracker runs behind)
> "orderStatus": "39", "statusDate": "2017-06-05Txx:xx:xx+0100" ON THE BOAT
> "orderStatus": "30", "statusDate": "2017-05-27Txx:xx:xx+0100" LEAVING THE FACTORY
> "orderStatus": "24", "statusDate": "2017-05-22T00:00:00+0100" QUALITY CONTROL
> "orderStatus": "23", "statusDate": "2017-05-20T00:00:00+0100" ASSEMBLY
> "orderStatus": "22", "statusDate": "2017-05-19T00:00:00+0100" PAINT SHOP
> "orderStatus": "21", "statusDate": "2017-05-18T00:00:00+0100" PANEL SHOP
> "orderStatus": "20", "statusDate": "2017-05-06T10:39:42+0100" PREPARATION
> "orderStatus": "10", "statusDate": "2017-03-01T16:07:34+0000" ORDER RECEIVED
> 
> Only a bit of fun (for me), but realistically a very good chance we will have them by mid June!
> 
> My current car goes on 18th


Well your prediction is wrong, in a good way  . We're ahead of your schedule, well at least mine is. At order status 30 today 

I have to pick up at a weekend so I was originally thinking 17th June but now I'm wondering whether 10th June is within reach


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction:
> 
> "orderStatus": "40", "statusDate": "2017-06-07Txx:xx:xx+0100" IN UK (Maybe even with dealer, as the tracker runs behind)
> "orderStatus": "39", "statusDate": "2017-06-05Txx:xx:xx+0100" ON THE BOAT
> "orderStatus": "30", "statusDate": "2017-05-27Txx:xx:xx+0100" LEAVING THE FACTORY
> "orderStatus": "24", "statusDate": "2017-05-22T00:00:00+0100" QUALITY CONTROL
> "orderStatus": "23", "statusDate": "2017-05-20T00:00:00+0100" ASSEMBLY
> "orderStatus": "22", "statusDate": "2017-05-19T00:00:00+0100" PAINT SHOP
> "orderStatus": "21", "statusDate": "2017-05-18T00:00:00+0100" PANEL SHOP
> "orderStatus": "20", "statusDate": "2017-05-06T10:39:42+0100" PREPARATION
> "orderStatus": "10", "statusDate": "2017-03-01T16:07:34+0000" ORDER RECEIVED
> 
> Only a bit of fun (for me), but realistically a very good chance we will have them by mid June!
> 
> My current car goes on 18th
> 
> 
> 
> Well your prediction is wrong, in a good way  . We're ahead of your schedule, well at least mine is. At order status 30 today
> 
> I have to pick up at a weekend so I was originally thinking 17th June but now I'm wondering whether 10th June is within reach
Click to expand...

It normally takes 3-4 weeks after status 30 to be ready for pickup at the dealer. It spends a lot of that time at shipping ports on both sides.


----------



## handyman

Mine seems to be stuck on status 38. It's been like that for 9 days now. Quite annoying really.


----------



## debonair

Hmmm reason I was thinking it won't be much longer is from others timescales posted on here. Some have taken only 2 weeks, some 3, some 4. My original thought of 17th June would be 3.5 weeks from now so would be about right I would think. But there's always the hope it may be sooner!


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Hmmm reason I was thinking it won't be much longer is from others timescales posted on here. Some have taken only 2 weeks, some 3, some 4. My original thought of 17th June would be 3.5 weeks from now so would be about right I would think. But there's always the hope it may be sooner!


Mine is still on '24', but after your post, maybe mine will move to '30' today. Depends on what QC find wrong with it :lol: I am hoping to pick mine up on 17th, because my current car goes back on 18th. And I think I am in with a very good chance of that.


----------



## handyman

I just spoke to customer services. My car is in Emden. It was released to a ship on the 19th, meaning that effectively, it's waiting in a queue. He said that it can take up to 14 days to be loaded onto a ship. I guess I just have to wait.


----------



## ttsser

Right when my TTS is due out of the factory the Tracker is saying this:

"We are running some routine service maintenance.This should only take a couple of days.

Please check back soon".

Great!!!

The good news is:

https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... s/xxxxxxxx (replace x's with your order number) still works!


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> Right when my TTS is due out of the factory the Tracker is saying this:
> 
> "We are running some routine service maintenance.This should only take a couple of days.
> 
> Please check back soon".
> 
> Great!!!
> 
> The good news is:
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... s/xxxxxxxx (replace x's with your order number) still works!


I tried this but I just keep getting an error?


----------



## ttsser

Just tried it now and I'm out... so to speak!

orderStatus "30" statusDate	"2017-05-25T01:05:40+0100"

You need to login first. Do this via the Audi Store.

I have just noticed that my car came out of the factory at 1 this morning, so I guess they run 24/7?


----------



## debonair

Yes they do.

I still can't get that link to work, even after logging into Audi Store. Guess I must be doing something wrong?!


----------



## pcbbc

ttsser said:


> orderStatus "30" statusDate	"2017-05-25T01:05:40+0100"
> 
> I have just noticed that my car came out of the factory at 1 this morning, so I guess they run 24/7?


Yes they do, but the update time stamps are when the update was imported into the YourAudi system, not the time of the actual event. Which seems to happen around 1am. So most updates show a time stamp around that time.


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> I still can't get that link to work, even after logging into Audi Store. Guess I must be doing something wrong?!


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... s/xxxxxxxx

I notice the 'link' you see gets shortened with '...' inserted. I have pasted it again here, but if you hover over it and then 'copy link location' you get the full link. take out the 8 x's and put in your order number.

Seems to work better in some browsers than others... Firefox is brilliant, IE Explorer not so good. Microsoft Edge works...

You can do it with IE, but you need to save the link and then open it with Notepad or JSON viewer/editor.


----------



## debonair

Ah, must be my browser at work then as I got it to work on my laptop at home last night


----------



## jonstatt

I'm a bit confused by the JSON output. It says order status 21 but overall status is still 20

{"responseInfo":{"code":0,"desc":"Success"},"data":{"orderNumber":"","orderStatus":"20","deliveryDealerCode":"","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2017-05-25T00:00:00+0100"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2017-05-13T01:00:53+0100"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2017-04-21T01:01:08+0100"}]


----------



## ttsser

Yes, did the same on mine, staying on '20' until it hit '30'. Anything in the 20's is in factory and 30's is out of factory.


----------



## debonair

...or if you're my dealer, 30 means it's been built but not left the factory yet!


----------



## ttsser

I suspect that '30' means left the factory building, but still in the factory compound waiting for a train.


----------



## jonstatt

ttsser said:


> Yes, did the same on mine, staying on '20' until it hit '30'. Anything in the 20's is in factory and 30's is out of factory.


Cheers for the confirmation. 21 and now 22 on mine now but they are fake statuses to make it look good. Will be much more exciting when it hopefully goes to 30 next week. Then I know my car actually exists.


----------



## debonair

Dealer has confirmed to me today mine is in transit to Emden

He still reckons 3-4 weeks from now


----------



## ttsser

Mine said the same, only he said, 'two weeks or so'. But I know it could be 4.

I asked about number plate choice and he said they didn't normally get a choice? I have chosen the last 3 cars I have had, so I was a bit surprised at this.


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> Mine said the same, only he said, 'two weeks or so'. But I know it could be 4.
> 
> I asked about number plate choice and he said they didn't normally get a choice? I have chosen the last 3 cars I have had, so I was a bit surprised at this.


Mine said the same. Last new car I bought was 10 years ago and I got a choice of 3 but dealer told me I just get what I get.


----------



## ttsser

It doesn't cost them anything to email a list to customers. The lists I have been sent before have had a choice of around 10 plates, so it has been easy to pick to most memorable one. I am considering a discreet private plate, but my wife has 'pointed out' that it is a complete waste of money! She has a point, but they cost as little as £250.


----------



## debonair

I have a private plate. I'll be keeping the 17 plate on until Sept then my private one will be going on. Get one!


----------



## ZephyR2

debonair said:


> I have a private plate. I'll be keeping the 17 plate on until Sept then my private one will be going on. Get one!


DE60 NAR by any chance?


----------



## debonair

ZephyR2 said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a private plate. I'll be keeping the 17 plate on until Sept then my private one will be going on. Get one!
> 
> 
> 
> DE60 NAR by any chance?
Click to expand...

Ha! I see what you did there. But no, that's not it 8)


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> Mine said the same, only he said, 'two weeks or so'. But I know it could be 4.


So, the tracker is still down and my status has been sat at 30 for nearly a week now on the link you shared. I was wondering whether that is giving a true status so I just rang Audi UK and they (after waiting for 2 hours for them to call me back) said that my car is at Emden waiting to be shipped, so the status 30 that's currently showing isn't up to date. She said it will probably be a week before it is shipped. They don't know when the tracker is going to be up again, they are 'still working on it', not that it is correct either!

On the basis of what Audi UK just told me, I'm still aiming for 17th June, hopefully!


----------



## ttsser

Thanks for checking that and posting. Hopefully I will be 'in the same boat'!!! Still status 30.

And I like your idea of changing to private plates in September! No doubt if I ask them to now, it will delay the delivery...


----------



## handyman

You might be waiting for a while. Mine left the factory (status 30) on the 15th of May and it was apparently 'released to a boat' on the 19th. Still waiting for it to be shipped from Emden.


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> You might be waiting for a while. Mine left the factory (status 30) on the 15th of May and it was apparently 'released to a boat' on the 19th. Still waiting for it to be shipped from Emden.


Jeez that's not good. Not sure how it works with the shipping? Maybe they are waiting until there are enough cars to go on and ours will all be on the same boat 

On a plus note, I've been making some calls seeing if I can better Audi's price for my JCW and I'm £1400 up on their offer so far  Now just got to co-ordinate it all which isn't easy when I don't actually know when the TT is arriving. Might end up hiring for a week or two at this rate


----------



## ttsser

I only live 2 miles from work, so I might use my bike if it's only a day or two!

The shipping will depend on what port the car is headed for. I think mine is going to Grimsby, but I can't remember where I saw that now. I think it was on my dealer's original order that he emailed me. Less boats seam to go to Grimsby. My dealer is the same distance from either Grimsby or Sheerness, which is the port used for most of southern UK. It might work in my favour, but nothing else has so far!

There are two boats filling up at Emden as I write... don't know their next port until soon before they start moving though... so they could be going anywhere in the world!

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/ho ... 36/zoom:15


----------



## debonair

I'm 17 miles away from work so I don't think I'll be getting my bike out!

I've a feeling I'm Grimsby too (I'm in the Midlands). I'm off work all week so I may just spend the whole week ringing Audi for updates


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> I've a feeling I'm Grimsby too (I'm in the Midlands). I'm off work all week so I may just spend the whole week ringing Audi for updates


Please keep me posted!?


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've a feeling I'm Grimsby too (I'm in the Midlands). I'm off work all week so I may just spend the whole week ringing Audi for updates
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep me posted!?
Click to expand...

Of course! Although I'm not really expecting anything to change this week. But you never know.


----------



## debonair

There's a ship showing at Emden now, destination Grimsby. I'm not even going to start hoping that mine will be on it.

I can see me spending the whole week glued to the flipping marine traffic page at Emden [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## handyman

Where do you get the destination info from?


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Where do you get the destination info from?


If you hover your cursor over the ship it will tell you the destination but it only shows this info when it is just about to leave or has already left. When TTSSer posted before and said there were 2 boats loading up, the boat going to Grimsby wasn't showing, it appeared then left pretty pronto. If you look on the Arrivals section on Grimsby's page you will see the boat CITY OF OSLO is due in tomorrow.


----------



## handyman

Great!

I can see one due into Sheerness from Emden tomorrow too. No clue if my car is on it of course...


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Great!
> 
> I can see one due into Sheerness from Emden tomorrow too. No clue if my car is on it of course...


I would hope so if it's been sitting at the port that long. That's why I'm not holding my breath that mine is on the Grimsby boat now as it will have only been on the port a couple of days


----------



## ttsser

The boats don't seem to go to Grimsby as often as Sheerness, hence waiting around in Emden. I am going to remain optimistic that my car is on City of Oslo, which I remember was used by VAG 3 years ago when my Golf was delivered. If it's not on this boat, my bet is it will be at least a week before the next boat to Grimsby.
Check with your dealers which port your car is coming in on, but it would make sense why Handyman had to wait at Emden.
Debonair, I reckon all three of us are all going to waste many hours glued to either the broken tracker or Marine Traffic! :lol:


----------



## handyman

Ah, but I live in Kent so mine should be coming to Sheerness. Nice theory though.

I should have picked it up from Ingolstadt!


----------



## debonair

It would be really really good if mine is on this boat, the JCW is going tomorrow now so I shall be carless  Got made an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## debonair

Just rang Audi CS in the vague hope that they would tell me my car was put on the boat yesterday. They can't tell me anything :x It's their sales team that deal with that and they don't open until 9am. Either that or ring the dealer, which I'm trying not to do as I'm aware that I might be becoming a real pain in the @ss for them (I actually think it might be too late for that already though!). I already left a message yesterday for my sales guy and he never rang me back. I actually do need to speak with them though to tell them that they're not getting my JCW any more.

I will definitely find out today where my car is. I'm expecting it to still be sat at Emden to be honest but I live in hope.


----------



## NoWayMan73

Hi, are you all able to login to yourAudi to check the status of your orders? When I try to login it still says 'We are running some routine service maintenance. This should only take a couple of days. Please check back soon' Been like that for more than a few days now!! Frustrating....

Is there another way to check the status?

Also, do you know how long it should take to receive your order number from time of ordering at the dealership? Myself and my wife both ordered cars at the same time. I got my order number within a few days but my wife is still waiting for hers over 2 weeks later.

Thanks


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Just rang Audi CS in the vague hope that they would tell me my car was put on the boat yesterday. They can't tell me anything :x It's their sales team that deal with that and they don't open until 9am. Either that or ring the dealer, which I'm trying not to do as I'm aware that I might be becoming a real pain in the @ss for them (I actually think it might be too late for that already though!). I already left a message yesterday for my sales guy and he never rang me back. I actually do need to speak with them though to tell them that they're not getting my JCW any more.
> 
> I will definitely find out today where my car is. I'm expecting it to still be sat at Emden to be honest but I live in hope.


Status 38 this morning!!! I must be on that boat!!!
EDIT... Oh, Status 38 means in port... that port being Emden


----------



## ttsser

NoWayMan73 said:


> Hi, are you all able to login to yourAudi to check the status of your orders? When I try to login it still says 'We are running some routine service maintenance. This should only take a couple of days. Please check back soon' Been like that for more than a few days now!! Frustrating....
> 
> Is there another way to check the status?
> 
> Also, do you know how long it should take to receive your order number from time of ordering at the dealership? Myself and my wife both ordered cars at the same time. I got my order number within a few days but my wife is still waiting for hers over 2 weeks later.
> 
> Thanks


I got mine a couple of days after the order, which I think is normal. Dealer may be trying to find an order slot already placed, to speed up your wife's order???
If you have already registered your order number on YourAudi, then go back two/three pages on this thread and there is a post with a link telling you how to bring up the raw tracker.


----------



## NoWayMan73

Thanks ttser, appreciate the advice. Should I be pestering the dealer about my wife's car or leave it a while longer? We were told they would both be ready to collect on 1st September.

Thanks


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just rang Audi CS in the vague hope that they would tell me my car was put on the boat yesterday. They can't tell me anything :x It's their sales team that deal with that and they don't open until 9am. Either that or ring the dealer, which I'm trying not to do as I'm aware that I might be becoming a real pain in the @ss for them (I actually think it might be too late for that already though!). I already left a message yesterday for my sales guy and he never rang me back. I actually do need to speak with them though to tell them that they're not getting my JCW any more.
> 
> I will definitely find out today where my car is. I'm expecting it to still be sat at Emden to be honest but I live in hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Status 38 this morning!!! I must be on that boat!!!
> EDIT... Oh, Status 38 means in port... that port being Emden
Click to expand...

Did you get that status from the other link for the tracker? I checked mine earlier this morning and it still said 30 :?

Nowayman the Your Audi tracker has been down for a week now with no indication of when it's going to be back up. I would be ringing the dealer about your other car, just to make sure all is in order


----------



## handyman

If you want to check on the status of your order whilst the tracker is down use the live chat. Easier than phoning up. You will need your order number though.


----------



## NoWayMan73

Thanks debonair, I think I will do.

We only went into the dealer to order my wife's car. I wasn't even thinking about replacing my current MK2!


----------



## NoWayMan73

handyman said:


> If you want to check on the status of your order whilst the tracker is down use the live chat. Easier than phoning up. You will need your order number though.


Thanks Handyman, I'm not so worried about the status of my car really as I know there's still a way to go before I collect it. I'm more concerned that I don't have an order number for my wife's car yet. The sales person guaranteed that they only sell cars that they have an allocation for, so I can't understand why we haven't had an order number yet!

Thanks


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just rang Audi CS in the vague hope that they would tell me my car was put on the boat yesterday. They can't tell me anything :x It's their sales team that deal with that and they don't open until 9am. Either that or ring the dealer, which I'm trying not to do as I'm aware that I might be becoming a real pain in the @ss for them (I actually think it might be too late for that already though!). I already left a message yesterday for my sales guy and he never rang me back. I actually do need to speak with them though to tell them that they're not getting my JCW any more.
> 
> I will definitely find out today where my car is. I'm expecting it to still be sat at Emden to be honest but I live in hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Status 38 this morning!!! I must be on that boat!!!
> EDIT... Oh, Status 38 means in port... that port being Emden
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you get that status from the other link for the tracker? I checked mine earlier this morning and it still said 30 :?
> 
> Nowayman the Your Audi tracker has been down for a week now with no indication of when it's going to be back up. I would be ringing the dealer about your other car, just to make sure all is in order
Click to expand...

Mine says status 38 towards the top, but it still says 30 in the order history list. I think Handyman suggested that it automatically goes to 38 5 days after leaving factory, so yours should be.
I am still hoping our cars are on City of Oslo, because the tracker wouldn't be updated for a day or two anyway :?


----------



## jonstatt

Status 30 overnight so my TTS finally exists.

Mine is going to Hertfordshire so I assume it will be Sheerness for anything near the M25. Doesn't sound good from what Handyman is reporting. Handyman, worth another live chat to see if yours is on the move yet?


----------



## debonair

No mention anywhere on mine of 38, 39 or anything else. Definitely just says 30. I've just called Audi CS again and even they said it's at 30 on their screen :? I explained that I was told yesterday it was at Emden awaiting shipping so he's going to check with the sales team (them who are in the know) and call me back. He confirmed mine will be going into Grimsby. He said there are about 3 boats a week that go into Grimsby and that cars can sit at Emden for 10 days before they are shipped.

Really not expecting mine to be on OSLO, that would be too good to be true!


----------



## debonair

Audi CS just rang me back. My car hasn't been scanned in at Emden yet?! So it might be at the port, it might not :x

Basically they don't know. The guy was confused as to how I could have been told yesterday that it was at Emden awaiting shipping. But he reckons it will be shipped end of this week, early next week? How he can say this when no-one even knows where my car is I really don't know. Now not a happy bunny 

Apparently the tracker is meant to be back up today, so he said.


----------



## handyman

ttsser said:


> I think Handyman suggested that it automatically goes to 38 5 days after leaving factory, so yours should be.
> I am still hoping our cars are on City of Oslo, because the tracker wouldn't be updated for a day or two anyway :?


I don't remember that . I know that mine took 4 days from the factory in Hungary to being at the port waiting for a boat. Audi CS confirmed this via chat as they said it was released for shipping on the 19th of May.

Having just spoken to Audi CS via live chat my TTS is on the boat to Sheerness, finally! There was one boat that arrived this morning (heading back to Eden now) and one due to arrive tomorrow afternoon. My tracker still says 38 (Arrived at [Departure] Port.


----------



## ttsser

handyman said:


> If it helps others, here's my time line:
> 
> 
> 28th Feb: Order Placed[/*]
> 1st March: (10) Order Received/Acknowledged[/*]
> 27th April: (20) Prep (57 days after order acknowledged - the build week moved around a lot, was originally due to start on the 8th of May then it moved up to early July before coming back to BW20 which is the 15th of May)[/*]
> 11th May: (21) Panel Shop (14 days after prep status and a week earlier than expected, BW19 instead of 20)[/*]
> 12th May: (22) Paint Shop[/*]
> 13th May: (23) Assembly[/*]
> 13th May: (24) Quality Control[/*]
> 15th May: (30) Left Factory[/*]
> 20th May (38) At Port (5 days from leaving the factory)[/*]
> 
> I don't have an estimate delivery date from the dealer but I'm hoping it will be the first week of June.


Haha, all anecdotal evidence! I misunderstood your post here.
Hungry you say? I thought all the TTs were built in Ingolstadt?
Debonair, the 'Weser Highway' is in Emden filling up with cars now and is bound for Grimsby.


----------



## ttsser

From Audi:
Your vehicle is at Status 38, which means it is at the Port of Exit released for shipping
Once at the Port, vehicles can wait up to 14 days to be loaded onto a boat for the UK
If the ship arrives during the working week, vehicles take on average 24 hours to be unloaded. Your car can then wait for up to one week to be assigned to a transporter for delivery to the Audi Centre. Once the vehicle is on the transporter the timescale for delivery to the Audi Centre is three to five working days.
So that will be up to around 27 days from today then


----------



## debonair

My dealer said that they have no input until a car arrives in the UK, as soon as it does they can 'put a rocket up them' to get it moved. I'll be telling them to get their Exocet ready for sure!


----------



## debonair

Handyman - how do you get the chat facility for Audi CS? I can't see this option anywhere? Thanks


----------



## handyman

Go to the contact us page and there's a little red box to the far right of the screen which says 'Live Chat'. It's not the easiest thing to see.


----------



## debonair

No wonder I couldn't see it. It's not there! No little red box on my screen :?


----------



## debonair

Perhaps it's a browser thing. I used Microsoft Edge and the Live Chat showed up but I usually use Google Chrome and it didn't show on there.


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> From Audi:
> Your vehicle is at Status 38, which means it is at the Port of Exit released for shipping
> Once at the Port, vehicles can wait up to 14 days to be loaded onto a boat for the UK
> If the ship arrives during the working week, vehicles take on average 24 hours to be unloaded. Your car can then wait for up to one week to be assigned to a transporter for delivery to the Audi Centre. Once the vehicle is on the transporter the timescale for delivery to the Audi Centre is three to five working days.
> So that will be up to around 27 days from today then


Add on potentially another 7 days for me, seeing as mine hasn't even reached Emden yet. Audi UK have just told me (via Live Argument, I mean Chat) it can take 2 weeks to get to the port from the factory. I'm really miffed, big time. The JCW has gone today, on the basis that I was told yesterday my car was at the port and today that it should be shipped later this week/early next week. Now I find out that is a load of old baloney so I'm probably going to end up hiring for a lot longer than I anticipated. Audi UK Customer Relations are going to contact me within 48 hours.


----------



## ttsser

I doubt if your car is still on the train to Emden. I bet it is in the port, but the ridiculous tracking system has just not reported it yet. Or maybe yours is the car being thrashed around the port during lunchbreaks :lol: 
If you look through the history of other cars at this stage, some just appear at the dealers when still at status 38, only a couple of weeks after leaving the factory.
Mind you, when my dealer told me 14 weeks delivery, I foolishly thought he was being pessimistic&#8230; now it's looking like 18 weeks delivery is more accurate.
But it could just turn up sooner than the 27 day worst case the girl told me from Audi CS???

P.S. They can't thrash the cars, because the ECU is in delivery mode.


----------



## debonair

I just find it astonishing that they clearly have no clue. I know nothing is accurate, which is just as frustrating. Surely it can't be that hard to get it right?!

Thing is now for me it's not just me being inpatient and wanting my car (which I obviously do) but there are now financial implications for me and that's what's annoyed me today.

My rattle and dummy have flown right out of the pram 8)


----------



## GrantTTS

debonair said:


> My rattle and dummy have flown right out of the pram 8)


Don't worry they are not lost and will soon find employment in a dealers service department.......


----------



## handyman

ttsser said:


> Hungry you say? I thought all the TTs were built in Ingolstadt?
> Debonair, the 'Weser Highway' is in Emden filling up with cars now and is bound for Grimsby.


Yep, all TTs are made in Gyor in Hungary:

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/08/04/audi ... r-hungary/

When the tracker starts working again you sometimes see it say Gyor as the source, although the map still shows Ingolstadt.


----------



## debonair

GrantTTS said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> My rattle and dummy have flown right out of the pram 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry they are not lost and will soon find employment in a dealers service department.......
Click to expand...

Indeed. I'm beginning to wonder what on earth I am letting myself in for. After many years of flawless service from MINI I am wondering whether I am making a huge mistake here. One of the reasons why I procrastinated for so long before signing on the dotted line for the TT was because I would be leaving the safety of the exemplary service from MINI and diving into the unknown.

The funds for my JCW will be in my account hopefully in a day or two. It's very tempting indeed to just scrap the TT order altogether and go buy something else.

NB: I'm still at status 30 this morning


----------



## handyman

Yes, my car is in the UK! Status 39.


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Yes, my car is in the UK! Status 39.


----------



## jonstatt

How are you guys checking the status now? Audi shop and Your Audi will no longer give a login session! So the direct output link won't work.


----------



## debonair

I checked mine a stupid o'clock this morning when Audi Store was working. It's now also undergoing maintenance/updating as well as Your Audi so now have no way of checking online. This just gets better and better. Not!

I have found myself now looking at used TTS's this morning


----------



## handyman

jonstatt said:


> How are you guys checking the status now? Audi shop and Your Audi will no longer give a login session! So the direct output link won't work.


I found that if I go to the main page, click on your Audi it still gives me a login page. When I do it says 'under maintenance' but then I can use the direct link to see the status.


----------



## ttsser

Use:
https://www.audi.co.uk/youraudi/youraud ... ount/login
to log in, then the link I posted a page or 3 back in this thread.

Mine still Status 38.


----------



## jonstatt

handyman said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you guys checking the status now? Audi shop and Your Audi will no longer give a login session! So the direct output link won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> I found that if I go to the main page, click on your Audi it still gives me a login page. When I do it says 'under maintenance' but then I can use the direct link to see the status.
Click to expand...

Ah. That wasn't working when I posted. It is now, thanks


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> I checked mine a stupid o'clock this morning when Audi Store was working. It's now also undergoing maintenance/updating as well as Your Audi so now have no way of checking online. This just gets better and better. Not!
> 
> I have found myself now looking at used TTS's this morning


Isn't ttsser roughly in line with your car coming out of the factory? And that one is still in status 38. I think the most likely thing is your car missed a scan but is still at the dock waiting to board a boat. We know that handyman's Sheerness one (where I assume mine is going) took about 2 weeks from status 30 to status 39. So give it another week and I suspect it will be on next week's boat.


----------



## debonair

jonstatt said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked mine a stupid o'clock this morning when Audi Store was working. It's now also undergoing maintenance/updating as well as Your Audi so now have no way of checking online. This just gets better and better. Not!
> 
> I have found myself now looking at used TTS's this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't ttsser roughly in line with your car coming out of the factory? And that one is still in status 38. I think the most likely thing is your car missed a scan but is still at the dock waiting to board a boat. We know that handyman's Sheerness one (where I assume mine is going) took about 2 weeks from status 30 to status 39. So give it another week and I suspect it will be on next week's boat.
Click to expand...

Yes, ttser's was actually out of the factory a day after mine. Think his went to 38 the day before yesterday. I suspect that's what's happened too, they missed the scan. I'll see what happens over the next couple of days. Mine is still showing at 30


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked mine a stupid o'clock this morning when Audi Store was working. It's now also undergoing maintenance/updating as well as Your Audi so now have no way of checking online. This just gets better and better. Not!
> 
> I have found myself now looking at used TTS's this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't ttsser roughly in line with your car coming out of the factory? And that one is still in status 38. I think the most likely thing is your car missed a scan but is still at the dock waiting to board a boat. We know that handyman's Sheerness one (where I assume mine is going) took about 2 weeks from status 30 to status 39. So give it another week and I suspect it will be on next week's boat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, ttser's was actually out of the factory a day after mine. Think his went to 38 the day before yesterday. I suspect that's what's happened too, they missed the scan. I'll see what happens over the next couple of days. Mine is still showing at 30
Click to expand...

For sure, I would be frustrated as you have been. I am a very impatient person and once I decide to buy something, I want it "now". And the worst thing is when something doesn't go to plan, and nobody can tell you what is happening. But unlike a package being shipped by DPD, a car doesn't just go missing. That's why I think all is well and it's either a missed scan, or a system issue where the scan didn't get uploaded into the system correctly. I hope mine doesn't have this. As mine was out of the factory on Tuesday (Wednesday 1am tracking), that it will go to 38 around Tuesday next week.

P.S was quite impressed that my dealer called me the same day my status went to 30 to tell me the news.


----------



## peterg1

So how is everybody checking on there build/delivery status, whilst "your" Audi is down... Its been down for around a week now...


----------



## debonair

If you log into 'Your Audi' and then click on the link in the below post, replacing the X's with your order number you should get your order details and status code. Even though Your Audi is still undergoing maintenance it should still let you log in first before you get the message saying it's down. You need to do this before doing the following, otherwise it won't work.

The link below can be a bit dodgy depending on what browser your are using. It doesn't like some browsers. I use Google Chrome and it works fine on that.



ttsser said:


> Right when my TTS is due out of the factory the Tracker is saying this:
> 
> "We are running some routine service maintenance.This should only take a couple of days.
> 
> Please check back soon".
> 
> Great!!!
> 
> The good news is:
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... s/xxxxxxxx (replace x's with your order number) still works!


----------



## jonstatt

I noticed that the VIN number appeared in the JSON output after it goes to status 30. Mine starts TRU ZZZ . I will be extremely disappointed if my TTS lives up to the billing of that!


----------



## handyman

jonstatt said:


> I noticed that the VIN number appeared in the JSON output after it goes to status 30. Mine starts TRU ZZZ . I will be extremely disappointed if my TTS lives up to the billing of that!


 

My dealer said to expect another ten days before I can take delivery. Ugh.


----------



## jonstatt

handyman said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the VIN number appeared in the JSON output after it goes to status 30. Mine starts TRU ZZZ . I will be extremely disappointed if my TTS lives up to the billing of that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dealer said to expect another ten days before I can take delivery. Ugh.
Click to expand...

The nearer the car gets to being with you, the longer the wait seems to become!


----------



## debonair

I've just been speaking with another dealer (not the one my order is with) when enquiring about another car and they said that my car is at least another 3-4 weeks away, which is really disappointing and is really starting to force my hand to walk away. What they did say though, for those whose cars are going to Grimsby, is that Grimsby is a lot 'easier' than Sheerness. They said that Sheerness is the port which takes a lot longer.


----------



## ttsser

jonstatt said:


> I noticed that the VIN number appeared in the JSON output after it goes to status 30. Mine starts TRU ZZZ . I will be extremely disappointed if my TTS lives up to the billing of that!


Haha... mine has the same number...I have no intention of snoozing in mine!!


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> I've just been speaking with another dealer (not the one my order is with) when enquiring about another car and they said that my car is at least another 3-4 weeks away, which is really disappointing and is really starting to force my hand to walk away. What they did say though, for those whose cars are going to Grimsby, is that Grimsby is a lot 'easier' than Sheerness. They said that Sheerness is the port which takes a lot longer.


They would say that! They want you to cancel and buy from them instead. If Audi don't know, they certainly don't.
Interesting about Grimsby though. But not sure what to belive.


----------



## debonair

To be fair, the last time I spoke with my own dealer ( a couple of days ago) they said the same 

Still at status 30


----------



## ZephyR2

jonstatt said:


> handyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the VIN number appeared in the JSON output after it goes to status 30. Mine starts TRU ZZZ . I will be extremely disappointed if my TTS lives up to the billing of that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dealer said to expect another ten days before I can take delivery. Ugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nearer the car gets to being with you, the longer the wait seems to become!
Click to expand...

 :lol: True ! Something in one of Einsteins laws of physics that time gets distorted the nearer and object becomes.


----------



## ttsser

At last! The tracker is working! I can watch those videos I have missed now!


----------



## handyman

Hmm. Maybe mine isn't in the UK now and is still on the boat. The tracker says 'On it's way to the UK'. 
I think that there is some misleading information out there on the forums. Information I had was that 39 means in the UK, it now seems like it means 'on the boat':

See the image below:
download/file.php?id=233481&mode=view


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Hmm. Maybe mine isn't in the UK now and is still on the boat. The tracker says 'On it's way to the UK'.
> I think that there is some misleading information out there on the forums. Information I had was that 39 means in the UK, it now seems like it means 'on the boat':
> 
> See the image below:
> download/file.php?id=233481&mode=view


40 is in the UK, 39 is bobbing along the waves.

I was hoping that when the tracker came back up mine would say something different but alas no.


----------



## handyman

I wonder if 40 means that it is physically at the port in the UK but not 'landed' yet, meaning it's not yet been through customs?

The tracker just reads the feed that you get if you use the direct link so it won't show anything different.


----------



## debonair

Audi status codes..................


----------



## handyman

Yes I saw that. It's what I linked to before. Shame that we don't get to see the in between status codes.


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Yes I saw that. It's what I linked to before. Shame that we don't get to see the in between status codes.


Oops sorry, didn't see your link.

The in between codes like 39.5 - Dropped off the side of the boat, 40.5 Rag it round the port for a couple of days


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> I've just been speaking with another dealer (not the one my order is with) when enquiring about another car and they said that my car is at least another 3-4 weeks away, which is really disappointing and is really starting to force my hand to walk away. What they did say though, for those whose cars are going to Grimsby, is that Grimsby is a lot 'easier' than Sheerness. They said that Sheerness is the port which takes a lot longer.


Do you reckon Hertfordshire would be Sheerness or Grimsby?

Btw, this poster had no 38

viewtopic.php?p=8010665#p8010665


----------



## handyman

My 38 has disappeared and has been replaced by 39.


----------



## jonstatt

handyman said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry you say? I thought all the TTs were built in Ingolstadt?
> Debonair, the 'Weser Highway' is in Emden filling up with cars now and is bound for Grimsby.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, all TTs are made in Gyor in Hungary:
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/08/04/audi ... r-hungary/
> 
> When the tracker starts working again you sometimes see it say Gyor as the source, although the map still shows Ingolstadt.
Click to expand...

The tracker is very wrong then. It has this

welcome to Ingolstadt.

Your order has now arrived at our factory in Ingolstadt.
Here, we'll assemble all the parts of your car before it begins its journey to your Audi Centre.

And

Your Audi has left Ingolstadt


----------



## debonair

jonstatt said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been speaking with another dealer (not the one my order is with) when enquiring about another car and they said that my car is at least another 3-4 weeks away, which is really disappointing and is really starting to force my hand to walk away. What they did say though, for those whose cars are going to Grimsby, is that Grimsby is a lot 'easier' than Sheerness. They said that Sheerness is the port which takes a lot longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you reckon Hertfordshire would be Sheerness or Grimsby?
> 
> Btw, this poster had no 38
> 
> viewtopic.php?p=8010665#p8010665
Click to expand...

I would say Hertfordshire would be Sheerness

To be honest all the different people I've spoken to at 
various Audi places over the last few days will tell you something completely different to the next. I don't think any of them have a clue! Someone else at my dealer today told me my car should be ready in 2 weeks. I give up.


----------



## handyman

jonstatt said:


> The tracker is very wrong then.


Yes, it is  .


----------



## can_quattro

Audi just does not care about these trackers.
Audi Canada got rid of theirs completely.
Audi USA has never had one.


----------



## handyman

Wrong or right mine is now saying status 40 'In the UK'.


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Wrong or right mine is now saying status 40 'In the UK'.


Not long now! Mine still at 30 :?


----------



## Gazfen

Picking mine up on Thursday ,mythos black 230bhp coupe


----------



## jonstatt

5 days since status 30 but it hasn't flipped to status 38 overnight as others have done. Maybe my car has gone into the same black hole as Debonair's !


----------



## debonair

Mine is still at 30. It must be 2 weeks now since it left the factory.

Not that it matters any more.


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> Mine is still at 30. It must be 2 weeks now since it left the factory.
> 
> Not that it matters any more.


I know it doesn't matter anymore but for the sake of interest, please keep an occasional eye on it and let us know if it starts moving again. Hope you are happy with your yellow TTS!


----------



## ttsser

Mine went to status 39 on 2nd June... still on 39 now. I hope it is not lost at sea!!!


----------



## debonair

jonstatt said:


> I know it doesn't matter anymore but for the sake of interest, please keep an occasional eye on it and let us know if it starts moving again. Hope you are happy with your yellow TTS!


Thanks! I'm sure I will love it 

I'll keep checking for as long as I can, I'm half expecting to get cut off from the tracker at some point now.

Still showing 30 just now, which begs the question what on earth has happened to the car I ordered?! If ttssers left the factory a day after mine you'd expect mine to be in line for the boat first. If it did miss it's scan when arriving at the port, has it also missed a scan when leaving the port as surely it would be on the same boat as ttssers, if not one before?


----------



## ttsser

Status 40 this morning. But there hasn't been a boat in port since the Weser Highway left at midday on Saturday! By the time I got status 39, the Weser Highway was already en route from Emden to Grimsby, but it must have been on that boat.
From this I deduce that they do unload during the weekend, but they don't scan. My car must have been unloaded late Friday or early Saturday.
So, the tracker is delayed&#8230; surprise :lol:

orderStatus	"40" statusDate	"2017-06-06T01:05:36+0100" IN UK
orderStatus	"39" statusDate	"2017-06-02T01:03:51+0100" ON THE BOAT
orderStatus	"38" statusDate	"2017-05-31Txx:xx:xx+0100" IN PORT (Missing in list, but was shown from this date)
orderStatus	"30" statusDate	"2017-05-25T01:05:40+0100" LEAVING THE FACTORY
orderStatus	"24" statusDate	"2017-05-22T00:00:00+0100" QUALITY CONTROL
orderStatus	"23" statusDate	"2017-05-20T00:00:00+0100" ASSEMBLY
orderStatus	"22" statusDate	"2017-05-19T00:00:00+0100" PAINT SHOP
orderStatus	"21" statusDate	"2017-05-18T00:00:00+0100" PANEL SHOP
orderStatus	"20" statusDate	"2017-05-06T10:39:42+0100" PREPARATION
orderStatus	"10" statusDate	"2017-03-01T16:07:34+0000" ORDER RECEIVED


----------



## debonair

Good news for you ttsser 

Guess what? Mine is still at 30!


----------



## ttsser

Thanks Debonair.

Yours? That is really odd. I remember a similar thing happened to someones Golf when I was waiting for mine. Turned out to have developed a gearbox problem in port, so had to be repaired!

When do you pick up yours? I must admit that yellow was considered for mine. But even the lapiz blue golf is very noticeable, so I decided that I wanted something a bit 'under the radar' this time. If someone doesn't like my driving they can report 'the dark grey sports car' as opposed to the one in a million lovely yellow one!

Quite like the bright orange one posted on here recently too.


----------



## debonair

Pick mine up on Saturday. Dealer did offer to deliver (they are 2 hours away from where I am) but there's something about going to the showroom and collecting your new(ish) car. It's not quite the same experience having it delivered. So we're jumping on the train there and they are arranging a taxi from the station which was nice of them. Can't wait. I bet it'll be raining 

Mine is still at 30 this morning. Audi UK Customer Relations were meant to be calling me by latest Friday last week but I've heard diddly squat from them :x Might call them to complain about the complaints team 

Have you been on to your dealer about a collection date for yours? I'd be badgering them big time now it's in the UK!


----------



## handyman

Well mine is on status 60 this morning although the tracker page itself doesn't say anything. I've sent an email to my dealer to see if there is any chance of me collecting this weekend.


----------



## debonair

If it lands with them today or even tomorrow I don't see why you couldn't collect at the weekend. I was told it only takes a day or two to complete the PDI etc.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## debonair

So, I just spoke with Audi UK again and they tell me that my complaint had been closed down!!!

They have re-opened it and are allegedly calling me after work today.

What they did say was that my car was released for shipping on 1st June and is still at Emden :? So basically everything they told me last week was complete hogwash.


----------



## jonstatt

Status 38 this morning. I now understand why the status 38 disappears after it becomes 39 and later. It is not an additional entry in the list of events like 21, 22 etc. The overall status changes to 38 only with no timestamp.

Ttsser , which website are you using to track the ships?


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Have you been on to your dealer about a collection date for yours? I'd be badgering them big time now it's in the UK!


I have, but they are being a bit lax at the moment. I seem to have pissed them off somehow :wink: They did say "should be delivered next week"  I have requested Friday and booked the day off work already :!: My Golf is being picked up the following Monday.



jonstatt said:


> Ttsser , which website are you using to track the ships?


Marine Traffic. I put a link to Emden Port in this thread a few pages ago.


----------



## handyman

Woohoo! My TTS arrived at the dealer this morning. It's already been registered (I have the reg now) and I've signed all of the required documentation. I'm picking it up on Saturday.


----------



## Nyxx

Happy days Handyman, Enjoy


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Woohoo! My TTS arrived at the dealer this morning. It's already been registered (I have the reg now) and I've signed all of the required documentation. I'm picking it up on Saturday.


That's two of us collecting Saturday then 

I have received an email this morning from Audi UK telling me my car has left the factory :?

Arse and elbow springs to mind.


----------



## ttsser

handyman said:


> Woohoo! My TTS arrived at the dealer this morning. It's already been registered (I have the reg now) and I've signed all of the required documentation. I'm picking it up on Saturday.


Good news. Did you get a choice of plates? When did you place the order please?


----------



## handyman

Nyxx said:


> Happy days Handyman, Enjoy


Thank you *Nyxx*!



debonair said:


> Arse and elbow springs to mind.


Certainly seems to be the case, not that you care now 



ttsser said:


> Did you get a choice of plates? When did you place the order please?


No I didn't. I was told that the DVLA do not do this anymore. Luckily the plate isn't anything weird or rude!


----------



## ttsser

handyman said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get a choice of plates? When did you place the order please?
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't. I was told that the DVLA do not do this anymore. Luckily the plate isn't anything weird or rude!
Click to expand...

That's odd. It's not the DVLA. We chose the plates for my wife's new car in April. My TTS dealer just said no, but won't give me a reason why. I am hoping for something weird or rude!

When did you place the order for your car please? Just curious as you are collecting a week before me. I Ordered on 28th Feb.


----------



## handyman

I placed my order on the same date as you.


----------



## jonstatt

The ordering system is not a fair one so you can easily have a month difference between two people who order on the same day. My TTS was ordered 31st March and at the port as of Tuesday so a week behind ttsser. Mine is going to Sheerness though so I highly doubt it got onto yesterday's boat and will now sit for a week like Handymans did.

I wasn't able to choose the plate on my last car. Not like the old days when the dealers got an allocation of reg numbers. I think it just gets auto generated now when it is registered.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Wow, this thread brings back many happy memories...

It's interesting to see that the tracker is still as ineffective as ever :roll: 

I was lucky enough to be able to choose my plate and I was sent over a list of about 50 to chose from.

It might be because my dealer is a mate but he did say they don't normally let customers choose as it can delay registrations as they can take ages to decide...


----------



## ttsser

Still status 40, but dealer informed me it's on the transporter headed thier way!


----------



## handyman

Good news *ttsser*.


----------



## debonair

Mine still at 30 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> Mine still at 30 :lol: :lol:


Did you ever get that complaint follow-up? Would love to know what happened here.

As for mine, as expected it didn't get on a boat this week so hoping its on the move next week.


----------



## debonair

I had to chase it but I've spoken to them every day this week. Mainly as they have been trying to resolve the issue of my deposit. They are still looking into the matter of the info they gave me. They are calling me again on Monday.


----------



## NoWayMan73

Quick question please. I ordered 2 cars on 13 May. A TT BE and an A4 avant BE, I have received my order number and build date for the TT, but only got an order number for the A4 last Tuesday 06 June and only after pestering the dealer. I'm yet to get a build date for the A4. Is this normal? Or should I start to get more cross with the dealer? When we ordered them both, we were given a collection date of 01 September, do you think this will still be achievable?

Thanks


----------



## debonair

It depends when they start building it. I'm probably not the best person to answer, given my experience! It's definitely achievable from now though. I would get on to the dealer, although they may not be able to help much as it will depend on when the factory allocate it a build slot.


----------



## ttsser

It's real... just two more days to wait...


----------



## debonair

Nice! I really do like those wheels, still kinda disappointed I won't be getting them now.
Not long for you now!


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Nice! I really do like those wheels, still kinda disappointed I won't be getting them now.
> Not long for you now!


Odd that not many people agree with us. I would have gone to 20" if I could have had either your wheels or a 20" version of these, but I really dislike the BE 20" wheels.
All being well, my car is being delivered 8am Friday!


----------



## willsavage

mine was ordered end of april (even though audi says mid march - guessing i got an earlier slot), i got a build date W/C 5th June and I've just hit status 38 - cant collect it until mid july as the BMW needs collecting and sending back but starting to get excited


----------



## jonstatt

Getting impatient now. 2 weeks since my TTS left the factory and just sitting at Emden. I am watching the Thames Highway go back and forth to Sheerness. Just arriving back in Emden for the second time this week. But historically in this thread looks like TTs seem to get the Tuesday boats to Sheerness.


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> Odd that not many people agree with us. I would have gone to 20" if I could have had either your wheels or a 20" version of these, but I really dislike the BE 20" wheels.
> All being well, my car is being delivered 8am Friday!


Same here, the only 2 designs out of the whole TT range I like are mine (obviously  ) and yours. I really think the wheel designs on the Mk3 are very poor. I know we are in the minority liking your wheels but at least you'll be different. Perhaps they are one of those wheels that look better 'in the flesh.'

On a side note, my S Line order is still at status 30  I strongly suspect that I might not be able to access the current info as technically my order is cancelled. I can't really ask the dealer where it is as that would be taking the mick under the circumstances. I'll find out when it got there at some point though as I will need to keep in touch with them in relation to my deposit. I'll be very interested to find out when it landed with them.


----------



## handyman

I don't like the 20 inch wheels but I still like people that choose them


----------



## jonstatt

handyman said:


> I don't like the 20 inch wheels but I still like people that choose them


You thought your shipping was slow. Just contacted customer services to double check mine as I am 2 days over 2 weeks since leaving the factory and I keep seeing boats go back and forth to Sheerness..... but no, mine is still at Emden. Have to hope for better news next week.


----------



## handyman

Well mine took 5 days to get to Emden (30 > 38) and then was on the boat about 13 days after that. It's very frustrating though!


----------



## jonstatt

handyman said:


> Well mine took 5 days to get to Emden (30 > 38) and then was on the boat about 13 days after that. It's very frustrating though!


Oh I remembered wrongly then. So I have a little while to wait then. Poo

I was impartial about the 20" BE rims but the wife thought they were hideous so went for the titanium matt 19" option


----------



## ZephyR2

debonair said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that not many people agree with us. I would have gone to 20" if I could have had either your wheels or a 20" version of these, but I really dislike the BE 20" wheels.
> All being well, my car is being delivered 8am Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, the only 2 designs out of the whole TT range I like are mine (obviously  ) and yours. I really think the wheel designs on the Mk3 are very poor. I know we are in the minority liking your wheels but at least you'll be different. Perhaps they are one of those wheels that look better 'in the flesh.'
Click to expand...

Just for the record I think they look good too, probably the best in the TT range, along with the monochrome version for the TTS. But TBH wheels across the whole Audi model range are pretty awful, or at least not to my liking.


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> All being well, my car is being delivered 8am Friday!


Enjoy today. Pics please if you can stop driving for 5 minutes


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> All being well, my car is being delivered 8am Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy today. Pics please if you can stop driving for 5 minutes
Click to expand...

Hahaha. Took my 7yr old to school this morning and didn't get back until now!

Not a great pic...


----------



## handyman

Woohoo! Very happy for you. Enjoy.

More pics now please!


----------



## debonair

handyman said:


> Woohoo! Very happy for you. Enjoy.
> 
> More pics now please!


What he said 

Congrats 8)

P.s. Need to see those wheels!


----------



## NoWayMan73

ttsser said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> 
> All being well, my car is being delivered 8am Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy today. Pics please if you can stop driving for 5 minutes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. Took my 7yr old to school this morning and didn't get back until now!
> 
> Not a great pic...
Click to expand...

Wow, that looks lovely. I bet you can't stop looking back when you get out of it.

As handyman said, more pics please. Mine's not coming until 1st September, not a TTS but a Daytona BE. So looking at your will keep me going until mine is ready. It's how the black contrasts with the Daytona I really want to have a look at.


----------



## debonair

Just a little update on my S Line order.........I haven't checked it for a few days as I didn't think I was getting up to date info due to me cancelling my order but I've just checked it and it's now showing status 38, although there is no date stated to say when it changed to that. So there really does seem to have been some problem with the car somewhere if it's only changed to 38 in the last couple of days. It left the factory on 24th May. I'll be keeping a check on it now.


----------



## ttsser

I thought about taking my camera today, but was more interested in driving :lol: 
The only reason I got that shot with my phone was because I had to stop for a pee! 
And yes, looking back, as I have to, I thought I would grab a shot.


----------



## peterg1

Wifes TTS left Ingolstadt over a week ago and the "YourAudi" site still says the same... How long is the norm before it is loaded on to the boat, and what's the time it takes for the boat trip.
Thanks


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> handyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Very happy for you. Enjoy.
> 
> More pics now please!
> 
> 
> 
> What he said
> 
> Congrats 8)
> 
> P.s. Need to see those wheels!
Click to expand...




peterg1 said:


> Wifes TTS left Ingolstadt over a week ago and the "YourAudi" site still says the same... How long is the norm before it is loaded on to the boat, and what's the time it takes for the boat trip.
> Thanks


Read the last few pages and it will give you a good idea... but it's not definitive! Debonair had to buy a different (better) car because hers got lost :lol:


----------



## debonair

ttsser said:


> peterg1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes TTS left Ingolstadt over a week ago and the "YourAudi" site still says the same... How long is the norm before it is loaded on to the boat, and what's the time it takes for the boat trip.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Read the last few pages and it will give you a good idea... but it's not definitive! Debonair had to buy a different (better) car because hers got lost :lol:
Click to expand...

Very nice ttsser!

Yes, nearly 4 weeks now since my order left the factory and still at Emden awaiting shipping


----------



## ZephyR2

Think you car suffers from Thalassophobia 
Google it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair

Or maybe it's making its own way over


----------



## debonair

We have lift off.

It's allegedly on a boat now


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Or maybe it's making its own way over


Hahaha


----------



## willsavage

Mine is also on the boat! I still can't get mine until July though! Will be sitting at the dealer for a bit me thinks!


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> We have lift off.
> 
> It's allegedly on a boat now


Mine is not moving yet. Now 3 weeks since leaving the factory. I am told I should have mine on a boat later this week. Sheerness backlog.


----------



## jonstatt

jonstatt said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have lift off.
> 
> It's allegedly on a boat now
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is not moving yet. Now 3 weeks since leaving the factory. I am told I should have mine on a boat later this week. Sheerness backlog.
Click to expand...

Gets worse. I now have order cancelled when I check the tracking. Guess I chased them once too many times.


----------



## debonair

jonstatt said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debonair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have lift off.
> 
> It's allegedly on a boat now
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is not moving yet. Now 3 weeks since leaving the factory. I am told I should have mine on a boat later this week. Sheerness backlog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gets worse. I now have order cancelled when I check the tracking. Guess I chased them once too many times.
Click to expand...

Ha ha don't panic, my original dealer said the exact same thing happened to one of their orders. Turned out it was actually on a boat. This tracking really is useless

Mine has been sat at Grimsby since Wednesday apparently


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> Ha ha don't panic, my original dealer said the exact same thing happened to one of their orders. Turned out it was actually on a boat. This tracking really is useless
> 
> Mine has been sat at Grimsby since Wednesday apparently


Well you say don't panic. Audi say on their system it still tracks, but it is STILL at Emden and boats are going to Sheerness without my car. They say my car has become a priority since Friday, but it still hasn't got on today's boat apparently. They tell me they can provide no estimates when it will get on the boat, can't explain why it says cancelled in YourAudi, can't fix it so I can add the car back, and basically are useless. I need to start thinking of a back-up plan now, but I won't buy a second hand Audi TTS, as this whole experience has put me right off. Thinking about a Merc C-class convertible AMG C-43


----------



## debonair

That's not good at all. I know how deflated you must feel. It really takes the shine off the whole buying experience which is meant to be a pleasurable time.

Audi UK are indeed useless. I thought I was doing the right thing by going to them before but how wrong I was. They still continue to be useless to this day in dealing with my complaint. They were meant to call me today but of course I heard diddly squat.

If you do cancel, which would be a real shame, I'll be interested in what your dealer says about your deposit! Do they have any new stock TTS's available if you don't want to go second hand?


----------



## debonair

Mine, well actually it's not mine any more but..............is now at the dealer, according to the tracker. I'm convinced something went wrong with it somewhere (damaged, broken etc) which is why it was so far behind ttssers which left the factory after mine but got to the dealer 2 weeks before.

Maybe there was/is a problem with your car jonstatt? I doubt they would tell you if there was. I'm sure this is why they just act dumb or say they don't know what's happening. Maybe they don't know but someone does somewhere. In my own mind I just can't accept that a car would be delayed for weeks for no reason whatsoever. There has to be a reason.


----------



## jonstatt

debonair said:


> Mine, well actually it's not mine any more but..............is now at the dealer, according to the tracker. I'm convinced something went wrong with it somewhere (damaged, broken etc) which is why it was so far behind ttssers which left the factory after mine but got to the dealer 2 weeks before.
> 
> Maybe there was/is a problem with your car jonstatt? I doubt they would tell you if there was. I'm sure this is why they just act dumb or say they don't know what's happening. Maybe they don't know but someone does somewhere. In my own mind I just can't accept that a car would be delayed for weeks for no reason whatsoever. There has to be a reason.


Well there is finally progress. It is on the boat since yesterday afternoon after all. I think customer services were on the wind-up when I called yesterday afternoon and gave me the update I mentioned earlier. One final attempt yesterday evening to online chat, and Doug said it had been shipped earlier that day. As they previously told me they knew which boat a car is assigned to way before it actually departs, this wreaks of crap customer services again.

As for whether something has happened to the car, hard to say. On the A3 Audi Sport forums, there was someone whose car arrived at Emden the same day as mine and got on a boat last Wednesday to Sheerness. Depending on the train load I guess I could have just missed that boat. Oddly the next boat seemed to have several people whose car had only arrived at Emden that week! My suspicion? They took the wrong lot of cars and took the newest instead of the oldest!

Another possibility for your car was that it took the wrong train?! But then they should have known that...


----------



## peterg1

Well. I can't fault the online tracker at all.
Checked each day and was updated accordingly. Built 5th July, and is now sat at the dealer collecting on Friday.
Actually my wifes car, but I'm just as excited...
.


----------



## ttsser

debonair said:


> Mine, well actually it's not mine any more but..............is now at the dealer, according to the tracker. I'm convinced something went wrong with it somewhere (damaged, broken etc) which is why it was so far behind ttssers which left the factory after mine but got to the dealer 2 weeks before.


Only the day after! And it's worn out already! Nearly had it two weeks now. Rattles a load more than the Golf. Mind you the fake sound is way more subtle in the TTS, so maybe I just couldn't hear the rattles in the Golf. Odd scrapping noise from the gearbox too. A scream to drive though and maybe even better than the Golf, which surprises me concidering the press reviews.


----------



## willsavage

car was on the boat last week, call from the dealer today saying they have they keys

for anyone's reference order was placed on the 3rd May (however did get a 10th march slot it seems), dealer also confirmed it is a my18. 9 weeks from order isnt bad, if they have a slot


----------



## NoWayMan73

Ordered mine 13 May, build date of 26 June and today 30 June, says it has left the factory in Györ       .

No idea how long it will take to get to the dealer. All depends if anything happens to it on the way to the port etc I suppose!!

Getting very excited now, not due to pick it up until 1st September though!! It will be on a 67 plate, does anyone know if they will release the car on a 67 plate before then?


----------



## willsavage

NoWayMan73 said:


> Ordered mine 13 May, build date of 26 June and today 30 June, says it has left the factory in Györ       .
> 
> No idea how long it will take to get to the dealer. All depends if anything happens to it on the way to the port etc I suppose!!
> 
> Getting very excited now, not due to pick it up until 1st September though!! It will be on a 67 plate, does anyone know if they will release the car on a 67 plate before then?


the below extract may help - my order history to see timeframes

orderHistory	
0	
orderStatus	"70"
statusDate	"2017-06-28T01:04:59+0100"
1	
orderStatus	"40"
statusDate	"2017-06-21T01:05:13+0100"
2	
orderStatus	"39"
statusDate	"2017-06-20T01:05:33+0100"
3	
orderStatus	"30"
statusDate	"2017-06-02T01:05:05+0100"
4	
orderStatus	"24"
statusDate	"2017-06-05T00:00:00+0100"
5	
orderStatus	"23"
statusDate	"2017-06-03T00:00:00+0100"
6	
orderStatus	"22"
statusDate	"2017-06-02T00:00:00+0100"
7	
orderStatus	"21"
statusDate	"2017-06-01T00:00:00+0100"
8	
orderStatus	"20"
statusDate	"2017-05-16T01:08:43+0100"
9	
orderStatus	"10"
statusDate	"2017-05-04T11:02:01+0100"


----------



## Macauley

NoWayMan73 said:


> Ordered mine 13 May, build date of 26 June and today 30 June, says it has left the factory in Györ       .
> 
> No idea how long it will take to get to the dealer. All depends if anything happens to it on the way to the port etc I suppose!!
> 
> Getting very excited now, not due to pick it up until 1st September though!! It will be on a 67 plate, does anyone know if they will release the car on a 67 plate before then?


What? Mine was ordered on the 12th May and it's expected build date is 14th August. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## willsavage

Macauley said:


> What? Mine was ordered on the 12th May and it's expected build date is 14th August. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


what, mine was only ordered a week before yours and is here, have you got any special options - apparently leather seats in grey take longer to source potentially?


----------



## Macauley

willsavage said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Mine was ordered on the 12th May and it's expected build date is 14th August. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> what, mine was only ordered a week before yours and is here, have you got any special options - apparently leather seats in grey take longer to source potentially?
Click to expand...

Just the standard leather and alcantara seats. My car is apparently under the MY18 which may be one of the reasons.


----------



## ZephyR2

willsavage said:


> what, mine was only ordered a week before yours and is here, have you got any special options - apparently leather seats in grey take longer to source potentially?


Huh ! Yeah, tell me about it. :x


----------



## willsavage

ZephyR2 said:


> willsavage said:
> 
> 
> 
> what, mine was only ordered a week before yours and is here, have you got any special options - apparently leather seats in grey take longer to source potentially?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh ! Yeah, tell me about it. :x
Click to expand...

*not going to lie. i love your seats though*. i was being cheap and didnt want to go above the 40k for roadtax otherwise the grey leather seats and crystal blue paint would have been a tick on the list! however the dealer was honest and said that neither increases the Guaranteed future value of the car and therefore its an extra 2k to spread over the life of the PCP (she did even prove this to me by showing me the pcp change live in front of her!). that plus the extra £310 per year for 5 years of raodtax! so just went for the free option on paint and seats!


----------



## willsavage

Macauley said:


> Just the standard leather and alcantara seats. My car is apparently under the MY18 which may be one of the reasons.


if your car was oredered as an My17 and has changed to my18 that could be the reason, however i doubt that was possible as the my18 was the only config on the system at that date as i spec'd an my17 and when at ordering the dealer couldnt do and had to call to tell me that my18 was now in production - i was lucky as my price had reduced!

what is more likely is that i got a free slot and maybe you didnt, my order date on youraudi was the 10th march, even though it was early may - is your order date correct to your actual order?


----------



## Macauley

willsavage said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the standard leather and alcantara seats. My car is apparently under the MY18 which may be one of the reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> if your car was oredered as an My17 and has changed to my18 that could be the reason, however i doubt that was possible as the my18 was the only config on the system at that date as i spec'd an my17 and when at ordering the dealer couldnt do and had to call to tell me that my18 was now in production - i was lucky as my price had reduced!
> 
> what is more likely is that i got a free slot and maybe you didnt, my order date on youraudi was the 10th march, even though it was early may - is your order date correct to your actual order?
Click to expand...

I ordered it as a MY18. Just checked the order date and it's actually on the 10th May. Even worse!


----------



## willsavage

Macauley said:


> willsavage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the standard leather and alcantara seats. My car is apparently under the MY18 which may be one of the reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> if your car was oredered as an My17 and has changed to my18 that could be the reason, however i doubt that was possible as the my18 was the only config on the system at that date as i spec'd an my17 and when at ordering the dealer couldnt do and had to call to tell me that my18 was now in production - i was lucky as my price had reduced!
> 
> what is more likely is that i got a free slot and maybe you didnt, my order date on youraudi was the 10th march, even though it was early may - is your order date correct to your actual order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it as a MY18. Just checked the order date and it's actually on the 10th May. Even worse!
Click to expand...

well use my timeframes and you are talking ready in 2 months today, ive literally just got off the phone to the dealer


----------



## NoWayMan73

Macauley said:


> willsavage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? Mine was ordered on the 12th May and it's expected build date is 14th August. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> what, mine was only ordered a week before yours and is here, have you got any special options - apparently leather seats in grey take longer to source potentially?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just the standard leather and alcantara seats. My car is apparently under the MY18 which may be one of the reasons.
Click to expand...

Mine is a MY18, I think they were in the process of updating everything to MY18 when I ordered. It's a black edition, the only options I ticked were the comfort and sound pack, folding mirrors and s-line suspension. My wife ordered her new car at the same time as mine, but it looked like the dealer held onto the order to count towards his next months sales figures. Her order form has an order date of 06/06/17 eventhough we ordered it on 13th May. She has a build date now of 10 July. She ordered an A4 avant black edition which has only just come out and they were still tinkering with the spec when we placed the order. So yours does seem to be quite a long time to wait.


----------



## peterg1

My wifes car arrived at dealer 3 weeks after being built..
Pretty quick if you ask me.... Followed the online tracker and worked flawlessly for us. Some have not been so lucky.


----------



## icehot

Placed the order for my TTS on Friday 8)

I've been told end of September for delivery and hand over. Very excited!


----------



## ChadW

Ordered my new TTS yesterday and was told October but after reading other posts here I am hoping for end of Sep. MOT on current car expires on 28th Sep so if before that even better.


----------



## tt3600

Got my order number for a new TT RS but 'yourAudi' says the following:

_"This order does not match our records. Please contact your local Audi Centre for assistance."
_
How long does it normally take before you can start tracking your order?


----------



## debonair

Mine was instant, as soon as I got my email with the order number on I could see it on the tracker at status 'Order Received'. Not sure if this is the same in every case though


----------



## NoWayMan73

tt3600 said:


> Got my order number for a new TT RS but 'yourAudi' says the following:
> 
> _"This order does not match our records. Please contact your local Audi Centre for assistance."
> _
> How long does it normally take before you can start tracking your order?


That happened with my wife's car. Really frustrating isn't it  . It showed up on myaudi about a week after receiving the order number. Then we waited another week or so for it to move from expected build date to an actual build date. The build starts on 10 July. We ordered it on 13 May! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ChadW

tt3600 said:


> Got my order number for a new TT RS but 'yourAudi' says the following:
> 
> _"This order does not match our records. Please contact your local Audi Centre for assistance."
> _
> How long does it normally take before you can start tracking your order?


Same here, got emailed one today but the web site is not liking it. Give it another 24 hours and will try again. Overnight batch job for the website front end db I reckon. :roll:


----------



## Justphil100

How long should I expect to wait for an order number and build date. Ordered the car with the dealer on 26th May and still waiting to get a build date.


----------



## NoWayMan73

Justphil100 said:


> How long should I expect to wait for an order number and build date. Ordered the car with the dealer on 26th May and still waiting to get a build date.


Wife's car ordered on 13 May, order number came through on 06 June (which I thought that was long!), build date is 10 July.

Ordered mine on the same day as my wife 13 May, order number received a couple of days later, build date 26 June (got built a few days before). Mine left the factory in Gyor 31 June.

I would be hassling your dealer daily asking for an order number. Having to wait over a month for an order number is unacceptable and I would be threatening to cancel the order with them and going to another dealer. Have you asked your dealer why it's taking so long?


----------



## Justphil100

NoWayMan73 said:


> Justphil100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long should I expect to wait for an order number and build date. Ordered the car with the dealer on 26th May and still waiting to get a build date.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife's car ordered on 13 May, order number came through on 06 June (which I thought that was long!), build date is 10 July.
> 
> Ordered mine on the same day as my wife 13 May, order number received a couple of days later, build date 26 June (got built a few days before). Mine left the factory in Gyor 31 June.
> 
> I would be hassling your dealer daily asking for an order number. Having to wait over a month for an order number is unacceptable and I would be threatening to cancel the order with them and going to another dealer. Have you asked your dealer why it's taking so long?
Click to expand...

Chased dealer last week and told should get a build date this week but does seem a long time. Will the order code allow me to see the order date and if so will this be the date the order was made or the date that the order was pricey by Audi?


----------



## can_quattro

My TT order was Factory Submitted January 30th, it arrived at the dealership June 30th (5 months).
It is not a fast process.


----------



## NoWayMan73

Chased dealer last week and told should get a build date this week but does seem a long time. Will the order code allow me to see the order date and if so will this be the date the order was made or the date that the order was pricey by Audi?[/quote]

Not sure about that. Even though we ordered my wife's car on 13 May, we got the order number on 06 June and it gave this is the order date on myaudi. I just thought that the dealer held onto her order to count towards his next months sales figures. I could be wrong though. It will be interesting to know what order date yours has on myaudi when you get your order number etc.

Have you contacted Audi UK, I did with my wife's and they chased the dealer on my behalf, not sure if this actually achieved anything or not.


----------



## ChadW

Got the 'congrats on ordering your new car' email today from Audi but the order number on it (that I actually got from the dealer on Tuesday) still does not work yet on the youraudi portal.


----------



## tt3600

> Your TT RS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 13th November 2017.


Guess l won't see the car this year then :?


----------



## iGreggles

Hi,

New to the forum! I have a Daytona Grey 1.8 TFSI Black Edition on order.

It was placed on the 22nd June and construction was supposed to start September 18th (Its been pushed to 11th September now)

I asked why and they said there is a 2 Week factory shutdown in August


----------



## tt3600

I think yourAudi is going to stressful LOL. Delayed even more now.

---

Your TT RS Coupé is expected to begin construction on 20th November 2017.


----------



## debonair

'Your Audi' is very stressful, I can definitely vouch for that. I would strongly advise you not to look at it for at least a couple of months but I guess the chances of that happening are zilch  The stupid thing is addictive and takes over your life and is very often wrong!


----------



## jonstatt

After a 3 month and 1 week wait, my MY18 TTS is finally here!  Picked her up on Saturday.


















Trying to drive it gently for the first few hundred miles, but the engine is so eager to get going. I just gently squeeze the throttle and I seem to practically take=off even in comfort mode! Oddly I already heard the DSG fart, in Comfort and not above 4000rpm which surprised me.

Loving it


----------



## icehot

jonstatt said:


> After a 3 month and 1 week wait, my MY18 TTS is finally here!  Picked her up on Saturday.
> 
> Trying to drive it gently for the first few hundred miles, but the engine is so eager to get going. I just gently squeeze the throttle and I seem to practically take=off even in comfort mode! Oddly I already heard the DSG fart, in Comfort and not above 4000rpm which surprised me.
> 
> Loving it


Congrats! Looks great


----------



## jonstatt

icehot said:


> jonstatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a 3 month and 1 week wait, my MY18 TTS is finally here!  Picked her up on Saturday.
> 
> Trying to drive it gently for the first few hundred miles, but the engine is so eager to get going. I just gently squeeze the throttle and I seem to practically take=off even in comfort mode! Oddly I already heard the DSG fart, in Comfort and not above 4000rpm which surprised me.
> 
> Loving it
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Looks great
Click to expand...

Thank you! As the car got stuck at Emden for 3 weeks and then disappeared of the YourAudi tracker completely (and never came back), I checked every inch of the car with a fine toothcomb. The dealer waited until the day of pick-up to send me a sneaky peek of the car which made the last few hours of waiting (4pm) absolutely agonising.

BTW a small side point was that my wheels came with Bridgestone Potenza S001 tyres and not Hankook . Seems like the Potenza's are not that well received here either though!


----------



## ChadW

Just had an update today. Build week currently 21st August for my new TTS (ordered on 1st July).


----------



## NoWayMan73

Mine is now on it's way to the UK      

My wife's has left the factory after only 2 days in quality control. Mine was in there for a week. Do you think that means there could have been something wrong with mine? :?


----------



## pcbbc

NoWayMan73 said:


> My wife's has left the factory after only 2 days in quality control. Mine was in there for a week. Do you think that means there could have been something wrong with mine? :?


The tracker shows all cars start build on the same day of the week (Thursday IIRC?), and are "magically" complete and enter quality control on the Monday of the scheduled build week. Basically all the build events through the factory are fake... 

But thereafter the time they actually leave the factory, arrive at port, get put on the boat, etc. are driven by actual real world events...

So most likely all this means is your wife's car was built at the start of it's build week, and your car didn't actually start its build until towards the end. Therefore roughly same time in quality control.


----------



## NoWayMan73

Thanks PCBBC, I'm please in one way about that but in another way I'm a bit disappointed as I liked the idea of my car being built at the time I got the updates etc. 

We're not due to pick them up until 1st September but it looks like they'll be at the dealers well before then, does anyone know if they let cars go with the new registrations early? I'll be itching to get my hands on it if I know it's at the dealers waiting for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Justphil100

NoWayMan73 said:


> Thanks PCBBC, I'm please in one way about that but in another way I'm a bit disappointed as I liked the idea of my car being built at the time I got the updates etc.
> 
> We're not due to pick them up until 1st September but it looks like they'll be at the dealers well before then, does anyone know if they let cars go with the new registrations early? I'll be itching to get my hands on it if I know it's at the dealers waiting for me :lol: :lol:


If you want the car before 1st September, then you will either need to be on a 17 plate or a private plate. 67 registrations start on 1st September, but dealer permitting you might be able to get it at midnight


----------



## NoWayMan73

The dealer did say they were having a midnight gathering for people to pick their new cars up. Nah! Not for me, I like to pick it up during the day so I can have a good look round it. It will probably be the Saturday 2nd we'll pick them up! Getting really, really excited now! It's the first new car i've had, I've had a used MK1 and I've currently got a MK2 which was 3 years old when I got it. I had a look at other makes before I decided on the MK3, but I think once you've had a TT, nothing else compares, especially looks and interior wise. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## iGreggles

I've just checked YourAudi and they have pushed my build date FORWARD 3 weeks.

Not quite sure if the factory shutdown is real thing in August (That's what I was told) and they were just struggling to get my car build forward


----------



## Justphil100

iGreggles said:


> I've just checked YourAudi and they have pushed my build date FORWARD 3 weeks.
> 
> Not quite sure if the factory shutdown is real thing in August (That's what I was told) and they were just struggling to get my car build forward


My order has also been moved forward by 3 weeks from mid September to late August


----------



## ajacques

Could I tag a question on here ? my son ordered a 1.8 S line TT roadster on the 30th May, as of today the dealer seems incapable or unwilling to provide any information regarding delivery dates etc. At what point in the build process is an order/tracking number provided to the dealer ? As expected he is keen to get the car, understands the wait but would be pacified somewhat if the dealer could give him some indication of an expected delivery date, if he could have a tracking number that would be a solution that would save me a lot of ear ache 8)


----------



## debonair

ajacques said:


> Could I tag a question on here ? my son ordered a 1.8 S line TT roadster on the 30th May, as of today the dealer seems incapable or unwilling to provide any information regarding delivery dates etc. At what point in the build process is an order/tracking number provided to the dealer ? As expected he is keen to get the car, understands the wait but would be pacified somewhat if the dealer could give him some indication of an expected delivery date, if he could have a tracking number that would be a solution that would save me a lot of ear ache 8)


I would have been camping out at the dealers by now refusing to leave until they gave me an answer. 2 months and not even an order number? Timescales do vary, I got mine within 2 or 3 days of placing my order but I know others have waited longer. I'd be having some serious words with the dealer as 2 months is way too long.


----------



## Justphil100

ajacques said:


> Could I tag a question on here ? my son ordered a 1.8 S line TT roadster on the 30th May, as of today the dealer seems incapable or unwilling to provide any information regarding delivery dates etc. At what point in the build process is an order/tracking number provided to the dealer ? As expected he is keen to get the car, understands the wait but would be pacified somewhat if the dealer could give him some indication of an expected delivery date, if he could have a tracking number that would be a solution that would save me a lot of ear ache 8)


I ordered a 1.8 roadster at the end of may and have a build date of 28 August. Dealership provided order code in early July. Your dealership should be able to provide you with the code now. Might be worth asking when the order was placed with audi


----------



## ajacques

Thanks for your replies with the helpful information. My son visited the dealership this morning but came away with no more idea of delivery than when he went in so they have until lunchtime to send him his order number etc otherwise I will on his behalf be contacting the customer service department outlining the situation. I had a similar not helpful issue when I bought the dealerships demonstrator, one key was missing which took 3 weeks to replace, the missing handbook looked unlikely to ever turn up, out of stock, out of print etc etc. An email to the head office customer care miraculously produced a handbook within 2 days. I will update this thread if I get any information.


----------



## ajacques

A slight update, an email to head office produced a little action, I learned the the order on the 30th May was placed with Audi on 10th June, the reason given being due to the year change Audi were not accepting orders, is this a regular occurrence at this time of year or a bit of a smoke screen ?
Week 38 is the given build date so my son will not expect the car until early October approx 4 months, not a happy son but seems to be nothing he can do but wait. The worst thing about the situation is that none of this information was given freely, it took a letter to the head office to stir the local dealer into action.


----------



## Justphil100

I ordered my car on around 27th may and the date of the Audi order was 1st June so don't know why yours is not dated until the 10th


----------



## ZephyR2

ajacques said:


> A slight update, an email to head office produced a little action, I learned the the order on the 30th May was placed with Audi on 10th June, the reason given being due to the year change Audi were not accepting orders, is this a regular occurrence at this time of year or a bit of a smoke screen ?
> Week 38 is the given build date so my son will not expect the car until early October approx 4 months, not a happy son but seems to be nothing he can do but wait. The worst thing about the situation is that none of this information was given freely, it took a letter to the head office to stir the local dealer into action.


Possibly more of a case of your dealer having used up all of their slots for the current month, hence adding another month to the order and a delay in getting an order number. Something they would obviously be reluctant to tell you about.
Alternatively if you have ordered some less common options or paint colour this can add to the production time.


----------



## ajacques

Following information received from the dealer
Car ordered 30th May
Build week 38 18th September ironically that is the date he was given to expect the car when he first placed the order
approx expected delivery date sometime around 9th October
by my rough calculations that is 19 weeks compared with the suggested 13 weeks, the car is a S line TT roadster in Ibis white with the Virtual cockpit st nav system as the only option.
Does this seem a realistic time scale for an order or is it something I should be complaining to the dealer about ?


----------



## Justphil100

ajacques said:


> Following information received from the dealer
> Car ordered 30th May
> Build week 38 18th September ironically that is the date he was given to expect the car when he first placed the order
> approx expected delivery date sometime around 9th October
> by my rough calculations that is 19 weeks compared with the suggested 13 weeks, the car is a S line TT roadster in Ibis white with the Virtual cockpit st nav system as the only option.
> Does this seem a realistic time scale for an order or is it something I should be complaining to the dealer about ?


Ordered at a similar time (a few days earlier). My build date started at 18 September but has now moved to 28 August. Your order does seem to be a bit slower but I believe the factory closes for three weeks in the summer and that will add to the build time. If there was a delay in the dealer placing the order then you might have a complaint, but otherwise probably not.


----------



## Justphil100

ajacques said:


> Following information received from the dealer
> Car ordered 30th May
> Build week 38 18th September ironically that is the date he was given to expect the car when he first placed the order
> approx expected delivery date sometime around 9th October
> by my rough calculations that is 19 weeks compared with the suggested 13 weeks, the car is a S line TT roadster in Ibis white with the Virtual cockpit st nav system as the only option.
> Does this seem a realistic time scale for an order or is it something I should be complaining to the dealer about ?


With satnav as only option and Ibis White it might be worthwhile seeing if you can find a dealership with one of these in stock as would think this would be a standard and popular option.


----------



## Macauley

ajacques said:


> Following information received from the dealer
> Car ordered 30th May
> Build week 38 18th September ironically that is the date he was given to expect the car when he first placed the order
> approx expected delivery date sometime around 9th October
> by my rough calculations that is 19 weeks compared with the suggested 13 weeks, the car is a S line TT roadster in Ibis white with the Virtual cockpit st nav system as the only option.
> Does this seem a realistic time scale for an order or is it something I should be complaining to the dealer about ?


I ordered mine on 10th may with an expected build date of 14th august. I ordered the coupe with the sound & comfort pack, deluxe air conditioning and Daytona grey. I'm glad I put my order in at the time I did as I was originally going to place it in June for a September delivery.


----------



## icehot

Picking my car up on Wednesday!

It will be short lived excitement though as I'll be driving it straight to a detailer to have it Ceramically coated  8) It will be ready a week today to pick up again. Cant wait


----------



## zooks

Hi, just joined this forum as I have a TT on order.
Some of these time frames seem very long!

I ordered mine 5/9/17 and the dealer told me I have hijacked a scheduled build and its being done week 41 for early November delivery but I've not seen anything in writing.

Have I fallen for some dealer BS?


----------



## mikelangwine

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## lpx92d

Order date: 9th August 2017
Build date: 25th September 2017
Estimated Delivery: ???


----------



## wendigo

At the moment I appear to be one of the more fortunate buyers. Confirmed order on the 8th August with a build date w/b 11September. Dealer expects to receive TT mid October. But we shall see..


----------



## tonksy26

I ordered on august 11th, got quoted build date of 15th September but just checked online and it's currently on the paint line and half way through production so a little earlier than expected.

Was told to expect mid October but could be sooner.


----------



## zooks

tonksy26 said:


> I ordered on august 11th, got quoted build date of 15th September but just checked online and it's currently on the paint line and half way through production so a little earlier than expected.
> 
> Was told to expect mid October but could be sooner.


How do you check the progress of your build online?


----------



## ChadW

Mine has been at the dealers for last few weeks, needed time in the prep centre for the door pool light fitting that the factory do not do and normal prep work. Plus finding time off work has delayed it a couple of weeks too. Finally will be picking it up this Friday. The car was ordered on 3rd July and had arrived in the UK by the 1st Sep.


----------



## tt3600

Order date: 03/07/17
Build date: 13/11/17

Anyone else with a TTRS order with a ridiculous time frame?


----------



## Justphil100

tt3600 said:


> Order date: 03/07/17
> Build date: 13/11/17
> 
> Anyone else with a TTRS order with a ridiculous time frame?


Can't quite compete with that but placed my order for a TT Roadster on 26th May and due to pick up on 22nd September, so almost 4 months


----------



## pcbbc

zooks said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered on august 11th, got quoted build date of 15th September but just checked online and it's currently on the paint line and half way through production so a little earlier than expected.
> 
> Was told to expect mid October but could be sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you check the progress of your build online?
Click to expand...

You need a confirmed order number from your dealer. Then register/login at youraudi.co.uk and "add your order"

However please be aware, as we discovered and discussed earlier in this thread:

The events through the production line on the tracker are all totally faked - Sorry!

Everyone's build *always* begins on the Thursday before their scheduled build date, and the updates on the tracker occur on fixed days such that the build is shown as complete on the Monday of your scheduled build week. Everything happens on the exact same day of the week, and and exact same schedule for everyone's build - that's either monumental German efficiency for you, or they are faking it - I'll leave you to decide  

Events after your build completes (which will occur sometime during your scheduled build week, but you can not use the tracker to find out when that is) - such as on train to port, arrived at port, arrived in UK - are indeed based on real world data feeds, but only seem to get imported into the tracking system around midnight/1am each day. So do not expect "real time" updates.


----------



## ZephyR2

pcbbc said:


> Everyone's build *always* begins on the Thursday before their scheduled build date, and the updates on the tracker occur on fixed days such that the build is shown as complete on the Monday of your scheduled build week. Everything happens on the exact same day of the week, and and exact same schedule for everyone's build - that's either monumental German efficiency for you, or they are faking it - I'll leave you to decide


Well of course its German efficiency. 
Thursdays - we do chassis and suspension
Fridays - we do engines and drive train
Mondays - its bodywork
Tuesdays - its electrics and trim
Wednesdays - its painting
And back to Thursday again. :lol:


----------



## zooks

My dealer has given me the order code and a link to 'your audi' but warned me they are phasing the build tracking out now.
I signed up & logged in and sure enough all I get is 'order not found' :evil:


----------



## mikelangwine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM

Anyone waiting for a car on the Elbe Highway.Greenpeace are trying to turn it back from Sheerness.


----------



## pcbbc

90TJM said:


> Anyone waiting for a car on the Elbe Highway.Greenpeace are trying to turn it back from Sheerness.


Oh the irony when it's a diesel powered ship... :lol:


----------



## tt3600

tt3600 said:


> Order date: 03/07/17
> Build date: 13/11/17
> 
> Anyone else with a TTRS order with a ridiculous time frame?


Updated to Build date: 06/11/2017


----------



## zooks

pcbbc said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered on august 11th, got quoted build date of 15th September but just checked online and it's currently on the paint line and half way through production so a little earlier than expected.
> 
> Was told to expect mid October but could be sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you check the progress of your build online?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need a confirmed order number from your dealer. Then register/login at youraudi.co.uk and "add your order"
> 
> However please be aware, as we discovered and discussed earlier in this thread:
> 
> The events through the production line on the tracker are all totally faked - Sorry!
> 
> Everyone's build *always* begins on the Thursday before their scheduled build date, and the updates on the tracker occur on fixed days such that the build is shown as complete on the Monday of your scheduled build week. Everything happens on the exact same day of the week, and and exact same schedule for everyone's build - that's either monumental German efficiency for you, or they are faking it - I'll leave you to decide
> 
> Events after your build completes (which will occur sometime during your scheduled build week, but you can not use the tracker to find out when that is) - such as on train to port, arrived at port, arrived in UK - are indeed based on real world data feeds, but only seem to get imported into the tracking system around midnight/1am each day. So do not expect "real time" updates.
Click to expand...

Thanks. my built has finally gone live, fakery or not  
Build week 41 starting 16/10/17


----------



## Bzoow

Pickup Daytona 230 BE Quattro Stronic Saturday - timeline for anyone waiting, note it sat for 22 days waiting for a ship...

"orderStatus":"70"statusDate"2017-10-06
"orderStatus":"40"statusDate"2017-09-29
"orderStatus":"39"statusDate"2017-09-28
"orderStatus":"30"statusDate:"2017-09-06
"orderStatus":"24"statusDate:"2017-09-04
"orderStatus":"23"statusDate:"2017-09-02
"orderStatus":"22"statusDate:"2017-09-01
"orderStatus":"21"statusDate:"2017-08-31
"orderStatus":"20"statusDate:"2017-08-17
"orderStatus":"10"statusDate:"2017-07-13
"buildWeek":"201736"
"firstDayOfBuildWeek":"2017-09-04"
"orderSaleDate":"2017-06-21


----------



## mikelangwine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26

tonksy26 said:


> I ordered on august 11th, got quoted build date of 15th September but just checked online and it's currently on the paint line and half way through production so a little earlier than expected.
> 
> Was told to expect mid October but could be sooner.


UPDATE

The car arrived in Grimsby over the weekend and will be ready to collect the end of this week


----------



## Slidgeman1966

After sitting at Emden port for nearly a month, our TT was shipped yesterday and docked in Tyne at 5pm today. Car was ordered 16th August. Hopefully it shouldn't be too long before it's at dealer to pick up. Very excited.


----------



## mikelangwine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600

tt3600 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order date: 03/07/17
> Build date: 13/11/17
> 
> Anyone else with a TTRS order with a ridiculous time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> Updated to Build date: 06/11/2017
Click to expand...

Well it appears mines in the body shop


----------



## tt3600

Paintshop to Assembly


----------



## Shug750S

mikelangwine said:


> Hi,
> 
> As mentioned before I ordered a TT roadster in August. I have still had no build week set and the online tracker mentions that I'm waiting for the factory to accept the order! Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.

Ask dealer to confirm date he submitted order to factory


----------



## MartynWhiteley

The slow down in sales seems to be having a marked effect.

My ordered was confirmed by the factory on 25th October, with an initial build week of 4 (2018) pretty much as you'd expect from the 12-16 weeks stock response when you enquire about lead times.

However it's just been brought forward to w/c 4th December!

Expecting it at the dealers mid-Feb, I was of course planning to wait until 1st March for registration, but now New Years day is looking possible.

Not fond of '67' reg, so just treat myself to a TTS plate from DVLA for £250.


----------



## tt3600

Quality Control


----------



## tt3600

Well looks like my TT has left Gyor


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> Well looks like my TT has left Gyor


Not long to wait now then tt3600, excited much? You may have it in time for Christmas.


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order date: 03/07/17
> Build date: 13/11/17
> 
> Anyone else with a TTRS order with a ridiculous time frame?
> 
> 
> 
> Updated to Build date: 06/11/2017
Click to expand...

My TTRS order date 24/06/2017

and build date 23/10/2017

Currently on status 30 as having left the Gyor and is in transit. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Looks like its going be an early Christmas present for me.


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> Well looks like my TT has left Gyor


Is your order on code 30 still like mine?


----------



## DarrylW91

Just placed my order of a new TTS today.. been told February delivery :?

It's gonna be a long few months :lol:


----------



## tt3600

ROBH49 said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks like my TT has left Gyor
> 
> 
> 
> Not long to wait now then tt3600, excited much? You may have it in time for Christmas.
Click to expand...

I hope so looking forward to power sliding it in the snow on Tesco car park 



digital_dreamer said:


> Is your order on code 30 still like mine?


Just noticed a 38.

{"orderNumber":"X","orderStatus":"38","deliveryDealerCode":"X","
orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-11-08T01:10:03+0000"}


----------



## digital_dreamer

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] :-| I hope they haven't lost mine!!!

Just my luck looks like mine is on a go slow....

{"orderNumber":"xx","orderStatus":"30","deliveryDealerCode":"xx","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2017-11-03T01:03:10+0000"},{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2017-10-23T00:00:00+0100"},

Hmm anyone else had an order stuck in code 30 for over 10 days?


----------



## GTROMG

I ordered a TTRS a month ago. Chose an exclusive color (Estoril blue crystal) and the salesman told me the wait is usually longer on exclusive color cars. Dont have a build week yet. Anyone knows how much longer the wait is for audi exclusive cars?


----------



## zooks

Picked my new TT up today so that's just over 2 months, not too bad for a factory order.


----------



## digital_dreamer

zooks said:


> Picked my new TT up today so that's just over 2 months, not too bad for a factory order.


Enjoy the car mine has been stuck in order status for 12 days now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Has anyone else had an order stuck in status 30 days or longer?


----------



## digital_dreamer

And still in order code status 30 - Think i am going for a new world record.

But i am now seriously thinking about cancelling the order as i just have no confidence now in the Audi delivery process.

Contacted customer services who then said it went in extra quality control and actually left on the 7th not the 3rd but still its the 19th now and still in order code 30. What a joke...

I feel each time i contact Customer services its another lie to buy more time and they don't care / can't do anything / or wont do anything to look into this issue.

Guess my options are quickly coming too looking for a RS in the showroom. FFS Audi.... wouldn't mind if the car was slowly moving through the status codes but it seems to have stopped.


----------



## mikelangwine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer

mikelangwine said:


> So, I have reached the point of tolerance
> 
> I ordered my car in August, and was told it would be here November.
> I was then recently assigned a build date of the 22nd of January. This has now moved to the 5th of February.
> 
> Do I just give up? I think waiting 7 months for a TT is ridiculous. Any ideas ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cancel and call round dealers seeing if the have any in registered tt's in stock or arriving in soon from the factory.

Down side is finding the spec and colour you want but when it comes up to month end you might be able to get a better deal depending on targets and sales.


----------



## MartynWhiteley

mikelangwine said:


> So, I have reached the point of tolerance
> 
> I ordered my car in August, and was told it would be here November.
> I was then recently assigned a build date of the 22nd of January. This has now moved to the 5th of February.
> 
> Do I just give up? I think waiting 7 months for a TT is ridiculous. Any ideas ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me it sounds like the dealer simply sat on the 'order' and didn't process it until they had a quiet month, and needed a sale to help hit targets.

The standard lead time for new TT orders was 12-16 weeks when I ordered mine in October. Mine is likely to arrive in less than 10 weeks following the date I left a deposit with the dealer.

The only other explanation is if your specified something unusual, of that is in short supply, and the factory had closed the order book until they had sorted the supply chain. However if this was the case, you should have been informed.


----------



## tt3600

Changed to status code 39. My car is on a boat


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> Changed to status code 39. My car is on a boat


Got to love the process mine was ordered about 2 weeks beforeyours and I am still stuck in order code 30 and customer services advice is it's all fine.


----------



## tt3600

digital_dreamer said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed to status code 39. My car is on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the process mine was ordered about 2 weeks beforeyours and I am still stuck in order code 30 and customer services advice is it's all fine.
Click to expand...

Just changed to status code 40 so mine has arrived in the UK sat at some port.


----------



## digital_dreamer

tt3600 said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed to status code 39. My car is on a boat
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the process mine was ordered about 2 weeks beforeyours and I am still stuck in order code 30 and customer services advice is it's all fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just changed to status code 40 so mine has arrived in the UK sat at some port.
Click to expand...

Bet you can't wait! Enjoy


----------



## tt3600

digital_dreamer said:


> Bet you can't wait! Enjoy


I've been waiting long enough excitement has dwindled but i'm sure that will change when i'm sat in the car (soon).


----------



## digital_dreamer

Finally made it to the port and changed to status 38.

Turns out the max time they allow for a car to reach the port is 14 days.

For info to help others, mine left the factory and changed to status 30 but got randomly selected for extra quality checks. When this happens it means your car doesn't leave for a bit even when it's showing a status 30.

I went to code code on the 3rd of Nov but didn't leave the factory till the 7th and then max 14 days started from the 7th.


----------



## tt3600

Makes sense. Not long now


----------



## zooks

digital_dreamer said:


> Finally made it to the port and changed to status 38.
> 
> Turns out the max time they allow for a car to reach the port is 14 days.
> 
> For info to help others, mine left the factory and changed to status 30 but got randomly selected for extra quality checks. When this happens it means your car doesn't leave for a bit even when it's showing a status 30.
> 
> I went to code code on the 3rd of Nov but didn't leave the factory till the 7th and then max 14 days started from the 7th.


Are getting it from monmotors? mine took 12 days from arriving at the port to being ready for collection


----------



## digital_dreamer

zooks said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally made it to the port and changed to status 38.
> 
> Turns out the max time they allow for a car to reach the port is 14 days.
> 
> For info to help others, mine left the factory and changed to status 30 but got randomly selected for extra quality checks. When this happens it means your car doesn't leave for a bit even when it's showing a status 30.
> 
> I went to code code on the 3rd of Nov but didn't leave the factory till the 7th and then max 14 days started from the 7th.
> 
> 
> 
> Are getting it from monmotors? mine took 12 days from arriving at the port to being ready for collection
Click to expand...

No I've not had the best experience with mon, ended up buying from Swindon. Gave me the best deal.

I hope Swindon are quick!


----------



## tt3600

My RS has arrived at the dealers. Just waiting for a callback to understand when l can pickup. Slightly excited gotta see what those 19" alloys in matt titanium look like hopefully not too bad.


----------



## tt3600

Picking up on Tuesday all going well.


----------



## ROBH49

tt3600 said:


> Picking up on Tuesday all going well.


This will be the longest weekend of your life tt3600, it will be worth it thou mark my words what an awesome machine they are. I can`t see me changing this one for a good few years :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## digital_dreamer

Just gone to 39 and on the boat. Let's hope it can pick her up next weekend :roll:


----------



## MartynWhiteley

My TTS now in 'Panel Shop' - it wasn't due to be built until next week, but getting earlier and earlier (only 5 weeks after placing order). Not that I will take delivery before January of course.

Quite bizarrely, it now identifies the car as a Black Edition TTS, which is not what I have ordered.

I assume this is a mistake (or maybe they got me the early build slot by amending an unallocated black edition order). The detailed specs read exactly as I ordered, so I don't think I'm going to get a Black Edition for free!

There's no mention of the leather colour on the spec (red in my case). I assume this is normal, as the mock up photo doesn't show red leather either. It better not turn up with black leather!


----------



## digital_dreamer

digital_dreamer said:


> Just gone to 39 and on the boat. Let's hope it can pick her up next weekend :roll:


And now at status 40! I am in the uk... now time to chase the dealer...


----------



## MartynWhiteley

MartynWhiteley said:


> My TTS now in 'Panel Shop' - it wasn't due to be built until next week, but getting earlier and earlier (only 5 weeks after placing order). Not that I will take delivery before January of course.
> 
> Quite bizarrely, it now identifies the car as a Black Edition TTS, which is not what I have ordered.
> 
> I assume this is a mistake (or maybe they got me the early build slot by amending an unallocated black edition order). The detailed specs read exactly as I ordered, so I don't think I'm going to get a Black Edition for free!
> 
> There's no mention of the leather colour on the spec (red in my case). I assume this is normal, as the mock up photo doesn't show red leather either. It better not turn up with black leather!


Today it's in the paint shop..........

Being cleaned with Emu feathers, so they advise me, to remove any dust before painting.

How wonderful, never expected such detailed progress reports!


----------



## digital_dreamer

MartynWhiteley said:


> MartynWhiteley said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS now in 'Panel Shop' - it wasn't due to be built until next week, but getting earlier and earlier (only 5 weeks after placing order). Not that I will take delivery before January of course.
> 
> Quite bizarrely, it now identifies the car as a Black Edition TTS, which is not what I have ordered.
> 
> I assume this is a mistake (or maybe they got me the early build slot by amending an unallocated black edition order). The detailed specs read exactly as I ordered, so I don't think I'm going to get a Black Edition for free!
> 
> There's no mention of the leather colour on the spec (red in my case). I assume this is normal, as the mock up photo doesn't show red leather either. It better not turn up with black leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's in the paint shop..........
> 
> Being cleaned with Emu feathers, so they advise me, to remove any dust before painting.
> 
> How wonderful, never expected such detailed progress reports!
Click to expand...

Enjoy as things become more fun with the tracker once it leaves the factory!


----------



## denTTony

hi 
how do you check the status and progress of the build ?

I placed an order last w/e and now been provided with the Audi order number ... how do i use this ?


----------



## digital_dreamer

Finally, after it left the factory on 3rd Nov and being stuck in status 30 for weeks, my car has reached the dealer! and changed to status 70   

Pick up arranged for 4pm Monday..... Only thing that can stop me now is the snow :twisted:


----------



## pcbbc

digital_dreamer said:


> Pick up arranged for 4pm Monday..... Only thing that can stop now is the snow :twisted:


Did you not order the quattro then...  
Congrats - Enjoy your pickup.


----------



## digital_dreamer

pcbbc said:


> digital_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick up arranged for 4pm Monday..... Only thing that can stop now is the snow :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not order the quattro then...
> Congrats - Enjoy your pickup.
Click to expand...

Thanks

You got to love how some people drive in the snow! IF it snows i tend to just stay at home or walk to the pub. Joys of working from home.


----------



## mikelangwine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macca1969

Hi Mikelangwine, I have also been tracking the progress of my new TT. Where do you get the status 30 and 38 from as all I can see on mine is a row of 9 dots which signifies each stage of the progress of my car. At the moment I am on dot 7 of the 9 which is final checks. Each time it has passed through a dot there is a short video informing you of the testing and work that goes into that stage? The site I have been using is called "track my Audi".


----------



## mikelangwine

Macca1969 said:


> Hi Mikelangwine, I have also been tracking the progress of my new TT. Where do you get the status 30 and 38 from as all I can see on mine is a row of 9 dots which signifies each stage of the progress of my car. At the moment I am on dot 7 of the 9 which is final checks. Each time it has passed through a dot there is a short video informing you of the testing and work that goes into that stage? The site I have been using is called "track my Audi".


https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... ders/22222

Where the end numbers are type your order number in and you should see the status codes!

Happy tracking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer

mikelangwine said:


> How long have people waited for the car to be in transit? My car changed to status 30 on the 20/01/18 and have just reached status 38! Is this about average?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got stuck in status 30 for weeks! but then I got on a ship right away. The key one is once it gets on the ship then you can't start to get excited :wink:


----------

